# Sum up how you're feeling using one word...



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Horny.


----------



## tomlucas (Jul 18, 2010)

decent


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Lonely


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Painful


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

incorrigible


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

content


----------



## Absurd (Jul 17, 2010)

Listless.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

tired


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

sleepy


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

hungry


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Disappointed


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

splendiferous


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Annoyed


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

depressed


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Tired.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

ouch


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Frustrated.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Alone


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

huh said:


> splendiferous


this is my favourite word of the thread.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

restless.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Stressed


----------



## chems (Jul 18, 2010)

crazy!


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

amazed.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Content


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Hopeful.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Hungry.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

loved.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Conflicted.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

hurt


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

relaxed


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

impatient


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

worn


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

transformative


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

discouraged


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Empty


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

delightful


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exhausted


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

manic


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Intrigued


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

alien


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Disappointed


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

repulsive


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Strange.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Sad.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

hungry


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Drained.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

*sigh*


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

awake


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Unfortunately no one word describes how I feel right now. I feel many things. Mostly negative. Some positive.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

spent


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bushy


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

off-balance.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

jittery (thanks coffee:hyper)


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Disappointed.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

confused


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

hmm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

craptacular


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rested


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Godly


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

indecisive


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Silly

(I'll regret later)


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!

Does that count?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Hungry!

I can't wait for dinner yum yum!


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

stable


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

LostPancake said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!
> 
> Does that count?


Confused

(is that a feeling?)


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Pedantic.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

bored


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

hot (and not the good kind)


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

wordless


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Different


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

New


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Yawn


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Confused
> 
> (is that a feeling?)


It wasn't aimed at you - it was this thing, aimed at life in general.










I know, I'm too old to be feeling so stressed out by life.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

careless


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

stable


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

lazy


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Up.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Worthless


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

LostPancake said:


> It wasn't aimed at you - it was this thing, aimed at life in general.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, you're never too old to feel stressed out. Sorry you're feeling that way, though. Anyway, no worries, I didn't take it personally.

Okay, my word:

sneezy


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

overheated


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Lost


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Excited


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

tense


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Hungry.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Apprehensive


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Tired


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Abused.


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

excited


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

hungry


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

sappy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

annihilated


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Intrigued.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

dejected


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Empty.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Unstable


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

irritable


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Hurt.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Reluctant


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Confused


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

blue


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

thinking


----------



## cwpc (Oct 18, 2008)

empty


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Annie K said:


> Confused


this


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Uncertain


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Okay-ish


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Full


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Tired.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Lonely


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

halved


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Curious.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

waiting


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

stupid


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Loser


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Torn


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Better


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Deathinmusic said:


> Better


same here man


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Angry


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Miserable


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

over-heated


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fan****ingtabulous


----------



## Dulcinera (Jul 23, 2010)

sexuallyfrustrated

Ok i cheated


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

energetic


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

frustrated


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Sick


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

tired (as usual)


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Restless


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lost


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

Bored .


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

anxious


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

perplexed


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

tense


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Canned


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

Happy


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Above.


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

Cold


----------



## Liam723 (May 11, 2010)

determined


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Unfinished


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

impatient


----------



## Snowdrop (Jun 4, 2010)

Hungry


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Confused


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

waiting


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

dandy


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Contemplating


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

broken


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Restless


----------



## endlessdisorder (Jul 24, 2010)

Irritated


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

hopeful


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

thankful


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bipolar


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Paranoid!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

ready


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Balding.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Cold.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

pumped


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Good


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

meh


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Munchies...


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Scared


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

exhausted


----------



## drownthecity (Jan 11, 2010)

Bored.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

nervous


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hopeful.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Jittery


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

disappointed


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

sexy


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

crushed


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Sickly


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Unrelentless


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

Infatuated.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

distraught


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wiped.


----------



## LeDiskoLove99 (Jun 7, 2010)

Overwhelmed. hide


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Confident!


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

Failure.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

neglected


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

intoxicated


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Jealous


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

okay.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 1, 2010)

Stagnant


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Neutral


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

powerful


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

exhausted


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

insomniac


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious 

(pronounced / ˌsuːpərˌkælɪˌfrædʒəlˌɪstɪkˌɛkspiːˌælɪˈdoʊʃəs/)

Now! Put that in yer pipe and smoke it!


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

*lost*


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

full


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

ZOMGWTFBBQ 

if that's one word >.>


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

ButPlaywrightsTeachNothingAboutLoveTheyMakeItPrettyTheyMakeItComicalOrTheyMakeItLustTheyCannotMakeItTrue.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

relieved


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Pointless


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

LostPancake said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!
> 
> Does that count?


yes


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

exhausted


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Flustered.


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Fleeting


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

hopeless


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Useless


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

MindFull


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

crummy


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Yearning


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Fresh


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

tired


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

BLunt!!! 


**** ****f


----------



## GLGfromCBL (Jun 9, 2010)

Has "forlorn" been taken yet? 

If not, then I'll say "forlorn."


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Sick


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

*sigh*


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Worn


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

perplexed


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

trapped


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

triste


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

deceived


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

frustrated


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Excited.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exhausted


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

amused


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Meh


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Bitter


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hungover


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Tension Headache


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

lost


----------



## endlessdisorder (Jul 24, 2010)

Joyful


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

Anxiety


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

unsettled


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Stupid!


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

confused


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

flaccid


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hungorney


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

masochistic


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Betrayed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

anxious


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

pessimistic...


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

bored


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Regretful.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

beat


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

uncomfortable


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

potato


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

chill


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

Hungry.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

satisfied


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

broke


----------



## MkMiku (Apr 29, 2010)

Sleepy


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Hurt


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Lonely.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

lumpen


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Lonely


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Silly


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Jealous


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Here


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Peaceful


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

depressed :yay


----------



## piscesx (Jan 22, 2010)

confused.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

curry


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

Happeh!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

wrinkly

This thread reads like 'snow white and the several-hundred dwarves'


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Sleepy


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Floopy


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

defiant


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Exhausted.


----------



## Organism (Jul 21, 2010)

stuck


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Disappointed


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Weak.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bipolar - tired and wired


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mischievous


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

bored


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Good. :sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

now....tired!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Lonely.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Relieved


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Exhausted


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Attractive.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Unprepared


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Alien


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

down (but not out)


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

worried


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

useless


----------



## Portia (Aug 11, 2010)

Forgotten!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Locked.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Dead


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

full


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

crap


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Blah


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Glum


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

sleepy


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

defeated


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

irishK said:


> defeated


+1


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

fine :boogie


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Sued


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Hopeless


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Worried.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Exhaustestoked


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Betrayed


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Exploited


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

hehe


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

drained


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

avoidant


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Stuffed


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Scared .....also excited


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Idle


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

Frustrated :-(


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

anxious


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Jealous


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

guilty. :um


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Poised


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Explosive.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

bitza


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

blank


----------



## shaqman (Jul 21, 2010)

misanthropy


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Unsure


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exhausted.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Overwhelmed


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

tired


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Uncertain.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

sleepy


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Awake


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Unrelaxed


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Worried.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jealous


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

foolish


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Weird


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Crap (warmed over.)


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

buzzed, but really: paranoid


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Hopeful


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

inDifferent


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

ready


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Tiger-Beer


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Thirsty


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

relieved


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Withdrawn (caffeine)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hopeless


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Depressed


----------



## LittleOwl (Aug 17, 2010)

Happy.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Exhausted.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

gut


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

reckless


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tired


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

Useless


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

spent


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Tired


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

pointless


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Bored.


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

crappy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

runny (I need to go to the bathroom)


----------



## asdfking (Aug 17, 2010)

backache


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Santa-Claus


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

sleepy


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

angry raaarrrrww:b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Slothy


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Happy.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Hopeless.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

sad :-(


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

full


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nervous


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Tired


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

melancholy


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Backscratcher


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Tired


----------



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

content


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

Anxious. :no


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

worried


----------



## serendipity (Feb 23, 2009)

......illiterate.

Thanks for reminding me to brush up on my emotional vocabulary; I can't seem to think of (or maybe I don't even know) the word that best sums up my current state of wacko-ness.


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Hyper!


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

forlorn.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Unable-to-sleep


----------



## Autkazt (Aug 18, 2010)

tension


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

*fat!*


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Domesticated


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Nervous!


----------



## Autkazt (Aug 18, 2010)

hopeful


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

lethargic


----------



## Autkazt (Aug 18, 2010)

hungry


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

lazy.


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

happy


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

stupid


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

regretful


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

numb


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

nervous


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lazy


----------



## Tess of the Lonely Hearts (Aug 26, 2010)

Renewed.


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

Nostalgic


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Awkward


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Rowdy


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Chillin'


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

nervous


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

optimistic


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Supercalifragilistic


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

insomniacal


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bored.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Puzzled.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Bored


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

humiliated


----------



## kobie (Aug 21, 2010)

clueless


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

****ed


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Annoyed


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Stupid


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

angry


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

moody


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Innocent.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Me


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

exhausted


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Surprised.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Unloved


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

knackered


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Anxious


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Excited


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Defeated.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

pain


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Nervous


----------



## ColdWar (Aug 6, 2010)

Sad


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Unmotivated


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Hopeful


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Aching


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Ugh.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

regurgitated


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Woozy


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sad


----------



## imaboutttoEXPLODE (Apr 25, 2010)

sunkzphrpit


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

sleeeeeeeeeeeepy


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ronery

(also, epic post count)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

optimistic


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

stupid


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

vulnerable


----------



## timetopretend (Aug 6, 2010)

oblivious


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Stupid.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Numb+Torn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

"Different"


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

homely


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

irritated


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

lonely


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Refreshed


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Splendid.


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

resigned


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Guinness


----------



## timetopretend (Aug 6, 2010)

forgotten


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Wrecked


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Troubled


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Relieved


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

tired


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

stressed :-(


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^ and bipolar (tired and wired)


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Overwhelmed


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

indifferent


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sad


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> Sad


:squeeze


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Afraid :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Migrainey


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Bereft.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Forsaken.


----------



## Swanson (Sep 4, 2010)

Sluggish


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

puzzled


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Discouraged


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

Happy


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

torn


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Deprived


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

confused


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Unloved


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

Strange


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Nauseous.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

beat


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

thirstyy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

empty


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

mind_games

ooops, I thought this was the "who" you are feeling thread. My bad

*that was a joke mind_games! Step away from that shot-gun!


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

helpless


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

panicky


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

comatose


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anxious


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

/////................


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Nauseous.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Temperamental.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

churned


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

searching...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

microwave.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

misunderstood


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Avoided


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Hungry.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

empty


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Restless.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

frazzled


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Depressed


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

lonely


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

sad


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

_Hungry.
_


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

hurt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

calmer


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Lonely.


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

lost


----------



## ColdWar (Aug 6, 2010)

Powerful


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Impatient.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

esoteric


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

factmonger said:


> Lonely.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Grateful


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Worried


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

lazy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## faintresemblance (Sep 13, 2010)

Unsure.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

guilty


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

tired


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Trippy


----------



## Infiction (Sep 9, 2010)

downcast


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

pugnacious


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Achy


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

disappointed.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Thirsty


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Mellow.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Guilty


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

quiet


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

caca


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

anxious


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Alone.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

breathless


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Better


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

survivingx


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Lost


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

indifferent


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Spent


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

sad


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

talky (which is weird for me...I mean with my mouth and not with my typing fingers  )


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

yearning~


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lonely...insomnia...loser


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lethargic


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

sick


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Lonely


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

unwanted


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

lonley


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

solitary


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

peachy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

unwound


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Ignored.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

overcharged


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Poop


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

frusterated


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

very ^


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

hungry... but I don't know what I want to eat :sus haha


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

hungry


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

obliterated


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

_
Disappointed
_


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

numb


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Bored


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Stagnant


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

embarrassed


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

happy


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Lost.


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Depressed.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Worried


----------



## Shizuko (Sep 4, 2010)

At ease.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

deflated


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Amused.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

sedated


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Stressed


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Lost


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

SickPuppy said:


> Lost


same here


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

angry


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

crump


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Curmudgeonly

Not really though, I've just been waiting to use that word for the longest time.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Hopeful


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Starved


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

grumpy


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Unwanted


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Stressed.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

sleepy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

disappointed


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

rollercoaster


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

Irrelevant


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

trapped


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

anxious


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

tiired and anxious


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Flabbergasted.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

likeunflavouredgelatin


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Wounded.


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

a lil better


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

overwhelmed.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

okayish


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Alone


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm going to second the 'Alone'.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

****!!!!


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

BBBBBLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH:blank:sigh


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

nervous


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

procrastinatory (is that even a word?) :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

relieved


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> relieved


I was gonna just post this. Exact way im feeling.

+1 :teeth


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

impatient


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Wanderlust


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Bored


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rested


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

cheerful


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Traumatized


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Pathetic


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Depressed.


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

Curious


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

depressed


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Tired


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

peaceful...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

calming


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Lonely


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Nostalgic


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

unattractive


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

lazy


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

discontent


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Barf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

panicky


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Disoriented


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

unshaven


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

unrequited-misbegotten-solemanship...ness.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

ugly


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

frown


...



spectacular-sun-rise-on-planet-Neptune!


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Blah


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Aarrrgh!!


----------



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

discontent


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Woosh


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Meh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

vroom


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Sad


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

stuck


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Doh!


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

peripatetic


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

happy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

high


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Unfriendly


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

pulverized


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

drunk


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

relaxed


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

sated


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

curious


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Scarred


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Disconnected.


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

Worried


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Excited


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SASsy


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Weathered.


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Happy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

scared


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Discarded.


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

shy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hungry.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

unloved


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

Embarrassed


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

a bit ****ed off

sorry that's more than 1 word


----------



## cwpc (Oct 18, 2008)

worthless


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Litigious


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Bored...


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Splat!


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Hopeless


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

unsettled


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

raw


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

lousy


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Heartbroken


----------



## stomachknots (May 7, 2010)

anxious


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Razzle-Dazzle


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Restless


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Exhausted.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I feel unstable, weak, hurt, in despair, ignored by everyone online and off (except "Mary"), alternating with joy, love, hope, and laughter.

Oh yes, and a rule-breaker.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

replaceable


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

neutral


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bloated


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Sleepy


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Unreal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rested


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

stressed


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

hungry


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Chalupa'd


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Sad, awake, sad, compassionate, sad, alive, and sad.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^One word, Cheeky!:wife


Tunaphyllic.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Excluded, lonely, motherly, tired


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exerted


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ugly


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Cold


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Sleepy


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

machinelike


----------



## liferebooted (Sep 27, 2010)

Loser.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

drained


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Cosy!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hyper


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Nauseous


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sore - my back muscles from raking leaves yesterday, then running a total of 11 miles in two days.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

****ty


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hopeful.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Confused...scared... Unsure....why


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Hopeless....empty


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Finicky


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Are we allowed to swear, I can think of a few words to describe my moods.:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired.


----------



## ShamefulMetaphors (Sep 7, 2010)

idiotic


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Frustrated!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

crumbly


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

depressed


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

exhausted


----------



## lonestar1 (Nov 16, 2010)

drowsy


----------



## Honey8701 (Oct 23, 2010)

restless


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

idiotic


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

bleh


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

low.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Deflated


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Doomed.


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

tired.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Stressed. Nothing new there.:roll


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

tired:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tense


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

hamster


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

perfervid.


----------



## lonestar1 (Nov 16, 2010)

ehh


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

trapped


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Desperate.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

angry


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Unplugged


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

electric


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Stretched (thin.)


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Sleepy


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Overwhelmed


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

relieved. 
:roll


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

empty </3


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Disappointed.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

nonexistent


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Tumbleweed


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

enlightened


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

bleehh.


----------



## liferebooted (Sep 27, 2010)

Loser.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Floccinaucinihilipilification


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Desolate


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hungry.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Alert.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Guilty


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Heartless


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

HardRock said:


> Floccinaucinihilipilification


....just don't do it in my direction, okay? :b

serene


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Fried.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

agonizing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beat.


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

Exasperated.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> ....just don't do it in my direction, okay? :b
> 
> serene


Floccinaucinihilipilification is the act or habit of describing or regarding something as unimportant :cup


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Better.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

pikachu


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

stupid


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Inspired


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Floating


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

weird


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Poop.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Terrible


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

worried


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

caca


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Unstable


----------



## Zuzu (Dec 6, 2010)

empty


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

superawesometastic


----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)

icantthinkofone


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

confused


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Worthless


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Numb


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Discouraged.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Pumped


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

wired


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Doomed.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Lazy


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

regretful


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Unkempt.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

fghsfahdfashasdgh


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Dissapointed


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

sloth


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

sleeeepy :yawn


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Donut


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Carbonated.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Why?!


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

helpless


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Electroencephalographic


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

lonely


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Exhausted


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Flop


----------



## Rizo (Dec 12, 2010)

Chill


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

argh


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

irritable :bah


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Annoyed !!


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

skeptical


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

reborn


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

hungover


----------



## deppressed teen 170 (Dec 13, 2010)

crap


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Weird


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Love


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

indifferant


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Short


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

perplexed


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Over-cookied.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hungry


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Accepting


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Jealous


----------



## theandrew (Nov 22, 2010)

Suffer


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Cold


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Tired.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

nervous


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

exhausted


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Unwanted


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

Unwanteder


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

heavy


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

hungry.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

unpatient


----------



## Zuzu (Dec 6, 2010)

biscuits


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

fresh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

anxious


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Sad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

morose


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Annoyed.


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

annoyed.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

depressed


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Confused


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

depressed


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Love?


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Tempted..


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Choking.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

unloveable


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> unloveable


:squeeze

Broken.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Stupid...


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

lost


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

slow


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

empty


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tranquil


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ Nice feeling MM75!

Satiated.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Just woke up. I got a terrible hangover. My head hurts so bad.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

dysfunctional


----------



## SmellGood (Dec 30, 2010)

Boooooooored


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

calm


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Stumped.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

muchbetter


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Misunderstood.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

JoLLy!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ihl said:


> JustwokeupIgotaterriblehangoverMyheadhurtssobad.


Fixed. 

Lonely.


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

Hyper


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Lost.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Unsure


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Deserted.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

terrible


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Depressed.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ihl said:


> terrible


:squeeze

Broken.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hydrated


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Helpless....


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Meh!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Hurt


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Sleepy


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Sick


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Annie K said:


> Sick


Aw :squeeze


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Depressed


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Confused


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

apprehensive


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Tired


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

right (not sad, not happy)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

disappointed


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Good.


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

Weird


----------



## Ida (Jan 3, 2011)

scattered


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Panicked


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Exhausted


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

restless


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exhausted


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Numb


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Restless...

This is how I always feel! lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exhausted


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Disturbed


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Unfocused.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No!


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

Sleepy


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Floaty


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

tralala


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Crappy


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^this


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Wonderful


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Annoyed.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Confused


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Relieved


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

insomniated. bad.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

neutral


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Tired.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

distraught


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Hurt.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> Hurt.


:squeeze
Determined


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

sleepy


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Tired.


that too.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Worse


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Tired.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

Depressed.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Enora Lively said:


> Depressed.


:ditto


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Cream crackered.

(knackered)

Tired.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Loopy


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

strained


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

bleh


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Better


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

apachopaheadoffthetic


----------



## Mandyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Confused


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

meh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

calm


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

anxious


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

blah


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

cold


----------



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)

Dead


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Deader


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Depressed


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

ambiguous


----------



## lionlioncatcat (Dec 29, 2010)

scattered


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

tire, frustrated.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

worried.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

restless


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

defeated


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Better


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Inferior.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

anzious


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

ambitious


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

overwhelmed


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

Tired


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

Restless.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

f*kced (and not in a good way)


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Buried


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Alone


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

supercalafragilisticexspeealidocious


----------



## DaedalEVE (Dec 2, 2010)

Horny


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

nothing


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

despondent.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

unsure


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Meh.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

weary


----------



## DaedalEVE (Dec 2, 2010)

sleepy


----------



## Kafuka (Jan 15, 2011)

trapped


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> nothing


:ditto


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

Fustrated.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

pain


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Baked


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

stressed


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Bad =/


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Frustrated.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

hungover


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

deprived


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

pointless


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

stressed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

chest-congested........but that is the LAST symptom of my "flu"


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sad.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

lost


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Bliss.


----------



## Jennifer Clayton (Nov 19, 2010)

psyched (out)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

insomnia


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ugh!


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Bored.


----------



## deLiriOusIndiViduaL (Jun 17, 2010)

sick


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Overwhelmed


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Heineken

No.... Guinness......

bah, whichever of them is cheapest when I get t the shop. Fancy a beer this evenin


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sick


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Insane.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

lethargic


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Gaahhhhhh!!!


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

translucent


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

Conflicted.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Confused!


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

detached


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

slepy


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ostracized.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

editerase?


----------



## liferebooted (Sep 27, 2010)

Lost.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Sad.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hungry.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

irritable


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Psychic.


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

revenge


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

Frustrated.


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

so much pain


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Crappy =/


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Zazzy


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Weird


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Ineffective


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

unified


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Apprehensive.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

stupid


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

overmedicated


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Inferior


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

there isn't just one for whatever strange mood I'm in. i can't really narrow it down, and i don't know what it is. I mean, it's obviously a combination of several moods or feelings. it's a mix. a mutt, a heinz 57 of a mood.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

leonardess said:


> there isn't just one for whatever strange mood I'm in. i can't really narrow it down, and i don't know what it is. I mean, it's obviously a combination of several moods or feelings. it's a mix. a mutt, a heinz 57 of a mood.


I thought the word for that was melancholic.

In related news right now I feel didactic.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you may be onto something, but melancholic feels a smidgen, an iota, too extreme for it. 

I prefer autodidactic.


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

pain


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

worthless


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

EXCITED!!!!!! :boogie:boogie:boogie
Can't wait for the melbourne march SAS gathering!!!:b:b:b


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Forgotten...


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Bored!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bloated


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Worried.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Terrible


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ambitious


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

lackadaisical


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anxious


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

And one for each! :b



BluePhoenix54 said:


> Terrible


:squeeze



anonymid said:


> anxious


:squeeze


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

inept


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Worried


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

arrrrrhg


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Everything


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

frustrated


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

sleepy


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

insomnia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

awake :afr


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

defeated


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

blargh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hungry


----------



## KariKamiya (Feb 7, 2011)

Small


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Overwhelmed


----------



## bafranksbro (Feb 19, 2011)

Viking


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hopeful.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Giddy.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Meh


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

ok


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hurt =/


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

withdrawal.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Drained


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

elsewhere


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Frazzled.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

tired


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Ohno.


----------



## Medicine Man X (Feb 3, 2011)

Lost


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Anxious.

(it's 2:15 am, I'm about to seriously self-medicate & fall into bed)


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Unidentifiable. 


...funny story, when I went to type that word, I stopped halfway through because I thought it might not even be a word. I was really happy to not see a red underline when I finished it.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Relieved.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

BrokenStars said:


> Relieved.


:yay


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

stressed


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Bad


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

blargh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Harried.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Tired


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Pain.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Worthless.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

unwound


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

depressed


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Heartbreak


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Lonely.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Fan-****ing-tastic


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Confined.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

dissatisfied


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Right now, actually, happy...totally anxiety-free....


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

lonely


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

insomnia


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

conflicted


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

lost


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Friendless!


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Lethargic*


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

*Bi-winning.*


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

peaceful


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Bloodthirsty


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

cool


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

determined


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Devastated


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

ill


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

terrible


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

alone


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

shame


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Defiant


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

alcohol


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Exhausted


----------



## BoysDontCry (Feb 9, 2011)

Spaztastic
(I really hope that isn't a perverted word)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Weathered.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rested


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> alcohol


alcohol


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Sleepy


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

anxious


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Dead.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

sick


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Sleepy :yawn


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Unhinged


----------



## Aimeeviolette (Nov 23, 2010)

Indecisive.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

sick


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

tired


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Fat.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

ill


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Doomed.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Neptunus said:


> Doomed.


*sits with her on a blanket eating a sammich* :squeeze


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

aight


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

huggish (using words that are all made up or made of nonsense it seems)


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Sore.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

disappointment (in myself)


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Dysfunctional


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Floaty


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Fey.


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

Pain


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Floating


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

stupid


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

failure


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

stressed


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

< Read my status...


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

sick


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

tense (as in my muscles)


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Bored.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Blank


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

pretty XD


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Resilient.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Suicidal :rain


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Wat


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

unsatisfied


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Suicidal :rain


 :squeeze

-----

Resigned


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Suicidal :rain


:squeeze

Is there a number you can call where you live, like Lifeline?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

D11 said:


> :squeeze
> 
> Is there a number you can call where you live, like Lifeline?


Yeah there is, but I don't want to talk to anyone really, I just want to go to sleep and never wake up. :hide


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

A, B, C, D, E, F, G
how i wonder what you are


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

exhausted


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Thor


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Tired


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

fatherlesssonofa*****
its _nearly_ one word


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Suicidal :rain


 I know an e-hug prolly wont do much but I hope it helps alittle :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

lonely :sigh


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

frisky


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

unresponsive


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

ill


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Defeated.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

frumpy


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Melancholic.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Miserable.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

anxious


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

stuck


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Bloated.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

lonely


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Angry


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Awake


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> I know an e-hug prolly wont do much but I hope it helps alittle :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


I got quoted again! 

:squeeze


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Uninspired.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

tired


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

wretched


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

nauseous


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

frustrated


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Studious


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

lonesome atm, I think the night is getting a little too quiet..


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Trash


----------



## allyouneedislove (Mar 5, 2011)

u n i m p o r t a n t


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

G h o s t


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Forgotten...


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Burnt-out


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Glass


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Restless


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

frustrated


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

tired :yawn


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Trapped.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

unappreciated


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^ 



Relaxed


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

guilty


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Admired


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bipolar :eyes


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

sad


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> sad


:squeeze

annoyed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

woundup


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Content-ish


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

overstimulated


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Overweight. :|


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Gross


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lazy and Indecisive


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Crazy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Spacey.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

unlucky


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Old.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Disgruntled.


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

unsure


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

restless


----------



## michael kiera (Mar 18, 2011)

Excited(mytwo fav peopletogetheron-stage!)


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Distracted


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bumlike - I need a shower and a shave (I forgot to shave yesterday!)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Tired.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

*blahhhhhhhhhhhh!*


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Hopeful. :yay :banana


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Conflanginated.

Look it up, idiots


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

^ Ew.


Numb


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Pummeled.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Calm.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

lazy


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

defeated


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Lackadaisical.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

tired


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

awful


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

blaah


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

overtiredbutawake


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Blue.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Depressed


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Lackadaisical.


:high5 Suppose that's not a positive thing, but I get excited every time I see this word.

-----

Indifferent


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

horndiggity


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

confused


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exhausted


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

awake


----------



## goodman (Oct 26, 2010)

empty


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Empty...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

eager


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

hopeless


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Poop.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Surreal.


----------



## Jennifer33 (Feb 13, 2011)

Empty


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

alksj;dkfjla;sdlkfjalsdkj;ldsljskjlafl


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Down


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

done :\


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

lost


----------



## eh3120 (Nov 16, 2010)

Sore


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ragged.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Peppy


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Anxious.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Sore


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Dreadful


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

volatile

(not in an angry sense)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Annoyed.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

hopeless


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

tangy


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Revolutionary


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

panicky


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Irritated


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

*in a dogs voice*

"Chewy"


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Depressed


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Restless


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

bored


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Depressed.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Clean


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Blue.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Sad


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

scared


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

tired


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Cheerful


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

hopeless


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

anxious


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

sleepy


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

Psyched!!!!!


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

numb


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

anxious


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

broken


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

pozitive


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wiped.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Emo


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

tired


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

lazy


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

hopeless


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

neutral


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

fighting


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

rushed


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

tired


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

wired


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Meh :rain


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Meh :rain


 :squeeze :cuddle :kiss


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :squeeze :cuddle :kiss


:blush
:kiss :kiss :squeeze


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :blush
> :kiss :kiss :squeeze


You're so cute... you edited the post to quote me... :b

:squeeze :kiss :love


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> You're so cute... you edited the post to quote me... :b
> 
> :squeeze :kiss :love


Aww :blush stop making me blush! :b lol
:love :kiss


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

nineteen


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Cygnus.


----------



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

seventeen


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Tired


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Fresh!


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Awful


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

exhausted


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Focused


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Dumb


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

exposed O.O


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Bloated


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

scared


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

anxious (shocker)


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Confused


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

electrifying.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Stifled......God damn it.... Sorry, couldn't stop myself


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

SASturated

Geddit?!

Who cares..


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

fredbloggs02 said:


> Stifled......God damn it.... Sorry, couldn't stop myself


Why?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

calmer


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Confused... :stu


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Veiled


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Alive!


----------



## blair (Feb 1, 2010)

Dead!


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

sick


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

lovesick


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Terrible... :rain


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Compassionate


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

pensieve/righteous/willing/tired


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

blue


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

remorseful


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

spunky


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

meh


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Freezing


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Lethargic


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

crazy


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

crudulent


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

bleh


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Stimulated


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Full


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

blaah


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Terrible


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

tired


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Excited.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

confused


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

'Metal'


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Frustrated :bash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

anxious


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Lazy.


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Loser


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Peaceful


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

Lascivious jealousy. I'll lower it to one word if there's a synonym.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

tired


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Cozy


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Marshmellowy


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

pathetic


----------



## sully20 (Mar 12, 2005)

Empty.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Peachy.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hospitalized


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

tired


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Meh


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

abused


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Lazy :yawn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Daaaaaaamn


----------



## TheShine (Apr 1, 2011)

blase


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Invisible.


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

Akratic.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

^I want to say akratic now bc i have no ****ing clue what that means lol sounds so smart and classy

Sturdy


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

hopeful


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Stuck


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Insecure.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Pathetic.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorrowful.


----------



## Hell Boy (Apr 1, 2011)

Hopeful.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Zombie


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Windswept


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Lonely :rain :cry


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

pessimistic.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

needy


----------



## Hell Boy (Apr 1, 2011)

Impressed.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

afraid


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Pathetic :rain


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

Infatuated. :heart


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Pathetic :rain


no your not  :kiss :kiss :cuddle


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

sad


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> no your not  :kiss :kiss :cuddle


 :kiss :cuddle :mushy


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

inspired.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Bonely


----------



## Hell Boy (Apr 1, 2011)

Exposed.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

bored :blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pregnant


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Worthless :rain


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Worried. :|


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Inspired.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

demotivated


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Tired.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Anxious :afr


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Excited!


----------



## Hell Boy (Apr 1, 2011)

Spent.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> suicidal


:squeeze If you need someone to talk to feel free to send me a message.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Okay


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


> suicidal


:squeeze

-------------

Motivated


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Drained.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Marvelous


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

sleepy


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

dead

Can't sleep though, too many distractions


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

inadequate


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

blargh


----------



## Hell Boy (Apr 1, 2011)

Foolish.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Glorious


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

anxious


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Bired


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Afraid


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Optimistic


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Electrified


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

hopeless


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Discarded


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

lazy


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Restless


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Stuck.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Defective


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Inane


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Lonely.
(why does this word beats all the other words for me...) :-(


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Forgotten :blank


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Forgotten :blank


Aww sweetie!  :squeeze

Kisses for you! :kiss :kiss

:love


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BI-WINNING with Tiger Blood!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Aww sweetie!  :squeeze
> 
> Kisses for you! :kiss :kiss
> 
> :love


Awww :blush thanks for cheering me up :kiss :kiss :love


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Lucky


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Sick


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

sore


----------



## The Daydreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

Breaking


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Unsure


----------



## pickyone (Apr 5, 2011)

relaxed


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Dazed


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Wine


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Sucker-punched. :blank


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Agonized


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

sad


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

groggy


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

stereotype


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Romantic


----------



## pickyone (Apr 5, 2011)

Disappointed


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Meh


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Dancey


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

exhusted


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Annoyed.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Depressed :rain


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

^
Seeing you depressed makes me depressed 
:kiss :kiss hope you start feeling better! :love


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Depressed :rain


:squeeze

and as for me... 
Hyper


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ Aww thanks! :squeeze


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Lost :|


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

QuietSoul said:


> Lost :|


Aww...  :squeeze


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

@LifeGoesOn
That really helps :boogie Thanks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hay feverish


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Panicky


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Depressed


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

achy


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Blaaahhh :rain :cry


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Pissed-Off


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Anxious


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

relieved


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

esoteric


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

insomniac... :cig :time


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Grey


----------



## Susan Storm (Jun 30, 2010)

Inspired


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Procrastinatey


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Cheerful


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Worried :afr :cry


----------



## highness (Mar 29, 2011)

worried


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Jumpy


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Sad


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Insane.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Lazy.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

awful


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

confused


----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

Invisible


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> awful


Aww sweetie!  :squeeze Here are some kisses to make you feel better! :kiss :kiss :kiss :love


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

anxious :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Sore


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Apathetic,

But cosy!


----------



## Steeloscar (Mar 15, 2011)

Worthless, just like always.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Frustrated


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

chilly


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Lonely...


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> Lonely...


:squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Motivated


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Obsolete


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Fading


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

flabbergasted


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

congested


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Lonely


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

useless


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Neutral


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Pathetic


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

sneaky

\i¬i/

`¬`

*¬*

^_________^


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

deprived


----------



## Anemone (Apr 12, 2011)

Lazy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

impatient


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Anxious.


----------



## Zeex (Apr 17, 2011)

Nervous.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

intrusive


----------



## genesis (Apr 17, 2011)

Dead


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Owies


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Fandabulous.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Fugly


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

stupid


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

sleepy :yawn


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

prepared.


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

trendyfool said:


> prepared.


Total awesomeness :yes


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

lost


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Down


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exhausted


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

depressed


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Lonely


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Lonely


Aww sweetie!  :squeeze Here are some kisses for you! :kiss :kiss :kiss


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Aww sweetie!  :squeeze Here are some kisses for you! :kiss :kiss :kiss


:yay thanks for the kisses! Always makes me feel better :love :kiss :kiss


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

G'night


----------



## goodman (Oct 26, 2010)

flat


----------



## kikiwi (Aug 4, 2010)

sigh


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Lazy :yawn :time :tiptoe


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Upset


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

depressed


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Feb 14, 2009)

Determined.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

blargh


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

compulsive


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

ZCARED! :afr :hide :door


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

TorLin said:


> Happy


:yay :boogie :banana :b


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

depressed


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption (Apr 15, 2011)

Ashamed


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Snow?!


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Too Old..!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

sleep-walking


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

caffeine-deprived


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

tired


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Mwah! :kiss


----------



## 4ChristJesus (Apr 18, 2011)

happy! ^-^


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

meh


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Undesired


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Rawr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

worried


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Unwanted :rain :cry


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Forgotten


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

Perplexed.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

sigh


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

forlorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Tired


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

procrastinating


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Desolate


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

peaceful


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

tired


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

itchy


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

embarrassed


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> embarrassed


 :squeeze


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :squeeze


Aww thanks :squeeze


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

happy


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Jumbled


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

hopeless


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Exhausted :fall


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Exhausted :fall


I'm so proud of you sweetie!!! :b

:squeeze :kiss :cuddle :love


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

annoyed


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

...****


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

Smart


----------



## torontoperson (Apr 20, 2011)

unsettled


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

leaden


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

meh


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

tired


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

excited


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

angry


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

polkadotlaughter said:


> meh


This.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

antsy


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

down


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Agitated


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

full


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

ashamed


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Elated...somewhat


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Hurt


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> Hurt


 :squeeze


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sunk.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

bored


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Nostalgic.


----------



## piscesx (Jan 22, 2010)

bored


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rested


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Shocked


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Annoyed


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Fail


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired (why? I keep taking naps!)


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

lonely


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rested


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Disengaged


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

Content


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

good


----------



## utopia88 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Hopeless :|
*


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Lost


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exhausted


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Dead


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

shocked :eek


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Blazed


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

upset


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

lethargic


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Meh. :|


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

Heartbroken


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Nauseous


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

****


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Forlorn


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

lethargic


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

annoyed


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

redundant


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

inconvenient


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Nervous


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

small


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

Sad


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

HAPPY!!! :banana


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

stressed


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

bored


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

chockablock


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Broken


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> HAPPY!!! :banana


:yay :boogie :banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

huh said:


> ****


this


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :yay :boogie :banana


:lol :banana 

:kiss


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Upset tummy :rain :fall


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Upset tummy :rain :fall


 Was it because of all the food I fed you? :cry :rain


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Was it because of all the food I fed you? :cry :rain


Aww ofcourse it wasnt! :squeeze, Im very sure it was the chick-fill-a I had earlier :mum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

clean


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Aww ofcourse it wasnt! :squeeze, Im very sure it was the chick-fill-a I had earlier :mum


 Oh okay... I hope you feel better sweetie! :squeeze I'm gonna go to sleep now, talk tomorrow! :kiss


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Erked. Whatever that means.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Better


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

sleepy


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

Seasick


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Hungry.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Full


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

annoyed


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

calm


----------



## trinity02 (Jul 29, 2010)

Dark


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

sad


----------



## canadiangirl (Apr 17, 2011)

ambivalent.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

lost


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

bored


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hot


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Depressed :rain


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Depressed :rain


More kisses for meh snugglebunny :kiss :kiss


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

depressed


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

guilty


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Exhausted


----------



## mewmew (Oct 30, 2010)

Worthless


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

-y


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Discombobulated


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Depressed.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

stupid :bash


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Lonely :rain


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

dispensible


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

tired!


----------



## jmil (Apr 28, 2011)

better


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

cold


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

vulnerable


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Lonely :rain


Aww sweetie!  :cry Kisses and cuddles for my Mikey! :kiss :cuddle :kiss :cuddle :love


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Useless


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

anxiety


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Aww sweetie! :cry Kisses and cuddles for my Mikey! :kiss :kiss :cuddle :love


Ahhh!!! snugglebunny cuddles!! :yay :kiss :cuddle :love, just having kind of a blahh night tonight :rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Poop.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

ʎʇɥbnɐu


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

depressed


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Inundated


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

drained


----------



## 01001000 01010100 0101000 (Apr 28, 2011)

Cold


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

weird...


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

helpless


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Lazy :yawn


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

ignored


----------



## Lionking92 (Apr 6, 2011)

angry


----------



## Raichu (Apr 30, 2011)

Sleepy.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

angry


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Ugly


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Wired


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Unsightly :sigh


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ I'd bet money that you're not.

______________



Satiated


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

soheadachey.

ow.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Tired :yawn


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

stuffed


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Lonely


----------



## loney (Apr 17, 2011)

confused


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Worthless


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

disappointed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Migrainous


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

ignored


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Headachy


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Shocked! :eek :eek :eek


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Used.


----------



## minkoff (Mar 17, 2011)

apprehensive


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Tired.

Trooper


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

nervojitterwobbly


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

backachey


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

insomniacalicalism


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Frustrated


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

****.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Lost


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hungry


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Buttery

Oh so buttery


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

hurt


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

@Jimmy: Can I spread you on some bread and eat you up?

---------

Pumped


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Pathetic :rain


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

sulking


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Sleepy


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Jittery.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Balanced.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

alarmed


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

Joshing


----------



## serene7 (Jun 15, 2010)

great


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

lazy


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Trapped


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Disappointed


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Panicked.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

devastated


----------



## djkghigh (Nov 19, 2008)

nothing


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Constipated


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

darkness


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Forgotten


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

beasting


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Fubar


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

layitontheline said:


> Disappointed


This


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Peaceful.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

dead


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Excited!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

stupid


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

centipede.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Happy


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Bored :fall


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Enlightened


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Exhausted :fall


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Weathered.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

sleepy


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

bored


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Meh...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

thirsty


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

alright


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonely


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Dookie


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

numb


----------



## Ryanne (Mar 1, 2011)

cfeinrufgyfhrfdhfrdfyhfrwekdncbdndewejdfh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, I'm aware that isn't a word. There wasn't a word that sounds frustrating enough


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Hopeful


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Meh...


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Content


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Is piefull a word?

Because I feel like that.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

ugh.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Pretentious


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption (Apr 15, 2011)

Okay


----------



## bornwild (Apr 27, 2011)

suicidal


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Destitute


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Napkin.

Yeah, I don't know.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Listless


----------



## bornwild (Apr 27, 2011)

feeeling good's good enough


----------



## Ryanne (Mar 1, 2011)

lonely


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

annoyed


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

bornwild said:


> suicidal


:squeeze


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

confused


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

ill


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

tired


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

anxious


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

empty


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

friendly


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Unidentified :lol


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

empty


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

great


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lazy


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

addicted


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Exhausted.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

hurt


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

confused


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

Huh...?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Awful


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

hopeless


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

anxious


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Sad.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

**** ***


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exhausted


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

hopeful


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

horny...


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

inadequate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lethargic


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

trapped..( is that a feeling? idk..but i feel that way)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

pressured


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

placid


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

needled


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

distracted


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

fine.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Excited


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Depressed :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hungry


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

contemplative


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

808


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

braindead


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Lonely.


----------



## JazzHands (May 15, 2011)

Conflicted.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fear guilt and judged. :um


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

hungry


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

powerless


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Envious


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Bored.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Madman.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Hopeful.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

lovely (sarcastically stated by former self)


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

bored


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

deflated


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

hyper


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

jammy


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Poop.


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Achy


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

ok


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

free


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

morose


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

bored


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

yaaaaaaaaaacosimsleepyasaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Frustrated.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

done


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Contemplative.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Unfriendly


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

empty


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Musical.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Feisty


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Pessimistic.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Strong


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

regretful


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Restless.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Static


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Scared.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> Scared.


:rub

---

Content.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Stuffed.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Unsure


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

wired


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

amused


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

awkward


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Crushed.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Hated


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Annarella said:


> Pessimistic.


This


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Poop.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

broken


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

hungry


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anxious (for a run!)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Regurgitant (yes, I made the word up... it sounds better than pukey).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I briefly felt like that when I got in from my run - I am not used to the humidity.....after a cold spring, today was warm.

one word.....rundown :lol


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Stark-naked.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

relieved.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hungry


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Hesitant


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

trapped


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Poop.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

hopeless


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

bleh


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Boobless


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Boobonic


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

stable


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

_energized_


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Sad


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Gay..................as in happy!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

euphoric


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Lazy


----------



## InsecureBlobOfDoom (May 28, 2011)

Bleh.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lonely.

Trooper


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

fungry!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

warm


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Lonely :cry :rain


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Excited


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

okay


----------



## VidaDuerme (May 28, 2011)

Apathetic


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

sad


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

sad


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Lonely :cry :rain


 :kiss :kiss whats wrong?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

streeeeeesed


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Warm


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Satiated


----------



## ATH90 (May 29, 2011)

Alone


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Addicted


----------



## Spineshark (Mar 1, 2011)

Hungry


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

confused


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

bored


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

dead


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Bored


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Dejected


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

crap


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

trepidatious


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

super frustrated


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

refluxy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

overwhelmed


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Warm.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Discouraged


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

[Long scream]


----------



## AvacadoFool (Jun 1, 2011)

bland


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

aggravated


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

SuperCaffeinated


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

anxious


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

tired


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

worried


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

angry


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Im in a '**** you world!' mood


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

Paranoid


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Pathetic


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Weathered.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

defeated


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Embarrassed.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Cautious.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

wiped out


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

neautral


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

ill


----------



## AvacadoFool (Jun 1, 2011)

lost


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

excited


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sad.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Fed-up!!


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Apathetic


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Frustrated


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Fed-up


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Bad


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Hurt


----------



## AvacadoFool (Jun 1, 2011)

*sigh*


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Worn.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

doomed


----------



## Moronar (Oct 18, 2010)

buzzed.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Lonely.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

nemesis1 said:


> Frustrated.


Yep!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Nappy


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

bored


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sore


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Depressed


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Itchy


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Sad.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Envious.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Socialanxietized


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Clean


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

laura024 said:


> Depressed


Me too! :squeeze


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Lonely.


Same here very . :squeeze


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Down


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

lissa530 said:


> Same here very . :squeeze


Thanks for the hug! :squeeze

Tired.


----------



## f ii o r e ll a (Jan 20, 2011)

Accomplished


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Distracted


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Calm


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lonely

Trooper


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

nervous


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

bored-hyperish


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Frustrated


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Uninspired


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Unmotivated


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

depressed


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Broken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lethargic


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Lonely


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Meh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

overworked


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

ignored


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

depressed


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Bored!



skygazer said:


> depressed


:squeeze


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Daniel89 said:


> :squeeze


thanks


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Contempt


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Lonely...


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> Lonely...


:squeeze :cuddle :squeeze :cuddle


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> :squeeze :cuddle :squeeze :cuddle


Thank you! :squeeze :cuddle


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Lazy


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

dazed


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

deceased


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Broken


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

frustrated :cuddle


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

happy


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

tired


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

Empty.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

uffie said:


> frustrated :cuddle


This.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

pissed


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Uncomfortable


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Aloun


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

better


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

beat


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Achy


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Empty


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Lonely


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Upset


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

bored


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Hurt


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Non-existent


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Steep


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Ignored


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Spaghetti


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

jittery


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonely


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

ok


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

hangry


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Annie K said:


> Ignored


:squeeze

Ok


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Anxious.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Vip3r said:


> lonely


:squeeze


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

hungornitigued. You didn't say it had to be a real word.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

tired


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ready...(almost)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Concerned


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

confused?


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Done


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

cornered


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

tempted


----------



## the talking one (Jun 9, 2011)

undecided


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

tense


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

depressed


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

angry


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Sad:'(


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Selfless?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Bored


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

impatient


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

hopeless


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Kill


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

tired


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Sleepy.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

fatigued


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

devastated


----------



## the talking one (Jun 9, 2011)

Random


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Better


----------



## emotional girl (Jun 7, 2011)

Sick


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

anticipatory


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

bored


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hopeful


C'mon Son!
=)


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

annoyed


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Melancholy.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

cheesecake


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

disliked


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Aprehensive?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Sad


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

content


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Everything


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

depressed


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Pissed


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Tired.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Hurt


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

antsy


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

cold


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Incapable


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

ill


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Unhappy


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

trashed

woooooooooooo


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

eww


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

disturbed


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

lonely


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

sick


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

angry


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Better


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Alone


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Angry


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Indifferent


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hungry


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

empty


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

fan-f*cking-tastic


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lonely


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Determined.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rested


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Exhaustifried


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lightheaded


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonely


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

anxious


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Tired.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Hungry


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Conflicted


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

sleeplessness


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Content.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

lethargic


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

sad


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Weird


----------



## Mileena (Apr 11, 2011)

aloof


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Confused


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

hungry


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Betrayed


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

cold


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

multifaceted


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Restless.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^that, too :lol


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

sleepy


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Confused


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sleepy


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Sick


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

energetic :banana


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tired


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

hungry


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hungover


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

horrified


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Empty.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Down


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Bored.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

eager


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

angry


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

dull


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

nice


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

bored


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Bored


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

hungry


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

excited


----------



## spidercentz (Jun 17, 2011)

indescribable


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

puke-y


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

worried


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Bummed.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

sleepy


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lol...


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

sad


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Alright.


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Hungry


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

deflated


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

Tired


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Broke


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

loser


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Depressed


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Tired


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

AAAAGGGGHHHHHH!!! :rain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

alone


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

groggy


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Hungry.


----------



## nbtxdude (Jun 20, 2010)

I can't use the word I want to use, so I'll just say "bad".


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Bored


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

upset


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Loved


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

amazed


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Motivated.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Dehydrated


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

depressed


----------



## sugarcane (Feb 20, 2011)

Hungry


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Siiiiiiiiigh. :love2


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Confused


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Sad


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

creative


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Relaxed.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Ignored


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

alright


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

in tox ic ated


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Bored


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Tired.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hungry


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

useless


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Swell


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ugh


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Used.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

weary


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Happy.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

horrible


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

Apathetic.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Annoyed.


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Happy


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Depressed


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Vip3r said:


> depressed


:squeeze


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

bored


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Gentle


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

nonexistant


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Fat


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

useless


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

itchy


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Apr 22, 2011)

account deleted


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Eager


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hungry.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Exhausted


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Woohoooh


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

mad


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

uneasy


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Sleepy


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Bored!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Compulsive.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

optimisitc


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

P. Diddy


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

anxious


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

bland


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

Restless


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Doomed


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Hyper


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Hungry


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Useless :rain


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Useless :rain


Hug attack!! :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lethargic


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Relaxed


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hatred


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

good


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

potato


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Hungover


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Inferior


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Bloated


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Bored:blank


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Ugly


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Bored


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Pointless.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Bouncy.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Nervous :door


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Sick.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Depressed.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Disaxpervated...No, that's not a typo.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

yam


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Talkative


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

dull


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Sleepy


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Hot


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Tense.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

bored


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Vishnu said:


> dull


x2


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Detailed.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

desolate


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

boring


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Spent.


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

Bubbly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anxious


----------



## Smilesreplacewords (May 28, 2011)

PROUD AS ****!!! because of yalls help on this site


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank YOU! :lol

....wiped out. I just got in from a 6.2mi (10K run!) :fall


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:ditto

Good


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Silly


----------



## jkquatre (May 30, 2011)

Terrible


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Tired!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

yak


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Inspired.


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

bubblegum


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Irritated.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Disgruntled


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

Frustrated.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

boots


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Misanthropic


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Dysfunctional


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Guilty.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Depressed


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Lethe.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

unamused


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Sad...


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

D i F f E r E n T


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Usual


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

worthless


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Loved


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

longing


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

sad


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Hopeful


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

Inspired


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

antagonistic


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Insignificant


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Melting.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Depressed


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

pathetic


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

awkward :afr


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Angry


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sad


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Busted!!!


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Searching


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Supercalifragilisticexpiali-trocious!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Rested.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Panicky :afr


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Finished


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Smitten


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Guilty


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Remorseful


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Pointless


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Special


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Happy


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Betrayed


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Grumpy


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Bored


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Relieved


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Empty


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Devastated. :|


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

meh


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Lonely


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Jealous


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Wondering.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Lonely


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

Furious.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exhausted (I have been up for 19 hours.....time to end that streak :yawn).


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Lonely.


----------



## gedmath24Fcali (Jun 29, 2011)

Ambitious !


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Crampy


----------



## gedmath24Fcali (Jun 29, 2011)

*thanks for the linkin park :] im happy*



GunnyHighway said:


> Lonely.


thanks for the linkin park :] im happy


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Anxious


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Excited


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

Blah


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Loved


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Loud.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Winter.


----------



## deess (Jun 30, 2011)

Depressed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

half-asleep


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Broody

_I'm going to steal my cousins kids, they're so cute._


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Happy


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Sad


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Enamored


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Lost.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

revved


----------



## Rez (May 11, 2010)

ill


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

better


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Insomniated (Yeah... I just made that one up)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

caflme said:


> Insomniated (Yeah... I just made that one up)


Nice 

....I am the opposite - uninsomniated, thanks to a run.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

anticlimatically


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Sleepy u_u


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Exhausted.


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Horrible


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Lonely


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Bored.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Annoyed.


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

hopeful


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

Amused


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Hopeful.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Boobs


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Pathetic.


----------



## Firecracker73 (Aug 21, 2009)

alone


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Lonely


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

sad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

asleep


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

Determined


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

numb


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sad.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

very sad


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

Worthless.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Alone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Singular


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Loved


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exhausted


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

B o o y a h !


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

tired


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Strange


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Bored


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Lethargic


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

dissapointed


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Hopeful.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Depressed


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Distraught.


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

Conflicted.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

relaxed


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spoiled.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Good


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Hungry


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

good:heart


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hungry


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Tired.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Clean


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Motivated


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Sad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exhausted


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Sick.


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

Calm


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Relieved


----------



## Sunny 137 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hungry.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Bored :sigh


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

lonely


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

miserable


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Energetic


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Bored.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

hungry


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Bored.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Concerned.


----------



## Iloveyouu (Jul 8, 2011)

Lonely.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Lonely


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

Bleh


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Unsure


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Nervous


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

hopeless


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Hopeful.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

ok


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

betrayed


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Fooled.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sad.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

intoxicated


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Vip3r said:


> Sad.


 :squeeze


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> Sad.


:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> :squeeze


thank you :squeeze


lonelysheep said:


> :squeeze :squeeze


Thanks  :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ yw


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Mushy :mushy


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Good


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Bleh


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Self-injured.


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

Neutral


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

dimwitted


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Happy


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Disappointed.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Insane! :eyes


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Sofatastic


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Lonely :rain


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

incompetent


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

Annoyed


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

Nostalgic.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Hungry!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Bored.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

restless!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

exhausted


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Grateful!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Determined.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> Determined.


http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/determinism-causal/

:O


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/determinism-causal/
> 
> :O


D:


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

"Sigh".


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Cold.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

drained


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

unbearable


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

LostPancake said:


> unbearable


:squeeze

Tired.


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

ugly


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sleepy


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

sad


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

conflicted


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Lost...


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Sick!


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

unworthy


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

confused


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

Indifferent


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Hopeful.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Lonely.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

cool


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

lethargic


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Frayed.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Hideous


----------



## FeelingUnoriginal (Jul 13, 2011)

Irritated.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

bored


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

lonely


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Irritable


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

okay


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Bored.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Caffeinated.


----------



## redneckmafia (Jul 14, 2011)

Bewildered.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Cursed.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

upset


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

confused


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Happy


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

different


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

blah


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Jealous


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

liked


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Poop.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

anxious


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Slanketed.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Panic


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 15, 2011)

sickly


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

scraped


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Depressed.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

deprimiert


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Overwhelmed.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

guilty


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Pathetic.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

close-to-nap


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

douche


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rested!


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

impatient


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Annoyed.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

oops...


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sleepy.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

lonely


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

Doot.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Weary.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

sore


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

gilt said:


> helpless


:squeeze

Tired.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

.


----------



## mastershake (Jun 8, 2011)

qwerty


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Restless.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Miserable


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Angry


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

sexy


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Disappointed.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Dreamy.


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

jittery


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hot.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Cold.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Distressed...


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Tired


----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)

Drained.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sleepy.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Anxious


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

pathetic


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Better.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Mellow


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

sweaty


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Apprehensive.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

upset


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

hopeful


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

rawrguy said:


> upset


 sorry.. hope you feel better


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

constapaited


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

*Happy*


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Ow.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

bored


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Blah


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hungry


----------



## Slumberless (Mar 17, 2011)

Regretful


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sleepy.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

schmoozy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lazy


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Vulnerable


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

scared


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Miserable.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

distracted


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Listless.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Bloody


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

better


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Relaxed

better take note of this one!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

BORED :bash


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Exhausted.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

achey


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

breaky


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Suicidal :rain


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Condemned.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

overwhelmed (and trying not to let it affect me like it would in the past).


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Heavenly


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

SpongeBob--------(happy and confused why)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Satiated


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Sluggish


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

lonely


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

blank


----------



## FallenRepublic (Jul 20, 2011)

worthless


----------



## Kate4evr1018 (Jul 20, 2011)

SuperHappyAndHyper


----------



## JanaNanner (Jul 20, 2011)

Desperate.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Despair.


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

exhausted


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

lonely


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

thirsty


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Surprised


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Somnambulant


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

sleepy


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## JanaNanner (Jul 20, 2011)

Entertained.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Annoyed


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

bored


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Sleepy


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Drugged.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

abandoned


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

ambivalent


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Lovesick


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

nervous


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Pipe-dreaming


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Bored.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

indifferent


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

confused


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Awful


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Terrible (-__-)'


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Meh


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

jealous


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> Meh


:squeeze

------------

Better


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Hopeless


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Poop.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Lonely :rain


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Caffeinated


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

pointless


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

mournful


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hungry


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

impatient


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

indifferent


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

> indifferent


That.


----------



## JanaNanner (Jul 20, 2011)

Confused.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Afraid


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rats.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sick.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> Sick.


:hug


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> :hug


thanks :squeeze


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Haggard.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

tired


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

sleepy...


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Lonely


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

better


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

nervous


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

Quizzical


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

flat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

busy :sigh


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hungry.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Affectionate.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Lost


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

melancholic


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Psychic


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Breathless


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

_Alive._


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Sleepy.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Lethargic.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

despairahappy 

(is this what a mixed state is like? it's bizarre)


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

lonely


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Disappointed.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

mondayitis


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

tired


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hungry.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

numb


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Needy


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

exhausted


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Inspired.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Sick


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

Tuesdayitis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

bloated


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

disconcerted


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

hungry~


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

depressed


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hungry.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Very Sad


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Tired.


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

hopefull


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Excited


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

exhausted


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

angry


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

Indifferent


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sleepy.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

depressed


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Empty.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> Empty.


:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

sad


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Nervous.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

bad


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

meh


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

stupid


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Disappointed


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

happy


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Meh


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Meh


 :squeeze


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

bad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

neutral


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :squeeze


:yay :squeeze


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

pathetic


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Humiliated.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Tired&Hungry


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

buzzed


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Horrible


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Inadequate.


----------



## Metal Man (Jul 29, 2011)

Insanity.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Disposable.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Tired


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

antsy


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Lost


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Hungry :bash


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Disposable


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

sad


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Overslept


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

hungry


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

nervous


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Lazy :yawn


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

ok


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

unwound


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

drugged


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

bland


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Impatient.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Irritated


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Indecisive :um :con :stu


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Tired.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Depressed


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Lonely


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Sick and awful


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Sick and awful




:squeeze

:kiss :eek :blush

:hide

:lol


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Drowsy. :yawn


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :squeeze
> 
> :kiss :eek :blush
> 
> ...


 :yay :squeeze


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

ignored


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

rejected


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

okcancel said:


> Depressed





okcancel said:


> Lonely





27Anthony said:


> ignored





27Anthony said:


> rejected


:eek 

:group

:b


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :eek
> 
> :group
> 
> :b


thanks


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Eh.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

disdainful


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Wired


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

thirsty


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

exhausted


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

useless


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

sleepy


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Not-ready.


----------



## seahero (Feb 19, 2011)

Jealous


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Lonely :rain


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Lonely :rain


  :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

freakofnatureish


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Soverynotgood


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

Nervous


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Bored.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

funny (but not in a funny way, unfortunately, if that make sense (words in parentheses don't count))


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

loved


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

distressed


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

cheesed


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Country


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sleepy :yawn


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Determined


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

tired


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Loved


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

swollen


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

sleepy


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

tired (still)


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

okay


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Blank


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

ummmm


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Fine


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

fatigued


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Stupid


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

lonely


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

Buffoon-like.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Blehh


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Caffeinated


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

heartbroken


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Useless


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Defeated.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Slow.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

waiting


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Pumped


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

that-empty-feeling-you-get-after-finishing-a-good-book


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Exhausted


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

worn


----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

bored


----------



## hope76 (Jul 19, 2011)

overwhelmed


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Useless.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

overwhelmed


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Impatient


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Excited


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Weathered.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

drained


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

embarrassed


----------



## SweetnessDies (Oct 28, 2010)

worried.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

drunk... though i am not ocifer.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

foolish


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

healing


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

crappy


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Selfish


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Refreshed


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

dehydrated


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

disgruntled


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

empty


----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

content


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

antsy


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Depressed


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Stoked


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

unchanged


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

ugh


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

happy


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

calm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

drained :flush


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

done


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Hollow


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

sleepy


----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

restless


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

inert


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Inspired


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

pain


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

meh


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Mutated.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

hopeful


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Impatient


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Motivated


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Boooooooooored.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

"


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

content


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Determined


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Blah.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Worthless


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> Blah.


:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :squeeze :squeeze


Thanks. :squeeze


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Dread


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :squeeze :squeeze





lonelysheep said:


> Thanks. :squeeze


can i join? *joins before you get a chance to reject him* :squeeze:b


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

horny


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Contemplative


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Vexed (I don't know why this word cracks me up). But yeah, I feel very vexed.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sad.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

ok


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Lonely


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Lost


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Intrigued


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Melancholy


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

physical-pain!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

addicted


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Sullen.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Confused


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

contemplating


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

smeh


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Smexy


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sick


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Down


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

helpless


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Meh.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

defeated


----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

lonely


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

unenthusiastic


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

good


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

agitated


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

failure


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tense


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

_Disappointing._


----------



## SaDa (Jul 30, 2011)

exhausted


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

I've got the *blues*.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> I've got the *blues*.


:squeeze


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

bored


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

high


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

sleepy


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Crushed.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

itchy


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

bruised


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

shower - worthy


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Frustrated


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Down


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

Sad


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Nauseous


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Trusting.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

alone


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

nervous


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Lazy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Impatient


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

bored


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sleepy


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Backstabbed


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

nervous!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Relapsed.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Unloved.


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Reluctant


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

_Maniacal._


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Used


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Tingly


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

confused.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Nonchalant.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

dazed


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

tired


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Stressed.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Zombie-like


----------



## Daniel87 (Aug 15, 2011)

stabby


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

unsurely happy


----------



## hide (Aug 19, 2011)

embarrassed


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

Now I'm F***ing angry >.<


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

ummm...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hopeful


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

thirsty


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Hopeless


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Repulsed.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Bored.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

upset


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

cramp-y


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

dr. unk


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Bleh!


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Content.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Detached


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Detached


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


>


Thanks :squeeze


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

tearful


----------



## SADgirl (Apr 14, 2010)

Roar!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Worthless


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Regretful


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hungary !


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Intense


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

stupid


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

relaxed


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Lonely/anxious


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

hungry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

normal.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Drained (_of ****ing people)_


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

overflowing


----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity (Jul 6, 2011)

amorevolous.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

frustrated


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Hungry


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

Calm.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

creative.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Worthless :rain


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Excited


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

pumped


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Readytohitthehay


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

nauseous.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Suicidal :rain


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Suicidal :rain


:squeeze

Unstable.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Tired.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

cross-eyed


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

untroubled.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Suicidal :rain


:squeeze


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

headachey


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Depressed


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Unwanted


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

Depressed


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Depressed :|


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

shifty


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Ready.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Disheartened.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

gutted


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

*Fubared*


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

depressed


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

peripheral


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Stool.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Free!


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Thirsty
(is that a feeling?)


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Sleepy.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Provoked.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Anxious


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Disillusioned.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Fred


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Ignored


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

silent


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

Impatient


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Worried


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

sigh


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Dead. 

(I wish)


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hungry


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Sick. uke


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

stuck


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


> Sick. uke


:squeeze hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Invincible


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :squeeze hope you feel better soon.


Thanks. :squeeze

I'm a little better now.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

worthless


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

scared


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

Incomplete.


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

ashamed


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

Terrified. ._.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

jack3d


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

fuzzy


----------



## Harassment Panda (Jun 22, 2011)

Unattractive.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

terrified


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

nervous.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sleepy.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Reinvented said:


> jack3d


That stuff owns.


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

gluttonous


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

Nostalgic.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> That stuff owns.


I used it for the first time. It's amazing :yes.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Lonely


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

forgotten


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

deficient


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

bored


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rested - too many naps!


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Disheartened


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Bored.


----------



## eddyr (Aug 1, 2011)

Mixed


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Hungry.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

caffeine-withdrawn :lol


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Excited.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

calm


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Behind.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Down.


----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)

Ignored.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Strong.


----------



## InnerSanctuary (Sep 7, 2011)

Incomplete.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nervous


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Foolish


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

:yay inspired.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Melancholic


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

depressed. confidence shot. had a tough day. 

not one word I know.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Hopeless


----------



## AnimeV (Jun 11, 2010)

inadequate


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Jealous


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Merde.


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

Suppressed


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Stretched....


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

inspired.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Withdrawing


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

confused


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Eh


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Numb


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

(Ridiculously) Excited!


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

enlighten.


----------



## Divasmurf (Sep 6, 2011)

indecisive


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

Saddened.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

good


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Hurt.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

wistful


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

unsure


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exhausted


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Lonely


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

agitated


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

moonwalk


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Gloomy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Calm


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

contemplative?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Soothed


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

ashamed


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

bored


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Dazed


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

high


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Bored


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

happy


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sick


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> Sick


Hope you get well soon.  :squeeze


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


> Hope you get well soon.  :squeeze


I hope so too, thanks. :squeeze


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Beguiled.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Alone..


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Alone..


Me too :rain

:cry


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Me too :rain
> 
> :cry


:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

frustrated :bash


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

exhausted


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Tired.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Abandoned


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Harassed.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

NerdzRL!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

chilled


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Abandoned


:eek

I won't abandon you, muffinz! :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Exhausted


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Sick.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

embarassed


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Nostalgic.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

deprived - of my latest caffeine fix


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

impatient


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Awkward


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

content


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

tired


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

confused


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

sleepy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Lonely.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ignored


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

motivated


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bored.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Scared.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Worried.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


> Worried.


:squeeze


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :squeeze


Thank you. :squeeze


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

used


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Outcast


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

unsure


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Pathetic


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

sleepy


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Lonely. :-' (


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Betrayed


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

sleepy


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

unneeded


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Defective.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

insecure


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Older.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

hopeless


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Ill.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Tired.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

nauseous


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Useless


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


> Useless


:no :squeeze


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

un****ingproductive


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

energetic!!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

wound


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

content


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Morose.


----------



## catsxx (Aug 25, 2011)

Floatysick.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Doomed.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Doomed.


Yeah, that. Works better than I was going to post anyway.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

VagueResemblance said:


> Yeah, that. Works better than I was going to post anyway.


Hopefully we're both wrong. :squeeze


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

drunk


----------



## freakitty (Dec 17, 2010)

Alone


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

no


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

writerly


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Quixotic


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

sad


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Forgotten


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

****.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Lazy


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Almost content.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

impatient


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Horrible


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Sick.

(Really - I'm sick right now.)


----------



## cindy8701 (May 5, 2011)

melancholic


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Delete


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

douchebag


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

O...k...(okay)


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Hungry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

serene


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Lonely...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Fatigued.


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

Afraid.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Failure.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


> Failure.


 :no :squeeze


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

um...

Anxious


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Alone


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

embarassed


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

thankful for this site and the people on it


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

overworked


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Lonely.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Happy.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

ailing


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Bored


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Impatient.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sick.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Jealous.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Terrible.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Depressed


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Sad


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ A horde of rainbow bananas. Awesome.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Depressed


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Timid.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sore (I think I pulled a muscle in my leg last night  )


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

awesome


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

obsessive.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Miserable


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Abandoned


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

melancholic


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Idiotic


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Schleppy..


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

heartbroken


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Alone


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

hollow


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

lost


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Duh


----------



## Rainbowmuffin (Sep 15, 2011)

Dejected!!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Schleppy


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Stressed.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

broken


----------



## Kusjmamire (Aug 20, 2011)

TRippy


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Tired (in a good way)


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

alloftheabove


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Useless :rain


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Useless :rain


I iz hug you!!!!!! :squeeze :cuddle :squeeze :cuddle


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

helpless


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

UGH.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

prudence said:


> hollow


Hit the nail on the head here


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

alone


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Sick


----------



## KariKamiya (Feb 7, 2011)

Anxious!


----------



## Jakerz591 (Sep 29, 2011)

lonely...


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

sh*t


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Desperate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Numb..


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

bad


----------



## youngmoney (Oct 6, 2011)

Intellectual.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

Agitated.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

anhedonic.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Tired!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Disappointed. (In myself.)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Tired


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Sleepy.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

lost


----------



## epostler (Jul 12, 2010)

Sick


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Pathetic.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

frustrated


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Bored.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

pacified


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

Freezing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

unrested


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

insecure


----------



## Lost in Universe (Oct 2, 2011)

spiritless


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Ecstatic.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Annoyed.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Out-of-character.

Either that, or; cheater. :lol


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Worthless


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

stressed :afr 


I so cheated....I used one word and an emoticon....and now an unnecessary sentence. I never was that great at following rules and instructions though. :teeth


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

awww


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

o wonder!....anagram of one word


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

ops embarassed


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Restless.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

relaxed


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

cheesed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dairy


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

nothing


----------



## BellasLullaby (Apr 27, 2011)

Black and white


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Lost


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

omgwtf


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Hypomanic!


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Frustrated.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

sick


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

awake


----------



## john5050 (Sep 6, 2011)

paranoid


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

shook


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Sleepy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exhausted


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Exhausted.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Stuck.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Exhausted.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Non-sustainable.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

peaceful


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Bored!


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

soawesome


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

deep


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Bloated


----------



## Pastell2311 (Oct 12, 2011)

Misunderstood


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Redonkulous


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Alienated


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Nostalgia


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Groggy -- I just woke up from a sweet power nap.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

offended


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Suicidal :rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Suicidal :rain


:squeeze

Sorrowful.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Suicidal :rain


:squeeze


----------



## dandynamo (Oct 14, 2011)

Calm


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

sleet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

relaxed


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Fujisan!(akafrustrated)


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

horny


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Happy.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Tired


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sleepy.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

sigh


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohoo.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Lonely :rain


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Tired.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Lonely :rain


 same here :?

:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## LadyMissLauren (Oct 17, 2011)

excited


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Soft


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Somnolent.


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

unproductive


----------



## libertad (Apr 12, 2011)

spaced-out..


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Stupid :?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Drained.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Stripped


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

smitten


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Exhausted


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Worthless.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

excited


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

Lonely


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

innocent.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Misunderstood.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

angry


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

snuffley


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

broken


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Overtired


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rested


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

lonely


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Peaceful


----------



## outer circle 1 (Oct 10, 2011)

happy


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

Stressed.


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

chilledout


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Unmotivated.


----------



## lesty2 (Oct 22, 2011)

Tired.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Lazy


----------



## stereohead (Oct 20, 2011)

Indifferent


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Tipsy


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Forgotten


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ignored


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Tired.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

worried


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

sleepy


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

Stressed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

half-asleep


----------



## alex123 (Aug 25, 2011)

Stupid.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Procrastination.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

very Excited.


----------



## yorijiko (Oct 23, 2011)

relieved *sigh*


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


> very Excited.


I see what you did there 

:banana :boogie :yay


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> I see what you did there
> 
> :banana :boogie :yay


:lol :b


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


> :lol :b


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Tired. Very tired.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

confused


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

happy


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Excited


----------



## seeker28 (Dec 9, 2010)

bored


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Better.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

fail.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

precarious


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Weathered.


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

Broken.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Lean.


----------



## Jakerz591 (Sep 29, 2011)

nervous


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

bouncy


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

cold


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

apprehensive


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

angry


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok. and actually have nothing to complain about at the moment.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Hyper.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Infantile


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Flat.


----------



## GioUK (Sep 26, 2011)

unwanted


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

bwaarrrrkkk


----------



## nomorephobia (Oct 16, 2011)

Depressed


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Inconsistent


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

cant really describe it right now its more like a cocktail of emotions im smiling like a madman bbut at the same time i kinda feel like stabbing the **** out of someone


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Cheerful


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Melancholic

Edit: Awesome, this is my 888 post :0


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Kennnie said:


> *cant really describe it right now its more like a cocktail of emotions im smiling like a madman bbut at the same time i kinda feel like stabbing the **** out of someone*


We should be friends.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Overworked.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

sleepy


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Witan said:


> We should be friends.


 that would be interesting.....


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Expectant.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

alone


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

Hungry


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

annoyed


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

tired


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

****, unworthy, with a loser and um yeah, not a great time atm.. Time of month doesn't help either


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

hurt


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

tired.


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

happy


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

insignificant


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nasty (I just ran and REALLY need a shower)


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

unhappy


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Reinvented said:


> alone


:squeeze


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

zomgz said:


> :squeeze


Thanks. I feel a little better already.


----------



## VaticanWarlock (May 31, 2011)

Really confused..


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Alone. Dejected. Hopeless. Unworthy.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

jcgrey said:


> suicidal!!!!!!!!!!!!


1-800-273-8255


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

frustrated


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Bored.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

hungry.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Lonely


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

anxious


----------



## lostinthemind (Aug 22, 2011)

guilt


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

dry


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Hurt.


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Poorly


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Anticipatory


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Salubrious


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

relaxed


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (Oct 29, 2011)

Discombobulated


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

fresh, in my pair of women's underwear.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

****ery


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Adequate


----------



## Lane (Nov 4, 2011)

defeated


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Beat


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

tipsy


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

d4unk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

relaxed


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Lonely


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

irritable


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

constrained


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Tired !!!!!!!


----------



## ermor90 (Oct 22, 2011)

Trapped


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Dejected


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Worthless


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Sad.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

ok


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

jubilant


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

stressed


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sleepy.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Hopeless


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

f'in-not-good


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Tired!!!!!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Apathetic.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Pathetic.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i think im depressed??


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Lonely


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Stressed.


----------



## Luciana (Nov 10, 2011)

superfluous


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

PretentiousSlob.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Stretched.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

tired.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

terrible.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

exhausted


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

sad and conflicted


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

gelatinous


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

penguin runner said:


> exhausted


I need yet another nap this weekend....yep, exhausted here, too.

These 5 hour sleep hour nights are really getting to me.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Lost


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

lonely


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Rushed


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

factmonger said:


> sad and conflicted


We need to do a cover. If we do that you can sing, if you sing you can lift yourself up through the music.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Afraid


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Depressed.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Lackadaisical


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

happy


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i think im pissed off??


----------



## Spirit Ninja Yokie (Nov 18, 2011)

Drained...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Tired.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

nervous


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Overtired:|


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Grateful.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Relaxed.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

hopeless


----------



## rulesxxx (Nov 18, 2011)

Annoyed


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Meh.


----------



## Ukane (Nov 16, 2011)

Empty


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hyped


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fubared


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

impatient


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

empty


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Great!


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Awful


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Restless


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

content


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Inspired.


----------



## AnimeV (Jun 11, 2010)

useless


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

resigned


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Lost


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Sick


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

broken


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

.... anxious


Not being clever, but I have a few things right now making me really anxious.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Slaphappy


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Empty.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Flirty


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Slaphappy


lol wasn't expecting that :spit


----------



## Jitters28 (Dec 18, 2010)

Impossible.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

empty


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

Depressed.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

loved and :cuddle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

awake


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Confused


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

Monotonous


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Emotional!!!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Smart!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

</3


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Defeated.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Hungry.


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

****


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Blahhhhhh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bleh


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Ugly.


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Dizzy.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Nauseous


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Ennui*


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Ambivalent


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

swell


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

inflate


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Dizzy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

anemic


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

Annoyed.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Better


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

not


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

****ty


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

unfulfilled .


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Anxious


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Muddled.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

trudged


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

bull****ted


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Ill


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Slow


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

exhausted


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

sad


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

defeated


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Annoyed


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Alone


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

congested


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious <<< from Mary Poppins. LOL *
*Love that word. Say it 3x's very fast, go ahead I will wait.........lalalalalalalaaaa did ya do it?? how did ya do? *


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

cold


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Satisfied


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

optimistic


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Groggy


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Worthless


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

numb


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Ill.


----------



## PsychoticRyan (Dec 7, 2011)

Bleh


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Disgusted


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Lonely


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Sleepy.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

roadkill


----------



## PatKay (Nov 27, 2011)

*Purposeless
*


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

unmotivated


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Concerned


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Nervous.


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Pathetic


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)

Blank


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Relieved


----------



## seahero (Feb 19, 2011)

Zombie


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Despair


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Silly


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Sleepy


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

tired


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Sleepy.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Caffeinated


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Regretful


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

Nervous


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

thrilled


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Empty


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

flustered


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Bemused.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Confuzled


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Hopeful


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Disappointed


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Isolated.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hungy


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

wasted


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Conflicted.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Unsettled.


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

sort of hopeless


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Quiescent*


----------



## Siren85 (Oct 15, 2011)

tired


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Soso.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Annoyed


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Nervous.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

Disappointed.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Headache


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

very chill


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Relaxed


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Worthless.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Fantastic


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Open


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Numb


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Tired


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

runoff


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anxious


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Worried


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

cream crackered


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Embarrassed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

relaxed


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Worried


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

loner


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Creative


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

gone.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Ugh.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

propseudocontraneoantidisestablishmentarianalistic


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Hollow.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Solicitous.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Low


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Done.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

unmotivated


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

incoherent


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Good


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rested


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

better


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Meh


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Disgruntled


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

anticipatory


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

depressed


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Useless


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Mellow


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Guilty


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Misunderstood


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

****ed


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

Owie


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Better


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Cold


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chilly


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Hungry


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Disgusting


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

average


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Irritated.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Merry


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Avoided


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Okay


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Hurt


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Dangerous


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Refill


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Tired


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Spared


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

relaxed


----------



## ZeroX4 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hopeful.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Happy


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Full


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hot


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Depressed.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Dunno


----------



## Opacus (Dec 12, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

depressed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

calm


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

rejected


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Doomed


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

rock-bottom


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Tired


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

tired


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Chilled!


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sore


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Disappointed


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Rick-rolled

I just knew the Anne Widicombe/Susan Boyle lesbian kiss video sounded too good to be true.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

lonely


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Numb


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

confused?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

gud


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Nullified


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Mixture (sorry to break the rules, not)

taking a while just figuring it the hell out.

litter bitter perhaps, bit sad 4 neighbours that are fighting, with a splash of irritability..


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Forgotten.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Anticipatory


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Deprived....of caffeine! :cup


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Drained 

Spent too long on that exercise bike today....


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

anxious


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Pain


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Better


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Stressed


----------



## InOHIO (Dec 29, 2011)

foolhardy.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tired


----------



## Matt C (Jan 4, 2012)

Isolated.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

fried


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

worldweary


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

forgotten


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Fluid


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

thighs


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Energised


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Scared


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

standstill .


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Moderate


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Daring


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

great


----------



## VanillaSkies (Dec 18, 2011)

Stuck


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

lonely


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Stressed.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Stifled


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Tired.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Alright.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

IlikeplayingMorrowindI'llplaySkyrimlater.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

blah


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Electric


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Why-is-nothing-changing-in-my-life-probably-cos-im-not-doing-anything-to-change-it-but-what-that-first-step-is-I-do-not-know-God-help-me.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

^ I see what you did there.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Pain


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Unfazed


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

uncomfortable


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Motivated.


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Poop.


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Hot!


35degrees in Australia, qld.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Drowned


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Cassabell said:


> Hot!
> 
> 35degrees in Australia, qld.


You have to convert it to fahrenheit for the americanos Cassa lol.

And I hear u babe, I have a face washer around my neck!

Bloody hot!


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Average


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

Sleepy


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Dumb...


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

Hyper


----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

lonely


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Relieved


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Bitter


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Meh...


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

tired


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Jammy


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

busting


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

inert


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Xenophobic


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Silly


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

hot


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

enigmatic


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

dogpoo


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Giggly


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Depressed.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Tired


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Confused


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Rubbish.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bloated


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

procrastination


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Displeased


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Wasteful


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Surprised.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Dreading...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Caffeinated.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Tired


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Sleepy...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Nauseous


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

sh*tty


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Hopefull


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

discouraged


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

angry (?)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Hungry


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Standard


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

sore


----------



## social phobiatic (Jan 28, 2012)

depressed


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

spicy


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Depressed


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

sad


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Swimingly :b


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Hungy.


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)

Starving.


----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

blank


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Energetic


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

Lame


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

sick


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Motivated


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Disliked.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

^ I like U

anxious _(just 4 a change)_ :rofl


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

energyless


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

pressure


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Bored


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

Optimistic


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Tentative


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Angrysorrysadnumb


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Beta


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

(wow sum real positive ones there kewl)

TIRED


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

hopeless


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

blah..


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

sadweary (but had good time at choir, so wtf? challenging i guess)


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Magnificent!


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Restless


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

pissed off


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Id love to say a positive one but id be lying

lonely..


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Icicle-ish


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Snowy


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

nervous


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

fat


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

aloof


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

angry


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hollow


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

bored


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rested


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

(just) SWELL


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Anxious


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

liable


----------



## suzannekeen (Feb 6, 2012)

Blissful


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

relaxed


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Bleh!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Doomed


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

worried


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Lonely


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Cautious


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

GUILT (overwhelming)


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

problematic


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

lifeless


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Tired..


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

short-sighted


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Victorious


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Troubled


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Pain.


----------



## crispycritter (Aug 2, 2011)

twisted


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

vghjhgfdgh


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

self-sufficient


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Amatory.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Alarmed.

Car-alarmed


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

sickened


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

scared


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

lost


----------



## Aaron0 (Feb 7, 2012)

Confident


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Flummoxed


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, not really, but I am having a pretty good morning


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

!


----------



## Cats (Feb 6, 2012)

Helpless


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

drained


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

So...


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

****ty


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Disgusting.


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

confused


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Scrumdiddlyumptious.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

self-doubting


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

bored


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

Peaceful


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Silly


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

****ty


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

rested (finally)


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

responsible


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

awake :O


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Bleh


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Sleepy


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

still


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

naughty :no


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Antischadenfreudelicious.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

homely


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Bored.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Alone.


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

Depressed.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Exhausted.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Beautifully Chaotic (Jan 25, 2012)

Exhausted.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Suicidal


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lazy


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Lonely


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

sarcastic


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

happysad


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

High


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

esoteric


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

bad


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

outworldly


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

empty


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

misunderstood


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Suicidal


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

headaching


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

Surviving


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

blah


----------



## Stanley Joe (Dec 24, 2011)

Doomed


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Satisfied


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Pain


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Damaged


----------



## Elahe (Feb 6, 2012)

Disappointed :blank


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

hyper


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

sad


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Hopeless.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

LostIdentity said:


> inadequate :sigh


 :yes Always.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

tired


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

existing.


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

happy...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Tattered.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

cold


----------



## Ganzy1428 (Feb 10, 2012)

Lost


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

CONFUSED

But hey, I'm a Pisces.


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

motivated


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

hyped


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Sigh...


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

perturbed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rested


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

bored


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

confused


----------



## chynaaGH (Jun 26, 2011)

Frustrated .


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Worried


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Cold


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Pain


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

What


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

bored


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Anthony45 (Jan 17, 2012)

Nervous...


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Self-destructive.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Neutral


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cra*


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> hyped


.


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

Anticipating


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Bumblebee


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

pain


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Depressed.


----------



## JimShorts (Feb 16, 2012)

uncertain


----------



## CityslickerCody (Feb 23, 2012)

Confused


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Sigh


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Relaxed


----------



## redskinsfan17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Exhausted


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Hopeful


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Incompitent


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

hopeless

i've read somewhere that learned helplessness is one of the worst feelings one can experience, and reality proves me that now:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Learned_helplessness


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)

Hungover.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Angelic


----------



## adamac (Feb 1, 2012)

Bored


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Destitute.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Inferior.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

awake


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

lost


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Flu-y


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

stewie said:


> lost


I feel lost too.. :time


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

HUNGRY! (off to eat finally! YA! )


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Irritable.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Bordeded


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

vain


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

lethargic


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hypertrophic!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Monotonous


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

disconnected


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Deprived


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Confused/Conflicted.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Abstract


----------



## BlueWrennie (Feb 27, 2012)

Failure


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Spaghetti


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Sore


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

insomniac


----------



## missjenny (Feb 28, 2012)

Hurt


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

scribbled


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

satiated


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ashamed.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Down


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

impatient


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Hermit-like.


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Determined.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Relaxed.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Amused.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Miserable


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Free


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

dandy


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Depressed


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

volatile


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Neurotic


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Sleepy.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

anxious


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

determined


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Impatient


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

fuzzy


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

frustrated


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

: (


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


> determined


:ditto


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Relaxed


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

curious


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

irritable


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Warm


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Bored


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Uncomfortable


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Foolish


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

horny


----------



## GoldNMole (Mar 21, 2012)

Frustrated


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

groggy


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Restless.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Meh


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

enlightened


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

famished


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

pensive.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Lonely


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

indifferent


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

hexagonal


----------



## Kittycake0011 (Mar 8, 2012)

Vengeful


----------



## forgetaboudit (Oct 29, 2011)

fantastic


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sad


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

bloated


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

sad


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

sleepy *YAWN*


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

okay


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

Lonely


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

lonely


----------



## rhames (Feb 27, 2012)

isolated


----------



## Red Duke (Feb 2, 2012)

Disconnected.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

curious


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

Hopeless


----------



## westicle (Mar 27, 2012)

scared


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Uneasy.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Drowsy


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Inspired


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

annoyed


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

angry


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

misunderstood, but w/ev (sorry 3words)


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

Angry


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Awkward


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Distressed :\


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Neutral.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Tired


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

disheveled


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Invisible.


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Exhausted!


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

free!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Irritated.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

happy


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Strange.


----------



## twentynine (Mar 9, 2012)

Delighted


----------



## Simack (Jan 16, 2012)

Empty


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Odd


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

****té


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Pleased.


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Broken.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hungry.


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sleepy.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Hungry.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Hurt.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Chicken****


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Tired


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Bored


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Stressed.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Annoyed.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

^ :teeth

Wary.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Lame


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hungry.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Tired.


----------



## twentynine (Mar 9, 2012)

Weak


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Drowsy.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Satisfied.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Annoyed (still). But for a different reason.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Full.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hungry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

anxious :afr


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Guilty.

Shouldn't have called the accountant an idiot for losing my tax forms. I can put aside the trouble of recollecting my T4 and T5 but when he got me to sign a form saying I understand that he lost all my private information, I realized I could be at risk for identity fraud and just lost it.

Still. Shouldn't have been so harsh... It's not like he meant to do it. Sigh.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Tired.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sleepy.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Fresh.


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

Suprised


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

disenfranchised


----------



## Aki ne (Feb 27, 2012)

leaning

was okay, a little bored, restless, sleepy but well rested :?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Pleased.


----------



## dsantiago14 (Mar 26, 2012)

Subdued


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

regretful


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorrowful


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Tired.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Depressed.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Breathless.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Annoyed


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Fat


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Reclusive.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Anxious.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Confused.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Bored


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Hopeless


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Lost


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

weird


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

hopeless


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

relaxed


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sick.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Wasteful.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

^ Stalkery.

... But seriously, bored.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Pathetic


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Exhausted


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Worried


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Sleepy


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Conflicted.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ronery


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

happy *for now*


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Horrible.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Meh.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Bored


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Anxious


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Apathetic


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Sleepyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Dizzy.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Purposeless.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Inspired.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Agony.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

(Feeling) good.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Messy.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

AdkdbsbbdhjdMeh


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

nostalgic


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Miserable.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

*F*


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Good.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

blah


----------



## Mahglazzies (Apr 14, 2012)

Essy90 said:


> Miserable.


_This_.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Dysphoric.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

sleepy.


----------



## weirto (Apr 10, 2012)

unannoyable.opcorn


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Peturbed


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

^oh, that's a big one.

Empty.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Confused.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sleepy.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Despondent.


----------



## NightScholar (May 4, 2012)

High


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Bored


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Worthless


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

empty


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

annoyed


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Fresh.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## NightScholar (May 4, 2012)

Clean


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Ambivalent


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Confused.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

gershflabumicky


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Neutral


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

bored


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Scum.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Dumb.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Sick


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> Sick


:squeeze - I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Charcoal (Apr 15, 2012)

frustrated


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Worthless


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Sleepy........:rain (closest thing I could get for sleepy)


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ventura said:


> :squeeze - I hope you feel better soon.


Thank you! :squeeze, I think Im coming down with a cold :?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Upset


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

humph


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

lost


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Aussichtslos


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Better.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

horny


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Restless.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

hungry


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

lonely


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Empowered


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lost.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

misunderstood


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

awake.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jittery


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

drained


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

strained


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Anticipating


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

better


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

blah


----------



## candybar (Apr 12, 2012)

frustrated


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Contemplative.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Satisfactory


----------



## Very Close (Aug 10, 2011)

Optimistic.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

****ed


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Good!


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Sleepy


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sh*t!


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

misunderstood


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Bored.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Melancholic


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Excited.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hungry.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Buzzed


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

Mellow


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

sad


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

****ed


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Confused.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

hungry


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Good.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

nonchalant


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Weak


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Bored


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Terrible


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Sad :rain


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

hot


----------



## cuddly (May 30, 2012)

monster:troll


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

annoyed


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Conflicted (as ever).


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Disappointed


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Empty


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Disconnected


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Scared


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

relaxed.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Insane


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

lathargic


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Strange.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Tired.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

dazed


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Confused.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

tired


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Sick


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

... ****.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Tired


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

Exhausted


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

sleepy..


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

lustful


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Happy.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Meh.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

lost


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

worried


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

****ing suicidal again!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Why wont this **** go away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

drunk


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Good.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Luka92 said:


> drunk


:clap


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

^lol

meh


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

anxious


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

****


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Dead still breathing


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Buzzed


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

FullAsFuc*


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Wondering


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

Trolly


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

lonely


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

violent


----------



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

bored


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

irratated


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

sad


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Good.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Dehydrated.


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Grease

Is the way we are feeelin


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

Stupid.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

crap


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

intoxicated


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

apathetic


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

cheese.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Forlorn


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Unhelpful


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

bored


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Easy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Exboronelyred

It is now officially a word.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Jealous. :/


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

vibin'


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Embarrassed


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Upbeat


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Anxious.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Reckless.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Implosion


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Ah****it.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

unwanted


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Strange.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

apathetic


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

languid


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Worried


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Vacant


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Photo


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Tired


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Crappy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Alone


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Satisfied


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

relieved


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sad.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Trapped


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Worthless.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Unconfident.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Insomniac


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

helpless


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Hater


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Regretful.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

damned


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Depressed


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

spunky


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Glee-ful


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Upset.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

**** :?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Jealous


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

sad


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Empty.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

lonely


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Indifferent


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Chill


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Crap


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

better


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Annoyed.


----------



## social outcast (Jun 25, 2012)

hopeless


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Disrespected


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

<- Username


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Numb


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

Unmotivated


----------



## Aculaismyfriend (Jul 12, 2011)

Discombobulated


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Thwarted.


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Broken


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Bored


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

horny


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Meh


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

hungry


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

nervous


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

destitute.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Alone


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Lonely.


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Pensive.


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Anxious.


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

Hopeful


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

moronic


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Bored


----------



## vianna (Feb 17, 2012)

worried


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

meh


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Sore


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Annoyed


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Concupiscent


----------



## Vamp6 (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok but bored


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

chillaxed


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Mixed.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

only one?

Hungry


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

wishing


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

indecisive


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Restless


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

yearning


----------



## yafit96 (Jun 27, 2012)

alone


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

efficacious


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Lonely


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Optimistic.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Horrible.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

****


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nervous.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Peachy


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Angry


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Bored.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

bull****


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Meh


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Useless.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Tired


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Empty


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

drained


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

sleepy


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

anxious


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Groovy =)


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Relaxed


----------



## social outcast (Jun 25, 2012)

miserable


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

hungry


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

relieved


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

Numb


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

claustrophobic


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Tired


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sad


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Nonchalant.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

kindacrappy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

upbeat


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

hungry


----------



## social outcast (Jun 25, 2012)

terrible


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Cold


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Demented


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

lonely


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Powerless.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

hot


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Abandoned


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sleepy.


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

Tired


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Wannaslapsomeonewitharawchicken


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Restless


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

anxious


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Bored


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

Forgotten.


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

desperate


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Bored.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hungry.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Worried


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Exhausted


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nervous.


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Annoyed


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

depressed


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Damn


----------



## BlueBoo (Mar 21, 2012)

blah


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

measured


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Facepalm


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Meh


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Empty


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Worried.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lost


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Struggling


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

depluxated


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

Off.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

disappointed


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Sleepy.


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

Annoyed


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Disheartened


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Unfortunate


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Hopeful.


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

Sleepy. I should go back to sleep actually...


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Powerless


----------



## Western Front (Jun 9, 2012)

Better


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Impatient.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Irritated


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Useless


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

Meh.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Lackadaisical


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Fat.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Strange.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Worthless


----------



## Blanck (Apr 16, 2012)

Trapped.


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

garbage


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Weirdo


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

creep


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

unlovable


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Fusturated


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Neutral


----------



## social outcast (Jun 25, 2012)

lazy


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Cornflakes


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

hopeless


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Desire


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Cramps


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

angry


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Uncomfortable


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Bored...............................................


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tired


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

discontent


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Derailroaded


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

excited


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sensual


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Hurt


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

bored


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

crackalakin


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

irritable


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

positive


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

worried


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

garlicky .._*frowns at garlic bread... feels bad and hugs garlic bread... gets pushed away from garlic bread while it motions at it's mouth*_ :O rude! -__- _*slinks away to brush teeth*_


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

disillusioned


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Angry


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Hungry.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


----------



## Alygat0r (Aug 5, 2012)

Longing.


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

Cold.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Broken


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


Pseudololigoopanumilopiontalosipalaskes.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Horny


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

determined


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

worried


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Horrible.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Lonelyloser


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Victorious!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Prepared (for the worst)


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Hollow


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Miserable.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

hopeless


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

dead


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

wah?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

drained


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Depressed.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Satisfied


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

bloated.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

blah


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

grateful


----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

stressed


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

conflicted


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

anxious.. alone

Couldnt pick just one!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

good


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Paranoid.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Lazy


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Depressed, Lonely Sad, Pissed, Hopeless, Helpless.....


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Unfulfilled


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Aiming


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Scared


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Fack


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

exhausted


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sick.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Unappreciated


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

unsure


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

spiffy


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Tired.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Supercalifragilisticexpialadocious!


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Pathetic.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Amazing.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Blah.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Tired.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooored


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Content.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Stressed.

Dealing with people is such a complicated thing. How do normal people do it so effortlessly day after day?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Sad


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Disappointed.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

hopeless


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Fantastic


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Joyful


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wound up


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sad.


----------



## mollymarie18 (Sep 8, 2012)

lonely


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Anxious


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Sleepy.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

worried


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Vacillating


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

insomniatic


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Looooooooooooooooooooonely


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Sh*i*tty


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Heartbroken


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wonderful


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tired


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Ashamed (of myself)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grateful. :heart:heart


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

jiltabranded


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Happy.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Anxious.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Rested.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Thankful


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

****ed.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

****


----------



## Leann25 (Sep 16, 2012)

Annoyed and Sad....


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Lonely


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Happy


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Irritateddddddddddddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Rested.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fortunate


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Lonely


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Calm


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Lonely


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Bleh.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

binge


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grateful


----------



## Insider (Sep 17, 2012)

Bored


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Confused


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Terrified


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Tired.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

ifieikjzskcksv


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Rested.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Hungry!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

wtd


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

Conflicted. =/


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Hurt


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Irritated


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

distracted


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

blank 
blank)


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Anxious


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Hurt


----------



## sanxiety13 (Aug 24, 2012)

**** The World.












accept people with sa. and my family.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Intangible


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Elated


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Lonely


^


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Meh!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

tired


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Worried.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Tired.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

horrible


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

loved :heart


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Lonely :'(


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Like an empty carousel at sunset.

Oops, that was more than one.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Eager.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

uninspired


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

confused and sad


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Happy


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

fingers


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

321kyle said:


> confused and sad


rules broken - banned!


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Bleh


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Invisible


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

****


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Appreciative


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Bored


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Appalling


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

****


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Cucumber


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

****


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Regretful


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

18andLife said:


> Regretful


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

High


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Horny


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream (Mar 2, 2010)

Dreamscape said:


> Cucumber


Oh yes?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Injured


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

cucumbermoisturecream said:


> Oh yes?


Indeed! It is quite an enjoyable feeling, I must say.
I want to be inside of a salad.


----------



## eMelgooG (Sep 26, 2012)

insecure


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Tired.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Lonely...


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

****


----------



## riverboats (Sep 9, 2012)

Defeated


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Rested.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

****


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Thankful


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

****


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Forlorn.


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

lethargic


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

sdsd


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sleepy.


----------



## Tony1x (Aug 18, 2012)

Okay


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Despondent


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

****


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Sick


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Hollow


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Satisfied


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

full


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

alone


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

amused


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Anxious


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

bleh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Meh.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

stuck


----------



## freefly09 (Sep 4, 2012)

numb


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

panicking


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

frustrated


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

booooored


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Footsie.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Happy


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Blah


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

lonely


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

embarrassed


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Isolated


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

empty


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

(On) hold.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

insane


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Listless


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

phrasmotic


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Canada.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Contempt


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Texas.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

satisfied


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Exhausted


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Present


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

excite


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

excited I mean. Stupid phone shortened what I said!


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

lost


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Blaaaahhhhh.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

blooblabligus


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Alone.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

frustrated


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

stress


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Inadequate


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Abandoned


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

miserable


----------



## whatsgoingon (Oct 13, 2012)

ghostly


----------



## whatsgoingon (Oct 13, 2012)

or maybe just depressed. who the **** knows?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

screwed


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Dull


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

Anxious, Frightened yet filled with awesome potential.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Suicidal.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

^ :squeeze

Whelmed.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Asleep


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Vacant.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Hungry.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Uneasy


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Furious


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Broken


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Drained


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Indifferent


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Strange


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Fvck.......


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Sublime...


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

disappointed


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Frustrated


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grateful


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Wacky.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Terrible


----------



## ucmethruitall (Sep 20, 2012)

Empty.


----------



## J ROD3260 (Oct 24, 2012)

Optimistic


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

Sullen.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

disrespected


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Worried


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Bloodytiredashell


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

nonentity


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

aeriform


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Unhappy.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Antagonized


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Tentative.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

Lonely


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Lethargic


----------



## Savril (Dec 10, 2011)

Upset


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Horny. Just bein' honest..


----------



## deconblues (Oct 8, 2012)

itchy


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

bouncy


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Angry


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Flabbergasted


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo (Sep 19, 2012)

Hopeless


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Enduring


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Foreign


----------



## pointlesslife (Oct 23, 2012)

Hopeless


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Sick -.-


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

satisfied


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

sleepy


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Breathless


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Inwardly hideous.

Oh wait, that's two words...


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Full.


----------



## mikecee (Aug 16, 2012)

like a boss. lol. j/k

weary


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

Depressed and unable to fall asleep.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Thankful


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Heartbroken.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Bittersweet


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Blah


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Tired


----------



## lizdecember (Jul 25, 2012)

Bored


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

(Emotionally) Drained.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Defeated


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

worried


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

lonesome


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

bloated


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Indifferent


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Invisible


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Hungry.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Português


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Meh


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

hideous


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

bleak


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

suicidal


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

unwanted


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Anxious


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

cold


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

empowered


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

inactive


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Ready.


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

Blah


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Irritated


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

hurt


----------



## smevel (May 25, 2012)

impossible


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Relieved


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Lost (in life)


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Cloud9


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

Sick.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

bored bored bored bored bored bored bored.

edit: doesn't that look kind of 3D? trippy


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Jumpy (yet drowsy... Dunno how that's possible. :?).


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

jaded


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Horny :um


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

flustered


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Forlorn. (and pathetic and unproductive)


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

DubnRun said:


> suicidal


this to a point


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

swamped


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Indescribable.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

happy


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Refreshed


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Crap


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

meh


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Hyper!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Exhausted


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

irritable


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

Lousy...


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

ill


----------



## hurrdurr (Sep 2, 2011)

stupified


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

rowdy.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

esfvckingstatic


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Hopeful


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

ugh


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

Crap.


----------



## hurrdurr (Sep 2, 2011)

****astic


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

sick


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Fantabulous!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Bitter


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Better


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Stressed


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

procrastinator


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Exasperated


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

******


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

anxious


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Crushed...


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Tired


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^that


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

wtfhacking*******lyscrubsIwillkickyourasswithzeromoneystill :mum


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Better


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Defeated


----------



## hahoknothnx (Nov 9, 2012)

Boooooooooored


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Lost


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Irritated


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

it's one of those days where I feel satisfied with my studies


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

empty


----------



## Peas and Nuts (Nov 22, 2012)

Sick


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

old.. only because im living life like im 80year old.. **** sake


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

abandoned


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

ignored


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lonely.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

****


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

bored (as ****)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Happy!!!!


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Cold


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Saucey


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Happy


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Calm.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Sleepy


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Introspective


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Wistful


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

potato


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

sniffly


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Irritated. 
I got irritated having to scroll through all these wankers posts just to post my post


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

bleh


----------



## Caliginous (Oct 29, 2012)

Mournful.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Optimistic


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Angry.


----------



## mslamr (Jul 31, 2011)

defeated


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Bleh. (Does that count as a word?)


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Motivated!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Angry.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Excited.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Pumped!!!


----------



## trivialmind (Feb 10, 2011)

restless


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

happy, hopeful, sorry for myself, funny


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Lost.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Relieved.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Amazing!!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Punch-mode


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Dead.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Broken.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Worthless.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

drowsy


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Chill.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Defunct.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hopeless.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Trapped


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Blurry


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

unwanted.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Worn.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

****.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

lonely :blank


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

entropee


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

depressed.......lmfao at 'defunct'


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

_*Relieved.*_


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Confused


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

tense


----------



## Irvine (May 30, 2012)

ginger


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

FRUSTRATED!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

General the Panda said:


> FRUSTRATED!


Why? 

And for me, annoyed.


----------



## kaycee94 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hungry


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Lost.


----------



## trivialmind (Feb 10, 2011)

irritated


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Why?
> 
> And for me, annoyed.


Coz some things in life are a little too impossible.

But I feel better now.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

ugh


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

rawr


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

General the Panda said:


> Coz some things in life are a little too impossible.
> 
> But I feel better now.


Aw  Well good thing you're feeling better; hope it stays that way. 

:squeeze


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

:yay


----------



## cornflake (Nov 30, 2012)

Disapointed!


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Empty...


----------



## Okajuurou (Jan 6, 2012)

procrastination_go_away!!!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Off


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Hopeful


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

deficient


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

inert


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Jaded


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

trapped


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

*****y


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

lightheaded...


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

disillusioned.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Drained.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grateful


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

listless


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Weak


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Hollow


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

sickly


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sick uke


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

apathetic


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Lighthearted.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Tired.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

nope


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Strangleyhappybutleftout


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Inspired.


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

Worried.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Scared


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Agitated.


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Lazy


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Defeated


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

Frustrated (and i like that we have this thread here, its good to vent feelings or atleast express them)


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

aimless


----------



## anthony54321 (Apr 14, 2012)

We are the creators of our own destiny, your life depends on what ways you think, thought is the only power to change how you feel, thoughts decide your outcomes, we live in a thought universe. When you focus on how you feel this will determine how you feel. To overcome a problem you need to first accept you have a problem, then stop focusing on the problem and concentrate on finding a solution, when you focus on the problem you create a bigger problem.







nothing can get in the way of determination, strong faith and belief.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Cranberry


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Giraffelike


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

choleric


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Annoyed.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

indifferent


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Paltry


----------



## Pegasister (Dec 7, 2012)

Melancholy...


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Neutral


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Ashamed.


----------



## winnerlad (Nov 25, 2012)

Hopeful


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

meh


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

dissapointed


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

crappy


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

fragile


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Nostalgic.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

cold


----------



## KevOh (Dec 17, 2012)

lost


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

tired ~.~


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

relaxed


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Bored.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugh


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

crippled


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Disappointed


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

MAD.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Alone


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wiped


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Horny :eek


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

useless


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

tired


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

relaxed


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

poop.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Relieved - no worries like money worries.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Scared.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Motivated.


----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)

Blah.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Pensive.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Bipolar


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Sleepy


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Relaxed....


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

bewildered


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Rejuvenated.


----------



## faustinesea (Dec 20, 2012)

Down.


----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)

Il use this image as a metaphorical answer to your question....


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 9, 2012)

Alone.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Sober.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Irritated.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Disliked :/


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

Grateful.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Suicidal.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Defeated


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

groggy


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

spacey.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Cold.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Overwhelmed


----------



## Travis1994 (Aug 15, 2011)

Poptart


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

zombified


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mad.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

flustered


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

chinesefooded


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nihilistic


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Rock-bottomed.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Anxious


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Tired


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Beat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Exhausted


----------



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sad


----------



## DamnExtr0verts (Jan 9, 2013)

megalomaniacal


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sad


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

lost


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Upset.


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

Alone and depressed currently.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ElectricEnigma said:


> Alone and depressed currently.


Hey ur only allowed 1 word!!  *hugs tho*

my words.
Great


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

enfeebled


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

benign


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i dont feel anything


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

pizza


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Nervously-Excited (kinda one word)


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Non-enthusiastic


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Desultory


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Rulebreakerslol


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

the


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Confident.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

STRESSED! :help


----------



## Bryan II (Dec 9, 2012)

Deflated


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

defeated


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Unknown


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Conflicted


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

neutral


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Anxious


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Relieved


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

insomniatic.


----------



## nothingsleftforme (Dec 19, 2012)

devastated


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

blank (cus u asked i think)


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

melancholy :stu


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

AWSOMEEEE!!!! lol ^_^ (I dont think im an awsome person, I just feel awsome)


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Worthless.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Lazy.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Overworked.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Depressed


----------



## SterilizeMe (Jan 16, 2013)

Restless


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

inconsequential


----------



## nervousgiraffe (Sep 30, 2012)

paranoid


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Elated.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

fleeting


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Doldrums


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Done!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Afraid.


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

Relaxed


----------



## Alexis1213 (Jun 20, 2012)

Stabbed


----------



## SterilizeMe (Jan 16, 2013)

Anxious


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Delirious.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

restless


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Depressed


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

Happy


----------



## bleedlikeme (Jan 21, 2013)

Bored


----------



## Illusiveman (Jan 30, 2013)

Detached


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

sick :|


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

brrrr.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

tired


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

hopeless


----------



## Chris Is Alive (Aug 30, 2012)

*Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis*


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

DBroken.


----------



## offtheheezay (Feb 3, 2013)

Sleepy


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Uncomfortable


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Optimistic


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

sad


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

apprehensive


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> sad


:squeeze


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Crappy..


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> :squeeze


:cuddle


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> :cuddle


:love

/pda

lol


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> :love
> 
> /pda
> 
> lol


sorry :blush


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> sorry :blush


lol, I'm just teasing.

:heart


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

pickled


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

agitated


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Gross


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Tired.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Invisible


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

antsy


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Raging.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

clumsy


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

ggrrrrr (that's a word right?)


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

misanthropic


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

lazy


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

nauseous


----------



## burlesquefox (Jan 26, 2013)

stupid


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Squinty


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

sick


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

Tired


----------



## Rainlullaby (Dec 4, 2012)

Pissed.


----------



## burlesquefox (Jan 26, 2013)

miserable


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

lovesick :love2


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

horny.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Pointless


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> lovesick :love2


i know that feel :love2


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

awed.


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Like the smallest balls in the world.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

Long :yes


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Useless


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

suicidal


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Listless


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Gassy :\


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

numb


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Decongested and sparkly clean.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Apple


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Horrible


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Tired


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Mercurial.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Envious...


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

craptastic


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tiredwired


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Exhausted.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Tired.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sore


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

vacant


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

woody


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Helpless.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesometacular


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Hollow


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Unloved


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

incorrigible


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Acrimonious


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

harried


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

ugly


----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)

stagnant


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Restless


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Excited!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Terrible


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Guilty.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

Lonely


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

relaxed


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Bleugh


----------



## Things Unsaid (Nov 26, 2012)

Withdrawn.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Conflicted


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

average


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Holy moly in a pizza box!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

bored


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Meh


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

confused


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Regretful.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

also confused


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Depraved.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

tired


----------



## Dave UK (Nov 11, 2011)

Bored


----------



## lulu b (Jun 25, 2012)

Fragile


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

TIred


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

flawed


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Low


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

sniffly


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

Lonely


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

headache


----------



## steve2006 (Mar 4, 2013)

hungover


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Fantastic.


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

Depressed :rain


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Happy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

impatient - I want it to be the WEEKEND!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Bored.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Jittery.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Neutral


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Anxious


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nauseous. In more ways than one.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Relaxed


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Cheerful... xD No idea why.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pessimistic


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

Lazy


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Quixotic.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Gloomy


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Doomy


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)

Restless


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

ok


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

calm


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Zleepy


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Impatient.


----------



## Hersheyfan98 (Jan 2, 2013)

Terrible


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

ifeelnottoobadthanksforasking


----------



## weiwuwei (Sep 7, 2011)

hopeless


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Dizzy


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

hungry


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Still..............Impatient.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Crushed


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Doomed.


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

Robotic


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Indifferent


----------



## Lucidvio (Apr 1, 2013)

Relaxed


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

horny


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Tense

I'm that crappy at the moment I feel light headed and yesterday I was even worse, I felt so weak and I felt as if I was gonna pass out, this is probably due to me living on my nerves. I thought I was having a nervous breakdown or something.


----------



## hihoum123 (Jul 31, 2009)

Desperate


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Annoyed


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Stable


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Deflated.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

Depleted


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

nostalgic


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

Frustrated


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

homesick.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Hopeful.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Great.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

optimistic


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Avolition


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

scared


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

bored


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Worried


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Abnormal.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Remorseful


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Hopeless


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

calm


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

hungry


----------



## yankeefan2013 (May 22, 2013)

Rejected


----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)

drunk


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

Depressed


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

The


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pathetic


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

Content


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

aggravated


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Confused


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

Optimistic


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Discontented


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

desperate


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

annoyed.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sweepy!!!


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

whatever


----------



## Kellybreece (May 26, 2013)

Hopeless.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

drowsy


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Incomplete


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Weird


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

ok


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Crummy.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Amused


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

hollow


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Somnolent


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

disillusioned


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

Optimistic


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

regressed


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Amused


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

rawr!


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Confused.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Chips


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Hopeless


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

conflicted


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Pensive


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Mahogany.


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

Relaxed


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Drained


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Lazy.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

incomplete...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rested


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

Bored.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Meh.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Grateful


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Nothing.


----------



## CherryBlossom (Jul 4, 2013)

Stupid.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Entertaining


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hated


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Frustrated


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Alienated


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Deprived


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Suicidal


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Orgasmic


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

brazzers


----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)

coffee'd


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

like 3 day old pizza sitting on the counter top.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

Wonky.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Elad said:


> brazzers


You wanna star in one with me? Don't make the obvious joke.


----------



## rainsong2775 (Oct 8, 2010)

Awesome :boogie


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

FoundAndLost said:


> You wanna star in one with me? Don't make the obvious joke.


lets do this thing bro


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

stupid


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Tired


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

e-sports


----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)

WakingUp


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Relaxed


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

Resigned


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Bananariffic!!!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

sh*tty


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Good


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

slightly_sad


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

unimportant


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

Achy.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Lonely


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Disappointed.


----------



## Ryude (Jul 16, 2013)

Unwanted


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sleepy


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Bored.


----------



## ChaoticSoul (Jul 10, 2013)

Different


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

Roasting


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

eviscerated


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Poop.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Excited (!!!)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Overwhelmed


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Invisible


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Winning


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Ninja!


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

homesick


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Sober


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Annoyed


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

spaghettified


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

nonexistent


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Grateful


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

Relaxed


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

hubbahubbahubbahubbahubbahubbahubba


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

(yay to Spaghetified)

BORED!!!


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

indifferent


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

Amused


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

Confused


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Taaylah said:


> Confused


About what?


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> About what?


It's a long story haha.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Taaylah said:


> It's a long story haha.


I like long stories. I shall give you many "there theres" if it's a bad one


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bored


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> I like long stories. I shall give you many "there theres" if it's a bad one


I don't want to bore you with the details haha. It's honestly really long. It's an on going thing and I'd have to explain from the beginning for it to make sense. But thanks for offering to listen


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

jc90 said:


> Bored





Taaylah said:


> I don't want to bore you with the details haha. It's honestly really long. It's an on going thing and I'd have to explain from the beginning for it to make sense. But thanks for offering to listen


I'm bored when I'm not hearing interesting stories. Like this guy above ^ Especially since I just drank what is in his avatar. I don't like being amped up and bored at the same time. You wouldn't let me suffer like that, would you?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

vociferous


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

jaded


----------



## Planbee (May 1, 2012)

Tired


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Sleepy


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sore


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

Bored


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Oppressed


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Fine


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Numb


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Zombie.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Tired.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Inspired.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Scaredworried


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Sleepy.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Lost.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Rearranged


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Disproportionate.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Discouraged


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Inspired


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Tired.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Depressed.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Madlyinlove


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

Worthless...


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Hungry


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Low


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Relieved


----------



## bw96 (Aug 6, 2013)

Weak


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Devoid


----------



## kricket (Aug 11, 2013)

Anxious :roll


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

headache


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Selfish


----------



## alkeith (Aug 14, 2013)

exhausted


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Disenfranchised


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

indolent


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Optimistic


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

Depressed.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Numb


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Bored.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

ger****zenheimen


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Ninja


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Tired


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sore - I just ran


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Uplifted.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Confused.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Fvckeverythingihatelife


----------



## jenny4 (Aug 30, 2013)

tired


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

eh..


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Poorly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

relaxed


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

hungry


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Confused


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Unimportant :sigh


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Grhfpftfffpthfff.
> 
> Should stop stucking my foot in my mouth.


what are you even doing


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Positive


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Anticipating!


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Perplexed


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

tired


----------



## last hope (May 2, 2013)

Guilty


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Jealous


----------



## lampshadesonfire (Sep 22, 2013)

There rests a layered emptiness within me. I feel sort of paranoid. And indecisive. And a bit irritated. But mostly I just feel nothing resembling humanity.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

guh-uhh-hmp-rrr-nuh


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Hazardous


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

Apathetic.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

alert


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Broken. : /


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

hungry


----------



## Jsin94 (Feb 22, 2013)

Void.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Tiredtoomuchwork


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Frozen


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

squeaky


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

kik doesnt work D: it crashed and wont open T_T
mad


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

lonely


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Foolish.


----------



## DetachedGirl (Sep 15, 2013)

cantankerous lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ornery


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Anxious.


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

Unhappy.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

off-balance


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

horrible


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hungry


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Blah.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Sprachbund


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

lonely


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

cheeseburger


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Guilty.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Happy


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Frustrated.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Conflicted.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Bored.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Lonely.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

diabolical


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Mischievous


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thirsty


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Sick


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Triumph


----------



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

stressed


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

tired


----------



## MrSokols (Oct 13, 2013)

better


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Enlightened.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Queer.


----------



## The Lonely Brain (Apr 4, 2013)

Angry.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Sick.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Healthy.  
(And that's rare, so I'm gonna think positive and enjoy it while it lasts. ):banana


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Sick.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hungry


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Upset


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Tired


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Focus


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

ugh.


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

Lazy


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Calm


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

overused


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

bbbbooooooorrrreeeeddddddd


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Weary


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

sick


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

JackDaniels


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ugs


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Splendid!


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Sleepy


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Valium


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:3


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Worthless


----------



## eyezarewindowz (Oct 26, 2013)

Nocturnal


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Happy


----------



## newsflashmrwizard (Oct 27, 2013)

Tired


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

Meh.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Ashamed


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Peachy


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Pain


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

ok.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Fluttering


----------



## xDandelionx (Oct 31, 2013)

Bitter


----------



## LivingZombie (Oct 31, 2013)

okePatricidal.


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

Horny


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Anxious.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Sad


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

void


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Afraid.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Better


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Disheartened


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Spiritual


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Relieved!!!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hungry


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Unreal


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Happy


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

indifferent


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

Drunk


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

ambivalent


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

grieving


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Bored.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

😷


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Excelente!


----------



## Monamutt (Nov 11, 2013)

Broken


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Bad.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Okay!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Meh.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Tired


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hungry.


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Potato


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

blanketed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

groggy


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Awkward


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

worthless


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Sick


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Musical


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

StrEsSSeD


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

regretful


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

scared.

(i feel like i'm going to throw up and i'm shaking involuntarily)


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Laughter

Am I the only one who got ads that shows a baby with a beard?


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Revolted, vengeful, angry, immensely frustrated.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

:hug


sluggish and inert


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Cold


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

frostbitten


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Lonely


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Insomniac.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Electric.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Radioactive


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Lazy


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Shocked


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

lethargic


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know, my feelings have been all over the place today. I don't like it >.<

indescribable?


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Poop


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Determined.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nervous


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

zippy


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

This word:






It takes 3 1/2 hours long to say, I don't know what it means but that's a real word, people.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

frustrated


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Trapped


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Defeated


----------



## 2pac (Dec 13, 2013)

mammal


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Wondering


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Notgreat


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Bored



LotteTortoise said:


> Notgreat


You cheated! :O


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Naughty


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Wiped-out



Pierre1 said:


> Bored
> 
> You cheated! :O


Me, too.


----------



## kak (Dec 17, 2013)

Frisky… For Kekai! Yes-yes-yeeeees! Oh, Kekai! I'll break all the rules for you. One word is simply not enough to describe the way you make me feel. Oh! My legs are quivering and shaking with pure erotica for you. Yes! Come to me, nasty boy!!!


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Cursed.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

vapid


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

scooby doo-ish


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Benzo'd


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Smexy


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Determined


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

afraid


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Hateful!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Cold


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Overwhelmed.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Pissed.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

caveman


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Scatterbrained


----------



## weiwuwei (Sep 7, 2011)

hopeless


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

blah


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Whatever the word "checked out of life" is.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

restless


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Ashamed


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Ambivalent


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Lonely


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Belabored


----------



## Alfendi Layton (Dec 21, 2013)

Despondent


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Stronger


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Cold


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

sweaty


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

sleepee


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Worried


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Dreamy.


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Void


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

overwhelmed


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Depressed


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Broken


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Scared


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Disappointed


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Tired.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Healing


----------



## AndyD1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Full


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

(so) tired.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

remorseful


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

useless


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

depressed


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

yearning


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Happy


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

dead


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Anxious


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

dismay


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

invisible


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Tense


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

cocooned


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Angry.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

F***ed


----------



## paz (Jul 19, 2013)

Fading


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

no


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Despair.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Angel


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

sick


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

suicidal


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Somnolent


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

frustrated


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Sleepy


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sssssssssswwwwwwwwissssssshhhhhhh...........snort


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Wakeful.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

contemplative


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Dafuq


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Pain


----------



## Purplefresh (Jan 3, 2014)

Lazy.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

farctated


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nurmph


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Downcast


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

blah


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Tiredfrustrated


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Calm


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Excited


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Poopie


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

caca


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

ashes


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

unstoppable


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


> ashes


You feel like ahes?


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

horny


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

content


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Broke


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Hungry


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Numb


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Happy ^_^ (that my self-ban is finally over) xD


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Annoyed.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

gross


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Dead.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

lazy


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Nostalgic


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Hate


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

distraught


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Betrayed


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hatred


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Vengeful


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Apprehensive


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

distilled.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Counting is impossible.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Bah


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

irked (slightly)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

eviscerated


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Devastated


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Reproductive


----------



## SecondChance2 (Mar 22, 2014)

^  That's pretty creative.

Guilty


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Enslaved.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*content*

content


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

nostalgic


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

Accomplished!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sleepy


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Unemotional


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Uncomfortable


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Sleepy. :fall ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Tired and sleepy.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Content.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

.. Uh:um


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Remorseful.


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Afraid


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

relaxed


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Sober


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

i'm a cat. am i doing it right?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Reinvented said:


> i'm a cat. am i doing it right?


Are you able to lick your own gonads...?

BFG


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

blue2 said:


> Are you able to lick your own gonads...?
> 
> BFG


I wish.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Adrift


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tired


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

uninhibited


----------



## akimi (Oct 15, 2014)

Poopy D:


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

contented


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

tipsy.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

wink


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Unreliable


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Hopeless


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

alright I suppose.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Lost


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lazy


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

alright


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

frustrated ( slightly)


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

mangojuice


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Loser


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Turkey


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

coeur_brise said:


> Loser


nooo :squeeze I like you


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

cuppy said:


> nooo :squeeze I like you


Aw, I like you too. Always so nice to everyone, including this person. ---^


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

contented ( for now)


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Damaged


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

alright


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

potato


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

worried


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Brrr


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Agony


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Neutral ( about as good as it gets)


----------



## Dregs (Oct 23, 2014)

Apprehensive .



Nervous . 






Ready . 



Sorry three but each one of them is one word and I'm new so they all do apply right now . Sorry


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

@Dregs

Welcome to the site! People usually don't care much anyway if you deviate from the threads rules in Just for Fun. Only usually gets noticed in something like the Guys VS Gals topic

............................................................................

For me

Discomfort


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Paranoid


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sick


----------



## greeneyes6 (Oct 26, 2014)

Lonely


----------



## Kazumichan (Oct 25, 2014)

exhausted


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*unemployed*


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pain


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

the


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Zombie


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

Quite relaxed (for once)


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Failure.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Rissoles


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cold


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pleiotropic


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

The word starting with f is on my mind. But I am just too nervous.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmmmm there are lots of words starting with 'f' . hmmm.... 


I feel .... alright


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

numb


----------



## Elixer (Sep 11, 2014)

Emptiness....completely, voided, emptiness....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Empty


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

reasonable


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

alone


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Failure


----------



## echjhech (Oct 18, 2014)

Bloated.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Regretful


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

neutral


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Anxious ( slightly)


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

reasonable


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

importent


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Worried ( slightly)


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

contemplative


----------



## shycat69 (Nov 16, 2014)

concerned !


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

blank


----------



## Pastelbuddha (Sep 8, 2014)

Infinite


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

enervated


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Suicidal


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

@*Grog*

Not sure what to say. Hope things get better for you soon :hug . Like reading your posts


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Dread


----------



## lily92 (Jul 13, 2012)

arghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

terrified


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Overwhelmed


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

burning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

hiccuppy-pain.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Still bored


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

dispirited


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

wack


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hopeful


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Isolated


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Lemming


----------



## JoelNZ (Dec 20, 2013)

Angry!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hungry


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

hopeless


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nauseous


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Hurting


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Inconsequential


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Zombie


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Frazzled


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Perplexed.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Annoyed


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

neutral


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## aloneinmythoughts (Feb 9, 2015)

Nervous


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

(slightly ) anxious.


----------



## danieladana (Mar 7, 2014)

Tired.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

pressure.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Damaged


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

tired


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

lighter


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

diamondheart89 said:


> tired


ditto, about to go to sleep.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Miserable


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

hungry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lost


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Isolated


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Faith


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

anxious


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

sick uke


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

s***


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

indecisive


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleepy


----------



## KoolKat (Feb 6, 2015)

Horrible.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Useless


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

unmotivated


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Exhausted


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Annoyed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Exhausted


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Confused.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Frustrated.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Worried.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Annoyed


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Eh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Exhausted


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

bored


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Confused


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

worried ( slightly)


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> worried ( slightly)


Hey, tell me what's up?


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Anxious


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)

bored


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hopeful


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

meh


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

shiz


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Stressed.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Scared


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

lonely


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

ill


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Excited


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ashamed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

reasonable


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleepy


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

reasonable


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lost


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

reasonable


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Amon said:


> Bored


Perfect answer. :yes


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Lost


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exhausted


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

unmotivated


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

reasonable


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Uncomfortable


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

Amused


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

reasonable


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleepy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Frustrated


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Still Bored


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Confused


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Meh.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Worried. :squeeze


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ill


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Stressed


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Screwed


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Malaise


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tired


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Irritated


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Edgey and strange.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Confused


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Tired


----------



## HeyRose (Feb 12, 2015)

nope


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

Paranoid.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

reasonable


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Uninspired


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Down


----------



## mcpon (Nov 26, 2011)

glum


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hopeful


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

insatiable


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Wretched


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Miserable


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Overworked


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hungry


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

drained


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Meh


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Concerned


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Dreading


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Board


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

fine


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Frustrated


----------



## Dougs (Apr 13, 2015)

Anxious


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

reasonable


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

unsettled


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Worried


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Suffering


----------



## Starrii (Jan 10, 2015)

Lame.


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Stressed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleepy


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Annoyed


----------



## PuddingPops (Apr 17, 2015)

Hungry


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Irregularity


----------



## eyeseeyou (Apr 4, 2015)

Hopeful.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

blah


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Desolate


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Bad


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Aggravated


----------



## Astronomer (Oct 6, 2014)

Unmotivated.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oblivion


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Tormented


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tired


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

sleepy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hurt


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

tortured


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

reasonable


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Fine.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

achy


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

tired


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tanned


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

fine


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Sticky


----------



## Nido (Dec 17, 2013)

Insomniac


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tired


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Depressed


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

Perplexed


----------



## FWMY (Feb 1, 2015)

Potato


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Assured


----------



## Gaige (May 11, 2015)

ANXIOUS
Yeah, I know, right..?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Defeated


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

slyfox said:


> Defeated


why? foxes are tenacious aren't they?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

KILOBRAVO said:


> why? foxes are tenacious aren't they?


Until an eagle goes after them :b Evil birds :hide


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hopeless


----------



## Raimee (May 14, 2015)

Neutral.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

slyfox said:


> Until an eagle goes after them :b Evil birds :hide


Get the assistance of a lion or tiger....  lion beats eagle.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

annoyed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Confused


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Exhausted


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Get the assistance of a lion or tiger....  lion beats eagle.


Sounds like a plan


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Disillusioned


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Worried.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

onionised


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

uncomfortable


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exhausted


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

foolish


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Frustrated


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

alert


----------



## hopebrings (May 26, 2015)

Self-inflicted


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Stuffed


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hammering


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Confused


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

tired


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Ambotiti


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleepy.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Exhausted


----------



## DJAshton (Jun 8, 2015)

Alone


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

Hopeless


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

defeated


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Broken


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Scared


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

meh


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Okay.


----------



## Romyouless (Apr 20, 2015)

Hopeful going out for 15 minutes at least today. yes there will be prolonged eye contact. >:laugh:


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

reasonable.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Fine


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Awful


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Tired


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Dying


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Average


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Grateful


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hopeless


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

****.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Broken


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

nervous


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Anxious


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tired


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

agitated


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

dread


----------



## zazen11 (Sep 3, 2013)

Stuffy


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Secluded


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Restless


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Broken


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Bologna


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Resentful


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Sleepy.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

tumescent


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Trapped


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Exhausted


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Energized.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

cold


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

SuperSky said:


> cold


here...for you <{^_^}< <{^_^}> >{^_^}>










:drunk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Defeated


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> Defeated


for you...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Alone


for you...










ill stop


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Thanks! Friended! :b


thank you!!!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

inna sense said:


> for you...


nah.. go for the best voddie in my opinion so far...


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

inna sense said:


> here...for you


Ooh, warm kitten and blanket


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Indifferent


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

deranged


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

cheated


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

calm


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Pathetic


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

relaxed


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

Bored


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tense


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Alright


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave (Jun 23, 2015)

nervous


----------



## aliso (Aug 8, 2009)

Emptiness


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

friendless


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Hopeless


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

KILOBRAVO said:


> nah.. go for the best voddie in my opinion so far...


Ha!...niiicccee :drunk :drunk :drunk



SuperSky said:


> Ooh, warm kitten and blanket


:smile2:


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Weird


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Bored


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

inna sense said:


> Ha!...niiicccee :drunk :drunk :drunk
> 
> :smile2:[/QUOTE
> Hey.. oh you are from Germany ? Isnt schnapps. German ? OMG l loooove apple or peach schnapps !!!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Damaged


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Longing


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Unattractive, been awhile too, I better not be slipping.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

tired


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Unsure


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Worthless


----------



## D4567 (May 16, 2015)

suicidal


----------



## AmbiValenzia (May 20, 2014)

Hollow


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Tired


----------



## CareBareX (Sep 10, 2009)

Apprehensive


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Disgusted


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ugh.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

Unstable


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Penguin


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

reasonably ok. I just did leg and chest excersises. I feel a bit tired and my arms feel like they may fall off now


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> reasonably ok. I just did leg and chest excersises. I feel a bit tired and my arms feel like they may fall off now


Hey, hey, hey!! One word only!! Joking 

Depressed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hopeful


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Beer!


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*killspree best*

killspree best


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Da ***!

restless


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

relaxed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Confused


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

joked35 said:


> Beer!


amen


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Broken


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

mort


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

****ty


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

blank


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

worried


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Useless


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Defeated


----------



## Depressed94 (Jun 30, 2015)

Depressed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Scared


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Anxious


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Abandoned


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

Lonely


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Redeemed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

impatient


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

optimistic


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

[email protected]@


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Confused


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Dull.


----------



## Sco (Aug 2, 2015)

Lost


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

one-word poets.

Hunting for an unused word. I love all of 'em. Focussed. Not time to go through any more pages before posting. I'll read back.

The way I do jobsearching is get results like the huge above list by putting NOT xxxx each word so I refine the results to a shortlist to add something unique. Not this forum - in job boards. 

Conclusion isn't my added term. I've seen it all, so I can't add.

If I was the Database Administrator here, which I love doing, I'd generate a list of these words grouped by count and graph it.

I deeply wish there was a thread without pages so we can mega scan each post in one screen.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Crap


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

ugh


----------



## WonderVixen (Aug 2, 2015)

Broken.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Vexed.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Anxious!


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Worried


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Embarrassed


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a bit holey today.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hungry


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

tortured


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

Weak


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

despondent.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Depressed


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

Tired ​


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Shocked


----------



## darkangelrebekah7 (Jul 15, 2015)

Zombie


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Feeling


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

content


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Californicated


----------



## Aloe vera (Apr 20, 2015)

Anxious


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a bit annoyed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fat


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hopeless


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Disgusting


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Used


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tired


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Confused


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Worn


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pain


----------



## Finny10509 (Aug 19, 2015)

Vacant


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tired


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Worthless


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tired


----------



## MeltedSnowcone9 (Aug 14, 2015)

Anxious.


----------



## laraanani (Aug 19, 2015)

Exited


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

intoxicated


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Okay.


----------



## 684625 (Aug 22, 2015)

Angry


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Lost


----------



## DJAshton (Jun 8, 2015)

abandoned


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Spent


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Betrayed


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Alright


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

Lonely


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Confused


----------



## firstguy5000 (Aug 26, 2015)

Tight *******


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Inadequate


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Lame


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Worthless


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Poopie.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cursed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

impatient


----------



## AmbiValenzia (May 20, 2014)

Sad


----------



## PinkApplePeel (Sep 8, 2015)

Alone


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleepy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Damaged


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Weak


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

gnarly


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Antsy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hopeful


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Alone


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

suicidal


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Depressed


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Compressed


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Worthless


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

hopeless


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

rekt


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Blegh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fat


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hopeless


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Bad.


----------



## Tsuba11 (Dec 27, 2014)

I feel like I can take on the world. . . while at the same time feeling completely subjected to the barricades and walls that shut me out of the world because of social anxiety. 

I have a lot of fire and passion inside of me. But that inner drive is being suppressed so that it feels virtually impossible to showcase my abilities in the social world out there without feeling overwhelmed, and tied down by my conditions. 

General mood right now: Just finished exercising and recording a new two-part video on YouTube, so I am feeling quite energetic right now. But with that internal sense that at any moment something could go wrong. . . and my mood could get shaded in the shadows.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fluttered


----------



## AnInternetExplorer (Sep 29, 2015)

Alone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tired


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Useless


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Bad.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Unwanted.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Forsaken


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

unhappy.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

inadequate.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

unworthy.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Dumb.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Insane.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Abnormal.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Frustrated.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Trapped


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Defective


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lonely


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Comfortable.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Tired.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Broken


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lost


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Cheeky


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Useless


----------



## Lorelen (Nov 4, 2012)

anxious


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Inadequate


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Expendable


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Doubtful


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lifeless


----------



## Pastelbuddha (Sep 8, 2014)

Relaxed


----------



## Karen2714 (Oct 16, 2015)

Dumb


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Defeated


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

Silly.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Unhinged


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

snot


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

legshake


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Horny


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

worried


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fatigued


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Trapped


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lethargic


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

Pissed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

impatient


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

Bleh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hopeful


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

privileged


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

drained


----------



## EchoIX (Jul 5, 2015)

Empty


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Beat


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Restless


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

lucky


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hungry


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Meh


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

sore


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Anxious


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Useless


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

soul-tired
or, maybe heart-tired
or, maybe bone-tired
idk.
maybe all three
I feel like I'm tired of living this life, right now.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleepy


----------



## Anxiolytic (Nov 20, 2014)

Diligent.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Sleepy!!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Swamped. I JUST WANT TO SPEND A NIGHT BEING COMPLETELY USELESS AND STUFF MY FACE WITH SWEET THINGS. Is that too much to ask?

;_;


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

probably offline said:


> Swamped. I JUST WANT TO SPEND A NIGHT BEING COMPLETELY USELESS AND STUFF MY FACE WITH SWEET THINGS. Is that too much to ask?
> 
> ;_;


Klänga? :3


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

indiscipline said:


> Klänga? :3


jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! auuuaaaaaau.

<3_<3

(åååhhhhrrrrghh)

(nu måste jag transkribera mer tal)


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

probably offline said:


> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! auuuaaaaaau.
> 
> <3_<3
> 
> ...


AAAAAAAAA :3 jag har huvudvärk AUAUUUU :'C

(akaj)

hmhm. c:


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

indiscipline said:


> AAAAAAAAA :3 jag har huvudvärk AUAUUUU :'C
> 
> (akaj)
> 
> hmhm. c:


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Like I'm shapeshifting mentally between hurt and hurt (physically).


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Disheartened.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Unworthy


----------



## AB1994 (Jul 4, 2015)

*Stressed.*


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Broken


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lost


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hungry


----------



## Banana Bread (Nov 10, 2015)

embarrassed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Scrawny


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hopeless


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

overwhelmed


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Worthless


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

burp


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fat


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

inept


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

hungry. I have the urge for a bowl of fruits, but the grocery store is closed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Stupid


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pathetic


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ugly


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

restrained


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

meh


----------



## RiversBetweenUs (Nov 22, 2015)

Restless


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

unmotivated


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Finished


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exhausted


----------



## BlueMoon72 (Jul 26, 2015)

Bored.


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

Pensive


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Exhausted


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Useless


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Exhausted


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

monofluorophosphate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Status quo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Perplexed


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

stupid


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tired


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exhausted


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

Velociraptor!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Ehhhhargh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Destitute.

No, not PROSTITUTE.....DESTITUTE. And, it's temporary :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Motivated.....to run


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

flawed


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Neutral


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

at peace


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

depressed


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

euphoric


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Old


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

ok


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

demotivated


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

****ty


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Insecure


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

unwanted


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

meh...


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Ablablah


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

sleepy


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Depressed


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

stingray


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Worried


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Bored


----------



## ND 123 (Jan 10, 2016)

hyper


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

despair


----------



## Raulz (Jan 11, 2016)

Restless


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Charmeleon said:


> ****ty


still the same


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Ill


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

worried


----------



## OffthechainJoehovah (Jan 2, 2016)

Worthless.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Failure


----------



## laceonlace (Jan 4, 2016)

Unmotivated


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Avoidant


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Nervous!


----------



## rememo (Jan 17, 2016)

Concentrating


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Scared or Nervous


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Restless


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

drained


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

worried


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Motivated


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Slightly motivated about working on things tomorrow. I expect the motivation to disappear by then though


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sick


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Hurting...physically, emotionally and every other way possible.


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Foggy.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sick


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sinused - too dry


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Better


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Procrastination


----------



## JakdawDetective (Jan 28, 2016)

Tired


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boredom


----------



## Hungryafbye (Feb 11, 2016)

****ty


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Broken.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

putrid


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Despondent


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Koyaanisqatsi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Confused


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Exhausted.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Alone


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Cloudy.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Chill


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

insignificant


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

THIS


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Frustrated


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Frustrated.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Confused


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Exhausted


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

ghastly


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Serene.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Tired.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

alone


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Forgettable


----------



## BAC (Aug 16, 2015)

Regretful.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Uncertain


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

saddled


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Sleepy


----------



## nitepaws (Apr 13, 2015)

idiocracy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Grateful


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Meh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

weird


----------



## catssarelife (Aug 31, 2014)

Tired


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

mixed


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Serendipitous


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

tense.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Drained


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

alright


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Tired


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

vacuous


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Depressed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

k


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

use the mood setting

I breached etiquette..


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

Thirsty


----------



## silentstruggle (Jul 16, 2014)

****ty


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

riddled


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

impatient


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

klutzy


----------



## Lucid Dreams (Sep 15, 2015)

Lonely


----------



## Wezzer (Mar 29, 2016)

positive


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

Full.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

anxious


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored..


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Amused.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

overburdened


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

stressed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nonentity.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Exhausted.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

wiped out


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored..


----------



## okgoodbye (May 14, 2016)

Tired.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Unsure


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

foolish


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Excited


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

fed up

oops, two words


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

impatient


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Down


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Undesirable


----------



## eddyr (Aug 1, 2011)

Miserable


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cursed.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

lost


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

crazy


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

failure


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Goofy


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

sick


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exhausted


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Moody.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Right.....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Deflating


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Nervous


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Disposable.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

insipid


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Lonely


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Serene


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

Peaceful


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exhausted


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Annoyed


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

ambivalent


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Thoughtful


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Crappy


----------



## Rainy Cakes (Jul 14, 2016)

Why do people always run from me when they start talking to me. I don't get it. ):
I feel so unimportant..


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Agony


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Worried.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I have nutrition deficiency and as well as the cold. 

So, "****" is my choice of word.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dehydrated


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Fine


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pain.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Bloated


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Exhausted


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Trapped.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Conflicted


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

despondent


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Useless.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Unwanted.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

nah


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

forced


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

mental


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Depressed


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Sweaty

Ac unit has been out for 3 days


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Sweaty
> 
> Ac unit has been out for 3 days


Hang in there - I had the A/C guy out to my house THREE TIMES this summer. Once is bad enough at $500+ a shot.

I am having my entire HVAC units replaced on Thursday - $5,400 estimated. My furnace is 38 years old, and my outdoor A/C unit is 19 years old, and leaking Freon like a sieve.

The sick thing is that the Thursday following Labor Day two years ago also resulted in a large purchase - six new windows.

The joys of home ownership.

Next year - new roof after about 25 years (actually, I can't remember the last time we had the roof done, but it was about that time.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Hang in there - I had the A/C guy out to my house THREE TIMES this summer. Once is bad enough at $500+ a shot.
> 
> I am having my entire HVAC units replaced on Thursday - $5,400 estimated. My furnace is 38 years old, and my outdoor A/C unit is 19 years old, and leaking Freon like a sieve.
> 
> ...


Dang! Yeah, we've had the ac fan, motor and a couple other things blow in the past month or two - it finally just gave up.

The hot water tank went out about a couple weeks ago as well.

And we just had our roof finished a week ago.

Very long summer, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Dang! Yeah, we've had the ac fan, motor and a couple other things blow in the past month or two - it finally just gave up.
> 
> The hot water tank went out about a couple weeks ago as well.
> 
> ...


My replacement was supposed to have been Tuesday (yesterday), moved to Thursday (tomorrow), and now next Tuesday since the company that makes the outside box of the indoor furnace has to make the cabinet according to the A/C guy's measurements - they are behind due to a large order from a business full of A/Cs needed.

They are pushing to get ahead of the 2020 phase-out of the R22. Obviously, we won't have to deal with it anymore, but everybody else will.

He came in and put some Freon in, I think for free, knowing that I would have to wait.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> My replacement was supposed to have been Tuesday (yesterday), moved to Thursday (tomorrow), and now next Tuesday since the company that makes the outside box of the indoor furnace has to make the cabinet according to the A/C guy's measurements - they are behind due to a large order from a business full of A/Cs needed.
> 
> They are pushing to get ahead of the 2020 phase-out of the R22. Obviously, we won't have to deal with it anymore, but everybody else will.
> 
> He came in and put some Freon in, I think for free, knowing that I would have to wait.


Cool. I hope they get it fixed quickly and you'll have no more problems.

Ours should be done tonight.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Useless :blank


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sad.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

drained


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hopeful


----------



## Sergio Santos (Sep 12, 2016)

Isolated


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

hungry


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Dead

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 812161 (Oct 8, 2016)

Irrelevant


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

darbafloyed


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Hopeful.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hopeful :smile2:


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Distant


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Dull


----------



## 812161 (Oct 8, 2016)

Noobish


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Pathetic


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Uncertain


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Fungry. Hungry but having too much fun to go eat.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

Nervous.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Pathetic


 :hug

Chin up.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

ANX1 said:


> :hug
> 
> Chin up.


Thank you


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Thank you


You're welcome. :hug


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anxious (like a small tremor)...I hate this feeling.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Knackered!!!.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

really? just one word?

suffocated...no...
empty...no...
overwhelmed...no...um...
um...dying. maybe dying.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Inspired 0


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Worried.

It's been over a week now since my ex and I and my oldest daughter all met up to talk about a plan of action for her (my daughter). I followed up yesterday to ask my ex if she had found an in-network provider yet, to find and make an appointment with a psychiatrist and therapist for my daughter (who has had suicidal thoughts recently). She responded with nothing but hostility, and her answer was "no". So. You've had an entire week to search the internet for an in-network provider (you already have insurance)...but you still haven't done it, and you have no explanation as to why. Why is this that difficult? You can search for a provider online. How is this that hard? Do you not want our daughter to get help? Are you really, seriously that incompetent, that unqualified to be a mother? Seriously?


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

sad


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Refreshed


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Lucky you.

*Invaded*

New noisy neighbors stopped me from crashing to sleep while I felt sick... I can't go out, I'm all alone.. and now I can't even be safe in my small apartment... I tried to get help but to no avail... I have murder fantasies but I'd be too tired anyway.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Empowered.


(updated from a few hours ago, after talking to my oldest daughter).


I really believe we can choose whether or not we're victims, or whether we're survivors. That attitude, I think, determines everything about the course of your entire life. Are you a victim of everything, or are you going to be a survivor? Are you going to blame everyone for everything, are you going to spend the rest of your life being resentful, and hateful towards everyone you perceive / make into your own enemy, or are you going to empower yourself to do what you can to move on. It's a very, very important decision, in my opinion, it's a very important distinction to make, in how you chose to perceive things, and how you choose to live your life. I really feel for people who make the wrong choice because I think they're left surrounded by their own resentments, their own hate for....everyone, and everything.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

KnackeredII


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Annoyed.

Seriously, ***** the DMV.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

KnackeredIII (and very sore).

I have a day off tomorrow, so, Yay!.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Unwell.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Ffs and lmao (sorry that was more than one word I guess)..


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Worthless


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

stupefied


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Uncomfortable.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Mixed


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Confused.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Ugh


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Hesitant.


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

Bored


----------



## 812161 (Oct 8, 2016)

Irrelevant


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Hmmmmm!.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Tired


----------



## someone11 (Aug 22, 2013)

Lonely


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Feist! :grin2:


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Insecure


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

impatient


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Neutral...


----------



## Scattered24 (Jul 11, 2016)

Unstoppable! 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Unsure


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Hungry


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Giddy.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Grateful


----------



## rosalieahb (Nov 1, 2016)

Tired


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hurting.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

frustrated


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Hangry


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

*stressed*


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lost


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Amused.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Lonely.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tired


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Hopeless


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wired and tired


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

overextended


----------



## Budderball (Oct 29, 2016)

regretful


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Dizzy.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lost


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

present :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Bland


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lonely.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Blessed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The opposite of constipated


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

meh


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

antsy


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Spacey


----------



## 812161 (Oct 8, 2016)

Desperate


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Uninspired


----------



## DomR94 (Nov 8, 2016)

Lonely


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Regretful


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Distant.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Musical.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Insignificant.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

foggy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

spotty


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Derp!


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Useless.


----------



## Equine24 (Nov 13, 2016)

Unworthy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dragging


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

nostalgic


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Hopeless
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

blah


----------



## Wolfology (Nov 14, 2016)

Lonely.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Worried


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Sore.


----------



## d0rado (Aug 27, 2015)

Peachy


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

foolish


----------



## michaelsadboy (Nov 10, 2016)

Melancholy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Tired.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Bored


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Groggy


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Pensive.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Respiratory.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ambivalent


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lost


----------



## 812161 (Oct 8, 2016)

Irrelevant


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Unwanted.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

purposive


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Happy.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

apathetic


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lonely


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Antisepticalcoholmouthwash


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

stuck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

apprehensive


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Sad


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Bewildered


----------



## MellyWelly (Nov 18, 2016)

Overwhelmed


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Calm


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Tired

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Koyaanisqatsi


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Frustrated


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Awesomesauce.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Loser.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Lonely


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

bitter


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Sad


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

astray


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Weird


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Optimistic


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Whaaatttt


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Terrible


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Bleak.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

kinda like this dog.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

....blah


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Worn out 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riff Raff (Nov 25, 2016)

relaxed


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Worried.


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

embarrassed...


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dumb!


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Sick


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Irritated


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

villainized


----------



## quiet88 (Jan 14, 2016)

Coooooold


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Upset!

Wouldn't you be after seeing this at the bottom of a SAS page?!


----------



## silentstruggle (Jul 16, 2014)

ill


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Crazy


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Depressed


----------



## Almost15needhelp (Dec 13, 2016)

Lonely
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Amused


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Excited-happy-relieved-pumpedup-content

(I cheated, but yeah, I made it one word).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dry


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Insignificant


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Tired


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

passive


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Depressed


----------



## afeerah (Dec 10, 2016)

Disappointed.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Depressed


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

crappy


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Awesome.


----------



## liverose (Oct 3, 2014)

confuzzled


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Unsure


----------



## obviouslyjulia (Nov 28, 2016)

Depressed 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Blah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

stuck


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

excited


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

despondent


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

Alone


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Restless.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sad

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

forlorn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Pathetic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

longing


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Annoyed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Moody.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

morose


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Moronic


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Moody.





CopadoMexicano said:


> morose





noydb said:


> Moronic


These moods were brought to you by the letter M. :lol

Hope you guys feel better soon though. :squeeze


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

SamanthaStrange said:


> These moods were brought to you by the letter M. :lol
> 
> Hope you guys feel better soon though. :squeeze


:lol :hug


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> These moods were brought to you by the letter M. :lol
> 
> Hope you guys feel better soon though. :squeeze





CopadoMexicano said:


> :lol :hug


:lol Thanks and same to you both :squeeze


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Marginal


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

(in honor of @SamanthaStrange)

Mandibled = pinched between life's upper and lower crushing organ.

Hmm. That's pretty depressing. :blank

I'm ammending it to Mercurial


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Ok @SamanthaStrange, this one's based on your "M" observation.

*maudlin*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> Marginal





kesker said:


> (in honor of @*SamanthaStrange* )
> 
> Mandibled = pinched between life's upper and lower crushing organ.
> 
> ...





SofaKing said:


> Ok @*SamanthaStrange* , this one's based on your "M" observation.
> 
> *maudlin*


:squeeze

Okay, what letter should we use next? :b


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Mad


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

happy


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Lonely


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Amused.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Humored


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

malaise


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Tired


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Restless


----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)

hollow


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

depleted


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

apathy


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

energetic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Tense.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Alright


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Miserable


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

tipfukintop


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Avoidant.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Lost


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Rejected


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Jabroni.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Resented


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

relaxed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

glum


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

sky


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Annoyed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lethargic


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

isolated


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Alone


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

empty


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Unsettled


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

fustrated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

Tired


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Alright


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

restless


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fine


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

spent


----------



## Leonardo Mattei (Feb 12, 2017)

Insignificant


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Pissed


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Meh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rested


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Meh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W/e


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Animated


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Serene


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

decent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Good


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Accomplished


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Relaxed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Revved


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Sex.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Annoyed


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Okay.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Revved


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Wistful


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## Jessielynn1106 (Feb 13, 2017)

Robotic


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Fine.


----------



## Alexander0 (Aug 29, 2014)

Broken


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

dissipated


----------



## Jordis The Swordmaiden (Feb 7, 2017)

Hurt.


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Hungry


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Blacklisted


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## jengem (Feb 6, 2017)

Tired


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Better.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W/E


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

****


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

Placid.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Alone


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Impatient


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Anxious


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Love


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sick


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sapped


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

****
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rumbly


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

dismembered


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

dejected


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Gnarly....he, he


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Okay

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Pointless


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Randy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Impatient


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

uneasy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

_Exhausted._


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Bored


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Hopeful


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

cromulent


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

****
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pre-anxious


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Queasy


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Disappointed 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

good


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

idiotic


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lazy


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Impatient


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Better?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tired :yawn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Amused


----------



## I Beethoven (Mar 11, 2017)

Lonely


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Exhausted - time change


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ill


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Ok


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aight


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

tense


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

drowsy


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bored
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

pissed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Board


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

lousy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Awesome (but a little bit anxious)

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

defeated


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Frustrated


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

non-good


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

hopeless


----------



## SASer213504 (Feb 28, 2016)

Down

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Annoyed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Overwhelmed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Down 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

terrible


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Alright


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

****
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

unpleasant


----------



## SASer213504 (Feb 28, 2016)

Sleepy


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Scared


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

lonely
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

tickled


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Empowered

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

gloomy


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

uneasy


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

s.hitty


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Lonely af

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alert


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

okay


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

Secluded


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mediocre


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Annoyed


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Confused

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

frustrated


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

discouraged


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

badbadnotgood


----------



## Valerie894 (Mar 12, 2017)

frustrated


----------



## Gargoyles (Mar 9, 2017)

Pleasant


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

peaceful (and excited)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

miserable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jengem (Feb 6, 2017)

sleepy


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

stable


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Disappointing


----------



## SuperMetroid (Nov 17, 2016)

Hungover.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Marginalized


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

desolate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tired


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Alright


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"Anticipatory Anxiety" - there should be a single word for it :afr


----------



## criesofsilence (Jan 1, 2017)

Melancholic


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Off


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bored.

Lonely.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Tired


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Relaxed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

distressed


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Despondent 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wiped


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Confounded


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

floating


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blah


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Sick.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Trapped


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Doomed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bloated


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Irrelevant 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

relaxed


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hungry


----------



## girafa (Apr 9, 2017)

Apathetic


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Desperate 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

physically- crappy

everything else-hopeful and happy


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

terrified


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Melodic. Someone come sing songs with me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W/E


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Spent

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Recharging......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleepee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Exhausted


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Disappointed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

anxious


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

jealous (again. ****!)


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Conflicted


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Useless


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## mj123 (Apr 10, 2017)

benzo'd


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

satisfactory


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

sleepy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

drowsy


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Exhausted physically, mentally, and emotionally. Only cuddles can cure and I'm SOL.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

dead


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Sh*tty


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Doubtful


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

insignificant


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Crying.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Annoyed


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Exhausted 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Garbage


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Depressed.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

forgotten


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

edgy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sore


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tired


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

depressed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Undesirable.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blah


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Tired


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

sweltering


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Inadequate


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Dispirited.


----------



## Vein (Mar 14, 2015)

Incapable


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Nervous


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Alright.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wired


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Awful


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Fine


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Spent


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Despondent.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sleepy


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Weary


----------



## aravin (May 4, 2017)

lonely


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

downcast


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess (Apr 27, 2017)

Tired


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Great


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Depressed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

gloomy


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Unhappy


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Tired


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Burpy


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

sad


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

freezing


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Hollow.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Desperate


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Inadequate


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

kindofsadyesthisisoneword


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Insecure.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Insecure.


Ditto...big time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Hopeful... i will get through this


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Duh!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lost


----------



## Methusa (May 10, 2017)

Hopeful


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unwinding


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Frustrated


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Unsure (LOL most pointless sum up right there) :b


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Jeff?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Motivated


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Disconsolate.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tired


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Optimistic


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Sick


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lonely.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

crappy (physically)


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Loser


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Stressed


----------



## dragonfruit (Dec 11, 2015)

Excited


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


:eek
That bad?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> :eek
> That bad?


This has been an awful month. I mean, some good has come of it (there is something about bottoming out that has prompted some changes), but man, it's a rough go of it.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Depressed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Board


----------



## berry123456 (May 21, 2017)

hopeless


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> This has been an awful month. I mean, some good has come of it (there is something about bottoming out that has prompted some changes), but man, it's a rough go of it.


Well, I am glad this month didn't start with F.
This past week was a test myself. I got through it, but I am exhausted.
I hope things get better for you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

dead


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blah


----------



## 1ShyKid (May 16, 2017)

Pensive


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Content


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Grateful


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Content


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

feverish, I think


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Worried


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tired


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Unloved


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Awakened


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

farfegnugen said:


> feverish, I think


One word only!
:twak


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Restless.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Crushed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Sexy!


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Pre-dissapointed lol.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Angry


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Tired

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Meh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Bored


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Melancholic.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Tired


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Turd


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Annoyed af


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Hopeless


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Motivated


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Hungry


----------



## Melancholicmushrooms (Jun 9, 2017)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Melancholic.


Heh. (Points to username) that's basically how I feel everyday. Melancholic. A pensive sadness with no known source.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Annoyed


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Happy 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Worthless.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hopeless.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Hot (which I think calls for an ice cream, whatever time it is...)


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Exhausted


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Melancholic.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Cooked, bro.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Hot (I think I'm getting the feeling of Deja Vu...)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Neutral


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sore.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Overwhelmed.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Meh.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Heartbroken 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> Heartbroken


Aww! What's the matter?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Aww! What's the matter?


Lost someone I had my heart set on being with. A common tale around these parts.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Tipsy.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

angry


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Overwhelmed.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Hot!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lit.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Nervous.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Negative


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

So tired 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Blue.


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Expectancy


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Awkward. I'm at a street happy hour and all the young people know the songs I don't! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Annoyed


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Peaceful.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Melancholic.

Again.  :rain


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Bored, of everything.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Fat


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Brooding


----------



## SASer213504 (Feb 28, 2016)

Guilt

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Numb


----------



## Ramintafromlt (Jun 19, 2015)

Forgot


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Confused


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Precarious


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

stupid


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Lonely, even though it is the weekend and my mother is home.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Annoyed.


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

Death


----------



## zanemwarwick (Jun 18, 2017)

Insignificant


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

drained... running in humid weather
fried ... feeling a bit burnt out of late


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Forgotten


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Tipsy.
@Crisigv

:hug :squeeze


----------



## zanemwarwick (Jun 18, 2017)

Cold

(In more than one sense)


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

stuck


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Deficient


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Monster


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Moody


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Motivated.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Miserable.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Blah!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dull


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Lonely


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Funky.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Sleepy, dopey, and doc even.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Hmmmm!. <- Though it's more of an expression, rather than a proper word. But meh!, who's judging ?.


----------



## SRHkid (Jul 5, 2017)

Nervous


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Inebriated.


----------



## nietzschemami (Jul 5, 2017)

Excited


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Alone.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Ignored...it's like I'm blackballed or maybe I'm getting trashed on another SAS Skype group so that people ignore me?

Oh well. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Tired 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Lonely


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Ruined


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Ruined


:squeeze :hug :kiss


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Gloomy.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Lonely.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Gloomy.


:squeeze :hug :kiss


----------



## DustyShinigami (Jun 18, 2017)

Unhappy


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Uneasy 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Pointless


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hopeless



Crisigv said:


> Pointless


:squeeze :hug :kiss


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Hopeless


^This.


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

Useless


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Angry.














At myself.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Depressed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Reluctant.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Foreboding.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Violated.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Stubborn


----------



## Niraa (Jul 10, 2017)

sad


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Worried.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Worthless


----------



## Noiseyrock (Jan 23, 2016)

OKish


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Busy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Miserable


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Restless.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Nervous


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Lifeless 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Nervous


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Moody.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Lonely


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Motivated.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

okay


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Invisible


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Unwanted


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hopeful


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bored.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Lonely


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Miserable


----------



## Potatomaster (Jun 18, 2017)

Tired


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

TryingMara said:


> Miserable


Same...#hugs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sad.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Numb. But trying to hang in there.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Sad.


You poor thing!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

SofaKing said:


> Same...#hugs
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


:squeeze I hope things pick up for you


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

TryingMara said:


> :squeeze I hope things pick up for you


Thanks! It's a bit fuzzy on how that'll happen, but will hope for us both.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Unwanted


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Meh


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Numb.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Afraid.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Alone


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Lonely


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Chill.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Trapped.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Desperate


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

dispensable


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ruminating.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bord


----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sad.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Tired.


----------



## CollegeGal (Jul 27, 2017)

dreadful


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Cursed


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

doomed


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

thirsty


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

annoyed


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Tired.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Depressed.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Worthless :cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Anhedonic.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Listless.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> Listless.


Youknowyoucansayalotmoreifyouchooseamuchlongerword


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ok


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Ominous Indeed said:


> Youknowyoucansayalotmoreifyouchooseamuchlongerword


Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Pathetic


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sluggish.


----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

exhausted


----------



## Potatomaster (Jun 18, 2017)

Fatigued


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ashamed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Drained.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Tired.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Violated


----------



## NephthysDrakul (Sep 6, 2016)

Ugly.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Uncomfortable


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Board


----------



## lollies (Aug 4, 2017)

Anxious


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Unsprung


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Forgotten


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Insignificant.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Broken.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopeless.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W/e


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

exhausted


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Embarrassed, lol!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sad.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sleepy.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

betrayed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Worried


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

How long is forever said:


> Stop deleting my accounts and just explain to me why I was banned. That's all I've been asking, I've been asking across 11 accounts now, why won't you just tell me? Even long term users like @*Persephone The Dread* know you're not telling me. Why did @*Helena_SAS* post that they had no idea what was going on? Stop banning and just discuss this.


Okay, I will.

Oh wait, I am not a ****ing mod, and neither is Persephone.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Okay, I will.
> 
> Oh wait, I am not a ****ing mod, and neither is Persephone.


Between you having the power to delete troll posts, and me having the power to get people banned if I dislike them, we can take over the world! Well. This site.

How I'm feeling right now summed up in one word: Amused. :laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Down.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Drowsy. (Just one... more... episode :b)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Elated.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Board


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Restless.


----------



## taspay (Jul 26, 2017)

Motivated.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Unwanted


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Unwanted


:squeeze


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Paralyzed.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :squeeze


Thanks 

Sometimes feel like it's no matter how much effort you may put in with people, they just don't seem to care


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sometimes feel like it's no matter how much effort you may put in with people, they just don't seem to care


Yeah, I know the feeling, hence my user title.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Relaxed.


----------



## TwerkinForTalos (Jan 2, 2017)

Isolated.


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Empty


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Relieved


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Board


----------



## Mrs Robot (Mar 16, 2016)

annoyed.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Unnerved.


----------



## Oceanid Anchoress (Aug 17, 2017)

Blank.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Drained.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Annoyed.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

Lonely


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Tired.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

tired


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Hungry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## awake_and_alone (Mar 1, 2012)

Unprepared.


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Hopeless


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Curious


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lonely.


----------



## Anxionaut (Aug 4, 2017)

Disconnected


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Tired.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Groggy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W/e


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Hungry


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tired


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hungry.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Horrible


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Down

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sad.


----------



## Tomboy27 (Aug 27, 2017)

Empty


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Mellow.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Content


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

pathetic/useless


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

melancholic


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

lonely


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Relentless


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unmotivated


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Peachy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Miserable.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Mellow.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Decent


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Miserable.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Board


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hopeful


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Motivated


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Confused


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hungry.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Annoyed


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Exhausted


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tired


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Grumpy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Annoyed


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)

Irritated.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sad.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Sleepy


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Done


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tired


----------



## u0700 (Aug 18, 2017)

Drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Disposable


----------



## gosunoob (Sep 3, 2017)

Helpless


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Peckish.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tired


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Hungry


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Manipulated.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lost


----------



## trapped (Sep 4, 2017)

anxious


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Unsympathetic


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Worthless.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

tired


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

suicidal


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Frustrated


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Unhappy.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hungry.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sleepy.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Crappy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

tired


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Hopeless


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Grumpy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Bored.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suspicious.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Suspicious


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Annoyed.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Frustrated


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sad.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Board


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Terrified.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Tired.


----------



## denouement (Sep 12, 2017)

exhausted


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Anxious.


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Curious.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lonely


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Annoyed


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Gross


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Board


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Despair.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Moody.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*In a word:*

Stressed. :fall


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Ugh.


----------



## Cett (Apr 30, 2017)

desperate


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sad.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sleepy.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Disaster


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

Tipsy.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sick


----------



## Baysal (Aug 29, 2017)

your signature made me laugh  that's soo truuee


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Hurt


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ruminating.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sleepy.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Grum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bad


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Neutral.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Headache


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Hungry


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Weird


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Boretired


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

badbadnotgood


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Board af


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Amused.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Jaded.


----------



## Tuckersmomma16 (Sep 19, 2017)

Overwhelmed


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Hated


----------



## Mimi333 (Sep 20, 2017)

Broken down


----------



## Samual Reijin (Sep 20, 2017)

Mad so Mad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lame


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

irrevocable


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Drained.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Anxious


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Scared


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Inconsequential


----------



## crimsonpetal (Sep 14, 2017)

curious


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Dysfunctional.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

crimsonpetal said:


> curious


That's a good feeling.


----------



## crimsonpetal (Sep 14, 2017)

Karsten said:


> That's a good feeling.


it is, isn't it?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Restless.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watevs


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Elevated.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Lost.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lonely.


----------



## AslanMypetLion (Jun 19, 2017)

Majestic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Bitter


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crap


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Depressed


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Tired.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Uncomfortable.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Tired.


^This


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Frozen (with fear)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watevs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ded


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Awkward.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lonely


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Random


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Anxious.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Conflicted.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Frustrated


----------



## RavenChan (Sep 26, 2017)

Hungry


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sleepy.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Forgotten


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Conflicted.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Down.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Down: (


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Emotional.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Ouch


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Crap


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Abandoned


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Chilly


----------



## Blue Eyed Lucy (Oct 2, 2017)

Empty.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

null


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

scared


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Alone


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Content.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whatever


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Undesirable


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Hungry.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

A little bit bored.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boarrd


----------



## Blue Eyed Lucy (Oct 2, 2017)

Nihilistic


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

when someone starts throwing insults your way, that's how you know you've won the argument, because they have nothing left to say...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Alright


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Idk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Alone


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lonely.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Lonely.


:squeeze










Mr. Penguin says "Heyyy!"

:lol

Sorry, being weird again XD


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> :squeeze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again? When did you ever stop being weird? 

Thanks. :squeeze


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Again? When did you ever stop being weird?
> 
> Thanks. :squeeze


It happened that time when I got transported to Wonderland, I didn't know what was happening and I was scared :lol

No worries . Also being lonely always comes around worse at night, that's how I feel anyway.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> It happened that time when I got transported to Wonderland, I didn't know what was happening and I was scared :lol
> 
> No worries . *Also being lonely always comes around worse at night, that's how I feel anyway.*


Yeah, I agree.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Frustrated


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Congested


----------



## snarygyder (Oct 6, 2017)

Lost


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Meh


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Alone


:hug :squeeze



SamanthaStrange said:


> Lonely.


:hug :squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :hug :squeeze


Thanks.

I'm still not getting quote notifications from you... :con


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Drained.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Drained.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sigh


----------



## Liviboo (Oct 9, 2017)

Exhausted


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crust


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

****


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Board af


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

numb... emotionally numb


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Still board..


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Restless.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Slothy


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

grounded (the punishment type)


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Ignored


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W/e


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Hollow.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tired


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Lost.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lonely.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

overtaxed


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Inconsequential


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

subdued


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

reprimanded


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

sad


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bah


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Mad>: (


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dyin


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crumb


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Depressed.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Embittered


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naiinip


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Meh.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Longing


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yearning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Board


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Depressed.


----------



## Miles28 (Oct 24, 2017)

Decent.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Lonely


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Directionless


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored af


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lonely.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Annoyed


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Frustrated


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Hungry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Anxious.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Headache


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Board


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Misunderstood


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Rush


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Alienated.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Lonely.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W/e


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Idiotic


----------



## BlueRobot (Oct 21, 2017)

Tired


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Wretched.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Sola


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rusted


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

hiraeth


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

eh


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

forgotten


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Void


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Depressed, my favourite


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

phlegmy


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Abandoned


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

awful


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Tired.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Upset


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

lonely


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Tired.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lonely


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blah


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Right


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hungry.



f1ora said:


> lonely





















Crisigv said:


> Lonely


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Dirt


----------



## Maxcelene (Nov 3, 2017)

Drained.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Done


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watevs


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

picky


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Uncomfortable.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Blank.


----------



## InaAya (Oct 17, 2017)

Stressed


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Pointless


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

Pulchritudinous


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Unhigh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Alone.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lost


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Puffed


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Overwhelmed, Anxiety would be another great choice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Board


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Dizzy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lazy


----------



## Goto (Nov 10, 2017)

Good


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pain.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

tired


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Lonely


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unmotivated


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Trapped


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lazy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Content.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lazee


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Down


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Chill.



Crisigv said:


> Down


:hug :sqeeze


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Finished


----------



## Depressed Darko (Nov 15, 2017)

Right now, pointless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blaaaah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Alright


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Empty.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Meh.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Contemplative.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Alright


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lonely.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Lonely.


:squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> :squeeze


Thanks.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

bummed


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

doubtful


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Peaceful (momentarily)


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Depressed


----------



## NovaBubble (Oct 30, 2017)

Ravenous


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Headache.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Horny


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

....Braaaaaaaaaaiiiiinnnns....


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tired


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Emotional


----------



## Njordskalla (Nov 23, 2017)

Tired given the hour and slightly vexatious.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Thud


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Heartbroken


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleepee


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Down.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Board


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lazy


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

Bored.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tired


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Angry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lazy


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Confused


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Procrastinating


----------



## Jumpin Jack Flash (Nov 28, 2017)

drained


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Aight


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

okay


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

cramps


----------



## jiminnie (Nov 30, 2017)

dead


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ded


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Hurt


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bored.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Bored


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lonely.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Fortunate


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Worried


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Aight


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

In-battle.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

numb


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

helpless
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Apathetic.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Pleased


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Meh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Board


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ambivalent


----------



## bellshah (Dec 9, 2017)

Panick-y


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fogg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Board


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Gassy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nostalgic.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W/e


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mysterious


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Finished


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Low-spirited, worried stiff, disfigured.


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Isolated.


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Energized.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Lost


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

SofaKing said:


> Lost


:hug


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Content.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Alright


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Forsaken


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Worthless


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lazy


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tired


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cursed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Aight


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Forgotten.


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

Useless


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Down


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Tired.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bad


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Sleepy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Borred


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Depressed.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Worthless.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Elvis


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cold


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

BlaNk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Peaceful


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Better


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Speechless


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Paralyzed.


----------



## Bonbone (Dec 13, 2017)

Bittersweet.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Bored.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Souped


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

uncertain


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Meow.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Tired


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Whatever.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W/e


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Preach


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

fustrated


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cold.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Worthless


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

Exhausted


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Content.


----------



## anxietyconquerer (Dec 11, 2017)

Grateful


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Drained.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Board


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Finished


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Cynicallyamused.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Restless.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bland


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fine


----------



## Mrs Robot (Mar 16, 2016)

Unwanted


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Naked


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Meh


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Melancholic.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

despondent


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Neutral


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Conflicted.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

incorrigible


----------



## MagnoliaForest (Dec 29, 2017)

Hibernate


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Doomed.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Terrible


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Craptastic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W/e


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

apathy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lost


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crust


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

indifferent


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bord


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Insomniatic


----------



## Wenz (Oct 12, 2017)

coooldd!


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Lonely


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Neutral


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

lousy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Anxious.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

bloated


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Forgotten


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Tired


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blank


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

miserable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Mreh


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Finished


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

claustrophobic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pain.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Lighter


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

fine


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lonely


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bored.


----------



## usrnm (Aug 14, 2017)

*****ed up


----------



## GlasgowGuy (Jan 7, 2018)

Hopeful!


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

glum


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

floccinaucinihilipilificacious


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Emotional


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bord


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sleepy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

uninspired


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Cold


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

lackluster


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

heart-healthy


----------



## SASer213504 (Feb 28, 2016)

sleepy


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

Defeated


----------



## BooksArtHistory61 (Jan 10, 2018)

Depressed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

hopeless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Anxious.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banal


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Torpor


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Depressed


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Desperate


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

uneasy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lazy


----------



## Profound (Jun 28, 2015)

sleepy


----------



## Profound (Jun 28, 2015)

bored


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

lousy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Emotionally-confused.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Irritated


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

anxious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Crazy.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Pew pew!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Odd


----------



## AntisocialLoner (Oct 19, 2016)

Snozzberry.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

meh


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

lackluster


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watevs


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Disappointed


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

*sigh*


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Glum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Dying.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Non-existent


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Broken


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

fustrated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

dejected


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Vigorous

Better take advantage of it while it lasts.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Lohikaarme said:


> Vigorous












My word is, small.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Unwanted.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Defeated


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Terrible


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Death


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

bit unglued and peculiar atm
also, like I could set a record climbing a mountain or end up in a big heap at the bottom


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sleepy.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Isolated.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Headache

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Depressed


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Trapped


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Trash


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

poop


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

unhappy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blah


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Drained


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Unstable.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Energized


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Decent


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

sad


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Removed


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Alone.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Tired.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

tired/sleepy- need to wake up and get the gym


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

dreary


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bored


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cursed.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Smashed.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Alone. (And apparently it's starts hurting my chest?? :con )


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bord


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

restless


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Pain


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

tense


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

nervous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

miserable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Queasy.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Meh


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tired


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bord


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cramps.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Miserable


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Burp


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bad


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Confused.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dry


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Disappointed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

dismal


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Garbage


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

uneasy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blah


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Undervalued


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

Tense


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Depressed.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Wanting


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Apathetic


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Annoyed.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sore


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Okay.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Lonesome


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Tired


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

drained and dullish


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Shivering


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lonely.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Worthless


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

excited!


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

poop


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unhealthy


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Finished


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sad.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Calm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bord af


----------



## DaemonK (Feb 20, 2018)

Blank


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Craap


----------



## PinkDaisy (Feb 9, 2018)

Tired


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

sleepy


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

:’)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Queasy... again.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> Queasy... again.


Try drinking a little soda or sparkling water?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

solutionx said:


> Try drinking a little soda or sparkling water?


It passed... thanks


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> It passed... thanks


That's good.  I drink homemade sugar/caffeine free soda all day to make sure I don't get an upset stomach from taking kratom. It works really well.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Alone


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sleepy


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Morning


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Restless.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Suicidal


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

lonely.....


----------



## Shadaw (May 14, 2017)

Lost


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Buzzed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waspy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Annoyed.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Jewish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

jittery


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Underblown


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hungry


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

depressed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Oversensitive.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Intrigued


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

pessimistic


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bored.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Lonely.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bord


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

fly


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Okay


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Confused.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Despondent.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

demoralized


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Headache.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Fantastic. 

I am so happy..


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Anxious.


----------



## Deviantmoon (Jan 27, 2018)

Drained


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Exhausted


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Empty


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Alien


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Dumbfounded


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

****


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

Neutral


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Trapped.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Decent


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Isolated


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Unlucky


----------



## SocialVegan (Mar 12, 2018)

Optimistic


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Win


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Bad

Weird pain in the back of my head going on..


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Accepted


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Failure


----------



## Awale (Mar 13, 2018)

Drained


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bloat


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cold.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Chicken nugget


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

boggled

elsewhere, even


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Borgish


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Dumb


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Antsy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Doomed.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

suicidal


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Despondent.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Doomed.


 :hug



Crisigv said:


> suicidal


 :hug :squeeze :rub

Stay strong.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bord


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

****


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

sad


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Numb.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Uncomfortable.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Tired


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Angry.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lonely


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Shiite


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Regretful.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Slightly hopeful, I guess


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lazy af


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

old


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Stupid


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

sad
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Stressed.


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

awful


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bad


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hungry.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Discouraged


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

angry


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Giddy


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

sad


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Detached


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Alright


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Spicy


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

3stacks said:


> Spicy












:lol


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> :lol


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lonely.


----------



## Jewboy (Apr 1, 2018)

Tov


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

frustrated


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

intimidated


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sleepy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bored.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sugared


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Lonely.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Weenie


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

lifeless


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

In pain


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

dammit


----------



## donthugme (Apr 4, 2018)

weltschmerz


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Empty.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

sad


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Weird


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Alone


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Thirsty.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suspicious.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

several layers of soreness


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dunno


----------



## Cottonflower2 (Jan 25, 2018)

Hopeless


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

dopey


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Anxious.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

worried


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Tipsy.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Lonely.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Defeated.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

huh?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Meh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cold.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

grouchy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Annoyd


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Anxious


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

down


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cold


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sad.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bad


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

gloomy



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Jimmies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Irritated

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

numb


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Expired


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ruminating.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Tired.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bord


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Indifferent.


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

Outworn


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Shopworn


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Numb.


----------



## cavecanem (Feb 19, 2018)

tired


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sleepy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pain.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

@funnynihilist


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

-


----------



## AlisaSnow (May 3, 2018)

hungry


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Amon said:


> @funnynihilist


The ultimate loaf!!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bored


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bord


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Bored


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Expressionless


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Tired


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Lost


----------



## Incxgnito (Apr 15, 2018)

Dead.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

horrendous


----------



## Random person (May 5, 2018)

Indecisive


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eh


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Restless


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

worthless


----------



## ashcole (May 8, 2018)

numb


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Frustrated.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Where's everyone at? I can't do this alone I'm only one person. (One cutie)


----------



## dh9407 (May 7, 2018)

expendable


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W/E


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Farty


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

restless


----------



## Kionabee (Nov 28, 2017)

Bored


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

headache


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Sleepy


----------



## ThermobaricTank (Aug 4, 2017)

Thermonuclear!


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Numb


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Defeated


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

lackadaisical


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Gassy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Uncomfortable.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Confused


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

About what?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Gassy


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Unstable


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bord


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hot


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

dowdy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lackadaisical


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sad

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Kabuangon


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Depressed


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Unstable


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Despondent.



SofaKing said:


> Unstable


 :rub


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Despondent.
> 
> :rub


Sorry man...hang in there.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Ugh


----------



## soreos (May 29, 2018)

Worthless


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

jittery


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Ugh


Same


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cramps.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

No wonder you need that double bourbon.


cosmicKitten said:


> jittery


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

@SofaKing Heheh. Unfortunately all I have is a stinkin' Arizona Green Tea. Still yummy, but nowhere near as helpful as alcohol would be.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Empty


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Uneasy


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Broken


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Anhedonic.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Mindful.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bord


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Uncomfortable


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Alone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Foolish.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Miserable


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Nothing


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Mad


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Upset


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Longing


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lazier than normal


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Calm.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

aimless


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Uncertain


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Envious.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

exhausted


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Heartsick


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

drowsy


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Happy :grin2:


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Teeming


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

disgusting


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lonely


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Isolated.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Unsurprised


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Free!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sad


----------



## MusicDays8 (Apr 25, 2016)

Annoyed


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

better


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

done


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pathetic


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

weak


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Anxious.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Worthless


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

insomnic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Dead


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Nothing.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

_Hic_


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hungry.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Unlovable


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bored.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

and tired


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Lonely


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Numb.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Lost...please come to me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Irritable.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Invisible


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Avoided


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Expendable.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Expendable.


Yeah


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Meh


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

tuckered


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Suicidal


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Meh


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Conflicted


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

*Sigh*


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Tipsy


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

Happy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

apprehensive


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Full


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Afterthought


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Blah


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hated

ALL privs lost for this site. cannot edit post. no smilies, no sizes, no bold... 

no GO ADVANCED

nothing

nothing allowed. icon only. why this? horrible rendering of page for me. all was perfect. all lost. all in life. loss builds of to a pinnacle of some mountain


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Underappreciated


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suffering


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Worried


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hot



SamanthaStrange said:


> Suffering


:hug



discopotato said:


> Worried


:hug



Crisigv said:


> Underappreciated


:hug :squeeze


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Contemptible


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Numb


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Fat


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

Licentious


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Contemplative.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Overwhelmed


----------



## pixietrancelove (Jul 1, 2018)

Warm

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Tired.


----------



## myimponderabilia (Jul 8, 2018)

hopeful?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hot!


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

winner


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

headache


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Emotionless


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

trapped


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

uneasy


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Unsuccessful


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Unmotivated


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Determined


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Suchness said:


> Determined


Of course you got to say the opposite of me lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Numb


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

KotaBear96 said:


> Of course you got to say the opposite of me lol


The balance of nature.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Numb


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Ok


This is actually a positive direction from your usual. I'm glad.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

SofaKing said:


> This is actually a positive direction from your usual. I'm glad.





Crisigv said:


> Ok


Same. I'm glad that you're okay.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

SofaKing said:


> This is actually a positive direction from your usual. I'm glad.


Yeah, lol. Rare


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Outcast.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

CNikki said:


> Same. I'm glad that you're okay.


Thanks, I appreciate it. Probably because I'm watching shark shows though.


----------



## pennysparkle23 (Jun 2, 2017)

stressed


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Hopeful?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

JerryAndSports said:


> Hopeful?


Not bad. Get rid of the ?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Bored


----------



## silentstruggle (Jul 16, 2014)

powerless


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Outcast


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

"Lol" Is the word. I feel likea joke


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Numb


----------



## TinyFlutter (Jun 19, 2011)

Grateful


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Me too *cries* ♡♡♡♡♡ :squeeze


TinyFlutter said:


> Grateful


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Broken.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Okay.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sleepy


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Exhausted


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

lonely


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Resentful.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Spent.


----------



## Potato33 (Jul 25, 2018)

All correct


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lonely


:hug :squeeze


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Anxious


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Moody


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

sleepy


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

frustrated


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

Lost


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lonely


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Lonely


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> Lonely


Ill send you some androids.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Suchness said:


> Ill send you some androids.


:laugh:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Crazy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Numb


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Broken


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Better


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Rip


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Tired.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Moody


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hungry


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Reminiscent


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Discarded.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

:squeeze


twytarn said:


> Discarded.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Disappointed. Whether it is my fault or not it no longer matters...


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Headachey


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Ignored


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Sleepy


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Changing


----------



## Rick72 (Sep 16, 2016)

lonely


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Suicidal


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

discopotato said:


> Suicidal


I'm sorry, that feeling is going around.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Darkcloudy


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

SofaKing said:


> I'm sorry, that feeling is going around.


Thank you :squeeze


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

discopotato said:


> Suicidal


Stay strong, things will get better.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Suchness said:


> Stay strong, things will get better.


yes, hopefully. Thank you


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

uneasy


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Nervous


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

famished & wiped


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Lost


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Independent.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

confused


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Ignored


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Bitter.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

hopeless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

SickAndTired


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Dead


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Like I havnt had enough sleep. Once again ive woken up in the middle of the night after 4.5 hours and now I cant fall back asleep.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Tired


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Bored


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Worthless


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Meh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Annoyed.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sleepy


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Chill


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W/e


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Melancholic.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Terrified


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Beat


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Worried


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Stupid


----------



## Darkmaster006 (Jul 6, 2015)

Stagnant.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Exhausted


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Regretful


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Wrong


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Itchy (Dunno why, I just showered. Must be dry skin.)

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Stupid


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Gullible


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Discarded


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Wasted


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Restless


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Peachy


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Down


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Broken


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

okay


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Hopeful


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Bored


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Epic


----------



## Saeta (Jul 31, 2018)

Monday


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Good.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

broken


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

Unchanged


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Misunderstood.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dull


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

blah


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Lost


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Lonely


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Calm


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

high


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Anxious.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W/e


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

sleepy


----------



## Salix babylonica (Apr 23, 2018)

Wabbit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Worried


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nervous


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Scared.


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

scared


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Tired


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lonely.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

rotten


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Horny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

exhausted


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Angry


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Confused


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Confused


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

bootylicious


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

tired


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

pain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Numb


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

poop


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

depressed


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

worried


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ignored.


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

Detached


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

comatose


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Broken


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Gassy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Alone.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lost


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

sad


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm emotionally hurting right now and I feel like crying.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Emotionless


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eh


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

hopeless


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Alone


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hot


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Despondent


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

anticipation


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

drowsy


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Under-encumbered


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Destroyed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bored.


----------



## Peaceislove (Nov 3, 2015)

sad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bord


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Empty


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh K


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yearning


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sickish (have a sore throat)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

farfegnugen said:


> sickish (have a sore throat)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Excellent idea


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Empty


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Lost.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Depressed


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Agony


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Worthless


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

3stacks said:


> Worthless


You're not worthless. :squeeze
Don't think that way, you're a great guy.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Bored


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Curiouscautious


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Lonely.



Ekardy said:


> You're not worthless. :squeeze
> Don't think that way, you're a great guy.


She is right, you know.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

garbage


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sniffley


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sleepy


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Annoyed


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Nothing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Depressed.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

twytarn said:


> Depressed.


:squeeze ♡♡ I will have to find you some pickles to gaze disgustedly at


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't decide between Depressed and Sad.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Content, which is a nice change from what I have been feeling lately. I know it was only supposed to be one word, but rules are meant to be broken. >



twytarn said:


> Depressed.


 :hug



I_Exist said:


> I can't decide between Depressed and Sad.


 :rub


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

lonely


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Disheartened


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Uninteresting


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

unhealthy. Can't throw this cold and have too much to do to wait for it to go away


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Impatient


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Isolated.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Blue Dino said:


> Uninteresting


Never.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

twytarn said:


> Isolated.


:squeeze.....me too, oddly....or maybe not oddly?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Vacated.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Seal


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Transition.


----------



## dreamer97 (Jan 10, 2017)

Useless


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sad


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hope you lovely ladies feel better soon! 



twytarn said:


> Isolated.


:hug :squeeze



dreamer97 said:


> Useless


:hug :squeeze



Crisigv said:


> Sad


:hug :squeeze


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

despondent


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

****


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Pathetic


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

abandoned.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Ekardy said:


> abandoned.


 :hug


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yearning... for someone. 



Citrine79 said:


> despondent


 :hug











discopotato said:


> Pathetic


 :hug











Ekardy said:


> abandoned.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Yearning... for someone. <a


Same


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wimpy


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok


----------



## 968735 (Jul 19, 2018)

mellow


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sweaty


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Sweaty


Playing DDR again?  :lol :boogie

(I miss dancing on that lol, I felt so cool...lol I'm showcasing my dorkness (T_T))


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> Playing DDR again?  :lol :boogie
> 
> (I miss dancing on that lol, I felt so cool...lol I'm showcasing my dorkness (T_T))


No, it was just the heat. I have never played Dance Dance Revolution at all :lol


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Invisible.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blah


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Good


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Good


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Panicked.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Ekardy said:


> Panicked.


 :hug


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

Anxious.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lonely.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

:squeeze

drowsy


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

sad


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Underachieving.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## Jackthedog (Jul 29, 2018)

failure


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

meh


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Marshmallow


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Okay.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fine


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sore


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

foul like I want to kick a brick wall and hop around on one foot as the expletives flow


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

Overwhelmed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

farfegnugen said:


> foul like I want to kick a brick wall and hop around on one foot as the expletives flow


That's a little more than one word.  I hope you feel better soon though.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm chatty.  Thanks. You, too.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lousy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Uncomfortable.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Longing


----------



## Emmy 1 (Sep 30, 2018)

Sad


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Melancholic


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Worthless


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Empty


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

uncertain


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Emotional


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Anxious


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Anxious




:squeeze


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> :squeeze


Thanks darling.  :hug :squeeze


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

broken


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Hurt


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Saudade.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Confused.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Meaningless


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Peckish


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Meaningless


"hugs"


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Poopy


----------



## Bojack (Oct 7, 2018)

Useless


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Alone


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Unloved


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Sleepy.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Garbage


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Alone


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Worrisome.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

oozing


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Insane


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Annoyed.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Broken


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Stupid


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Horny


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> Broken


I hope everything is okay. :squeeze



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Stupid


You always come off as an intelligent person to me. :squeeze


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Loved


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sick


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Alone


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

hopeful


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

****ty


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cursed.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Lonely


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Stupid


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

OK.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Ekardy said:


> Stupid


 not true Brodie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

gloomy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Lonely


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Anxious.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

twytarn said:


> Anxious.


Join the club.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> Join the club.


I can't, I don't have a jacket.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Tortured.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

:grin2: Unstoppable!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

twytarn said:


> I can't, I don't have a jacket.


Borrow Jerry's.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Numb.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

Faded


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## IntrovertedCat (Oct 8, 2015)

Lost


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Pleased


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Hopeless


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

gray


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Miserable.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

twytarn said:


> Miserable.


Noooo twytart! :squeeze You can make Taylor swift jokes, I can handle it....*dies*  ♡


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Noooo twytart! :squeeze You can make Taylor swift jokes, I can handle it....*dies*  ♡


:lol :squeeze


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

worried


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sick


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Frazzled


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Numb


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

BreakingtheGirl said:


> edit


neutral or "meh"


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

lackluster


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Optimistic


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Cold


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Depressed

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Insatiable


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Insatiable


Yeah....totally.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Horrendous.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> Yeah....totally.


:rub


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Apathetic.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Jittery.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Fine


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Like death.... (ba dum tsss) ..avatars probably due a change 😲


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Alone.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Down.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

:squeeze

drained.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

devastated


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

tense


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

Existential


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Worthless
Lonely


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Full.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Okay.



discopotato said:


> devastated


 :hug :squeeze



Crisigv said:


> Worthless
> Lonely


 :hug :squeeze



harrison said:


> Full.


Eat a big dinner? :grin2:


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Eat a big dinner? :grin2:


Just had to try the massaman curry with chicken mate. (bit hot but not too bad overall)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

harrison said:


> Just had to try the massaman curry with chicken mate. (bit hot but not too bad overall)


I want some Indian food now. "licks lips" :grin2:


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I want some Indian food now. "licks lips" :grin2:


I'll save some for you mate.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

harrison said:


> I'll save some for you mate.


Heheh, thanks. :lol


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

lackluster


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Anxious


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Dumb


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Empty.
...
Lonely.
...
Yearning.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lonely


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hungry.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Numb.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Numb.




:hug


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Moody


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Moody




:hug


----------



## dfsafsaf (Nov 2, 2018)

feels like sh*t


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Soothed.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

relaxed


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Annoyed.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

tense


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Tired.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Headache.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Heartache


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Intimidated.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Irritable, and I don't know why.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

BleedingHearts said:


> sloth


The question is; are you a two-toed sloth or a three-toed sloth?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Crappy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Lonely


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sleepy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hungry


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

impossible


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lethargic.


----------



## nlhalloween (Nov 30, 2018)

Lonely.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

twytarn said:


> Lethargic.


This.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Puzzled

_This Tapatalk signature have been removed._


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Neo said:


> Pointless


Never :hug ♡


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

restless- I need to get some sleep


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nauseous


----------



## etomaria (Dec 12, 2018)

Whole.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

AlmostHuman


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Powerless.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Empty.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Tipsy



Crisigv said:


> Nauseous


 Aww! 

I hope you feel better. :hug :squeeze



twytarn said:


> Powerless.


Aww!  :hug :squeeze



discopotato said:


> Empty.


I am so sorry you feel this way.  :hug :squeeze


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I am so sorry you feel this way.  :hug :squeeze


Aw thank you :hug :squeeze


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Dead


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Broken


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Numb


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Happy


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bad


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Depressed.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Thinking.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

bored


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Miserable.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Melancholic.



discopotato said:


> Miserable.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

squished


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Sleepy.

_ Sent by Fun Spirit formally Black As Day using Tapatalk_


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Amused


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Strange


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Full


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Forgotten


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Alone


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

annoyed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Scared.


----------



## sadprson (Jun 4, 2018)

exhausted
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

alienated


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Relived.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Depressed


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Guilty


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

supercalifragilisticexpialid!... ugh nm

Tired


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

hurt


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Longing


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Confused


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Alone.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Alone.


:rub


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blah


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Insecure


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hungry... for a snack.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Drunk.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

ecstatic


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Indecisive.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Edgy.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Tipsy.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Hot


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Sleepy.

_Sent from Biggie Smalls' dream using Tapatalk_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Meh


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

crabby


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

lonely


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Lonely.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Stupid


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Depressed


----------



## Whatthe? (Jul 5, 2018)

relieved


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

somber


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Meh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

*****y.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

uneasy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Decent


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

indifferent


----------



## Kennysoul (Sep 10, 2018)

Cool


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

pathetic


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Hopeless


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Stuck


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Lost


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

downcast


----------



## marvely (Jun 23, 2014)

Tired


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

uninspired


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Snuffly


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Peaceful


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Pleased


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

gobsmacked


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sad


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Empty.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Empty.


Same.  :hug


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Empty.





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Same.  :hug


Same :group


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Anxiety


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Blah


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Anxiety


:hug:squeeze


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Incompetent:frown2:


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

curious


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Happy^ u ^

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Trapped.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Horny.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Trapped.


 :hug:squeeze


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

unmotivated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shiny


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

freezing


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Lonely


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Sleepy

_Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

twistix said:


> Lonely


Same. :hug


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

hopeless


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Irreverent


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Unwanted.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

eh


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Meh


----------



## Urban Recluse (Dec 19, 2018)

Hmm..


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Amused.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Sleepy. 
Good Night

_ Made in China using Tapatalk_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

lackluster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Meh


----------



## Bigkev1983 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hopeful


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cold.


----------



## Leo33 (Jan 20, 2019)

Focus


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Done.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

miserable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

despair


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

mediocre


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

lousy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Loved


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sad


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

panicked


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

melancholy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Happy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)

Sad.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

downcast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eu9919 (Dec 28, 2018)

Numb


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

frustrated


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

strange


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Intrigued


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

lonely.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

mediocre


----------



## Iwannabenormal (Jul 10, 2018)

Lonely


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Blah.


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Uneasy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

decent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Zombie


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Pointless


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

tense


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

frustrated


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

alone


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Tired.


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Disappointed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

lackluster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

Scared not frightened but scared, what will become of me?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

unmotivated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

okay


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Worthless


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

unwanted


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

frustrated


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

gloomy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

1) Numb

2) Unwanted


----------



## Al 42 (Jun 16, 2018)

Perplexed


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Disconnected :rain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Okay.



Crisigv said:


> Disconnected :rain


  :hug :squeeze


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Knackered.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

fustrated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

_Loner_anger

_ SPIRITO BAMBITO_


----------



## Number 5 (Feb 11, 2019)

Tired not enough sleep.Supposed to be up at 2 but woke at 1am.Off to work soon.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

anxious


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Good


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

jittery


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

okay


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Miserable... I need a drink.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lonely


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

mundane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

****


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Fragile


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Content


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Antisocial


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

bored


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

dismayed


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

trapped


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Lost


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

discouraged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Rising.

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Listless.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

apathetic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

Decent


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Anxious.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

anxious


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

edgy


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Magnificent


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

hopeless


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Inadequate.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Hopeful


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

weak


----------



## Benedict Camberpruff (Feb 24, 2019)

Dead


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

uneasy


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

isolated

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Sleepy.

_ I Am Yin_


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sad


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

old


----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

Empty like?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

downcast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

sofrustrated


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Trapped


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Interested


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Miserable.


----------



## C137 (May 16, 2017)

What?!


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

Stupid


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

pained


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hopeless.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

struggling


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Exasperated!


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

awful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

dead
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Annoyed


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Miserable.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Worthless.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

meh


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

drowsy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

downcast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Citrine79 said:


> downcast


:hug


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Determined.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

stressed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

lackluster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Worried


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

meh


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Repulsive


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ordinary


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

bored


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

longing


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I am the dishwashing king!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Karsten said:


> I am the dishwashing king!


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

study


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


>


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Karsten said:


>


 Yep I can see that. Apron and all. You go and wash 'em dishes karsty


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

hopeless


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Annoyed.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Bored


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

bored


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Disliked


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Lost


----------



## sleepinthegardn (Mar 4, 2019)

hopeless


----------



## sleepinthegardn (Mar 4, 2019)

ugly


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

discouraged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

tuckered


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Tired


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Vulnerable


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Good.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sad


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Frozen.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

restless


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

dull


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Worried


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

uneasy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

scorched


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Worried


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Tired


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

demoralized


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Disrespected.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

dead


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

unmotivated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Speechless


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

impatient


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Worthless


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

fustrated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Numb


----------



## Wabi-Sabi (Sep 26, 2018)

Resentful


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Good


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Horny


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

lackadaisical


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

anxious


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Discouraged


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Broken
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

jaded


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyoga888 (Feb 17, 2018)

Friendly


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Alright.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bland


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Excited!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Uneasy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Melancholic... for now.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

decent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Victorious.

_ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

disinterested


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

pessimistic


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

annoyed


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

The
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

meh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

lousy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

melancholy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Possessive


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Groggy, sore throat. Also everything there is an ordeal & it shouldnt be. Im surprised ive not had it out in disagreement yet as pathetic.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

^one


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah groggy


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lonely, i guess.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

depressed


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sad


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Condom


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hungry.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Condom


Good one.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

average


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

gutter


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Blank


----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)

miserable


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cursed.


----------



## Rezx (Jan 15, 2019)

Ultimate


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Neutral. Yankees won, but they're off tomorrow. Lame. At least my nephew isn't coming until Saturday.


----------



## Michael1983 (Jul 21, 2015)

****ed.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Whatever


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Booooooooored


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Unlucky


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Diebeatus


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

excluded


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

same


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Tipsy.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

trapped


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

grouchy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Horny.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Turd


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

sad


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

disenchanted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Stupid.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

scatterbrained


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Troubled


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

lackluster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

apostate


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

mediocre


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Hated


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lonely.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Tired.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

envious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Antsy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Lonely.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

TRÄSH


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cheese.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Cheese.


Ham.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

foul. I should really try to stay away from people today.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Ham.


The correct answer was bread.


----------



## Meribast (Feb 4, 2013)

Blech.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Garbage


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Worried


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

despondent


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Garbage


combine your post with my previous one and you get....






:grin2:


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Irretrievably broken


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Congested.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> Irretrievably broken


I am sorry you feel that way, man. "pats on shoulder"


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Alone.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Why


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Wondering

_ Sent from the Eagle using Tapatalk_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

crappy


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I am sorry you feel that way, man. "pats on shoulder"


Thanks...



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Alone.


Clearly, there are no magic answers and I know you have other specific challenges, i.e. not driving. I'm not really a "there, there", kind of guy, so I don't always buck up everyone who is feeling down, though thanks for your support.

All I can say is this...make it a hobby of getting out there and doing what you can. Maybe master using the bus and start going to places where you might meet others that you can bond with? I was at a SA meetup yesterday and one of the guys approached me after for getting together, maybe. I suck at friend making, so who knows if I'll ever do anything about it, but it wouldn't have happened if I didn't at least get out and about.

Take care, man.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

humdrum


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sullen.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> Thanks...


No problem. 



SofaKing said:


> Clearly, there are no magic answers and I know you have other specific challenges, i.e. not driving. I'm not really a "there, there", kind of guy, so I don't always buck up everyone who is feeling down, though thanks for your support.
> 
> All I can say is this...make it a hobby of getting out there and doing what you can. Maybe master using the bus and start going to places where you might meet others that you can bond with? I was at a SA meetup yesterday and one of the guys approached me after for getting together, maybe. I suck at friend making, so who knows if I'll ever do anything about it, but it wouldn't have happened if I didn't at least get out and about.
> 
> Take care, man.


I already know how to take the bus to and from places in town, so that is not a problem for me, but thanks for your support, I appreciate it. I am not the best at making friends either so at least we can see eye-to-eye on that front. You take care too, man.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

worthless


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Better


----------



## unhappycat (Apr 7, 2019)

helpless


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

uneasy


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

lifesplosion


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Muhback


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

fustrated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cramps.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

clearminded-ish


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

relived


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Selfish.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Cack

I hate that word


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

gloomy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

horngry


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Unresponsive


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Dead


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Full.



Ekardy said:


> Dead


:hug:squeeze


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Full.
> 
> :hug:squeeze


:squeeze Thank you and I'm glad you're full. :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> :squeeze Thank you and I'm glad you're full. :lol


No problem. :hug My mother and I had fish and chips for dinner earlier tonight. Yes, my tummy needs love too. :lol


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Restless. 
I should be sleep but I am up.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sleepy.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

indifferent


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Corked.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Uncomfortable.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

distracted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tired


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Uncomfortable.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

uneasy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Isolated.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Well...


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

refreshed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Horny.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

subdued



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Lethargic.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Bored


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Reject.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Reject.


That's what will happen to me if I ever find out where @cherpig lives, and if she's close enough to me, I offer to buy her a coffee to combat her lethargy. :b


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

crappy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> That's what will happen to me if I ever find out where @cherpig lives, and if she's close enough to me, I offer to buy her a coffee to combat her lethargy. :b


Wouldn't say no to some caffeine.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

cherpig said:


> Would never say no to some caffeine. :laugh:


Where do you live? I would seriously meet you for a coffee if you're close and were up for it. I went out with a nice SA woman last week for a coffee and few drinks. Just don't read my posts history on here first, for gawd sake. lol :b


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Uninteresting


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sleepless


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

unpleasant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lousy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Bloated.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suffering.


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

Exhausted


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Apathetic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Humdrum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lifeless.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Anxious


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

nebulous


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Depressed


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bad


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

inattentive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sneezy.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hungry.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sad


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Hungry. 
My stomach is growling. My last time I ate was around 12pm. It is now 10pm. Too late to eat. Well I did say I wanted to try fasting but not today.

_Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Wow


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

annoyed


----------



## clary321 (Apr 13, 2019)

happy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

struggling


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

Ache-y


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

dead


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Drab


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Freak.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Worthless


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Freak.


No, you are awesome. :hug :squeeze



Ekardy said:


> Worthless


No, you are an awesome possum. :hug :squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> No, you are awesome. :hug :squeeze


Thanks.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> No, you are an awesome possum. :hug :squeeze


 Thank you :squeeze


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

awful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Citrine79 said:


> awful
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:hug:squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nauseated.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Anxious


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Full.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Angsty


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Nauseated.


:rub:hug



Ekardy said:


> Angsty


:rub:hug



SofaKing said:


> Anxious


:rub


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :rub:hug


Thank you monkey. 

:squeeze


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :hug:squeeze


Thank you!! doing better-ish today.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Awake :bah


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Nevermind... I'm pointless.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> Nevermind... I'm pointless.


No, you are not. Chin up dude. :rub


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lost


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> No, you are not. Chin up dude. :rub


Thanks


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

mediocre


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

hungry!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> Thanks


No problem.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Resentful.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Resentful.


aww! Here is a hug for sammy: :hug :squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> aww! Here is a hug for sammy: :hug :squeeze


Thank you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Thank you.


No problem.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Antsy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Freezing.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Useless


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

over-encumbered


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

indifferent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lifeless


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Longing


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Nervous AF


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> Nervous AF


Good luck! :rub


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bored.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Done


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fustrated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

uncertain


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

skeptical


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

Dizzy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

typical


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

gloomy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beautifulcat132 (May 3, 2019)

Unappreciated


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

cursed lol


----------



## clary321 (Apr 13, 2019)

lonely:crying:


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

pathetic


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

unimpressive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Full.


Ekardy said:


> pathetic


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bland


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

annoyed


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

crazy stupid


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Pathetic


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Numb.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

so-so


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pain.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

uneasy


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Undesirable


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Awful


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Restless.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Confused


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Broke


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

spiritless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Inflicted


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

MEH


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dull


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Alone.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> over-encumbered


I'm gonna have to call foul on this. That's 1.5 words at best.

I like the word encumber, though. Ehhh. Consider this a warning. Next time is infraction.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Karsten said:


> I'm gonna have to call foul on this. That's 1.5 words at best.
> 
> I like the word encumber, though. Ehhh. Consider this a warning. Next time is infraction.


At the time, I was standing there wobbling around like a bobblehead.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Misanthropic.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Present


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

ugly


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Conflicted.

Sent from my SM-A605F using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

unproductive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Gloomy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

bored


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Moody.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Eager


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Anxious.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yearning


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Anxious.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Lonely


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

dreary


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Repetitive


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Furious


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Nervous (about tomorrow.)


SofaKing said:


> Furious


  :rub


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Weary.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Awake


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

unmotivated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

3stacks said:


> Lonely


:squeeze


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Sleepy.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Excuse my French but currently I feel like death.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Tired.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Apprehensive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sad.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Cursed


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Tired.
Peckish.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

insipid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Irritable.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Forlorn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welliwonder (Feb 26, 2017)

Restless.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Discarded


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bored!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Excited!



SofaKing said:


> Discarded


:rub


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Tired


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

So-so


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Empty


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Annoyed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Soulless


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Cold


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Nervous (about my training tomorrow)


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Nervous (about my training tomorrow)


Good luck!  :squeeze


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Meh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Okay

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Foolish.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

unhappy


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Unwanted


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

discopotato said:


> Unwanted


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hungry


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :hug :squeeze


:squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Tired.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Foolish

_Sent from The Winged Dragon of Ra using Tapatalk_


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Worthless


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Tipsy


----------



## Ira joseph (Jan 23, 2019)

Broken


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

uneasy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

anxious


----------



## sweet_tooth87 (May 25, 2019)

Caffeinated


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Restrained.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Smiley. LOL


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Discontent.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Antsy


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Done


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Migraine.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

bored


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Tired


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Drained


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

bothered


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

bothered


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Anxious


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Itchy.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lousy


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Depressed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tense


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Despondent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nervous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Disappointed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Weird.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tired


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Unwanted


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Unwanted


sorry, man.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> sorry, man.


It's okay, the feeling will pass once I get to sleep tonight.  :rub


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lousy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suffering.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

cute avatar

Like garlic. Good in a way but pretty stanky


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uneasy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Phat


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ugh!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Peaceful


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Insignificant


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Trapped


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Peckish


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blah


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Lonelyorny.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Melancholy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Anxious


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blah


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dull


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hungry.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Squishy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Melancholic ("she" popped into my head again, I kind of miss her presence now. Not good.)


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suspicious.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Miserable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sad


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Lonely


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Ashamed


----------



## wittyusernamehere (Oct 24, 2016)

Tired


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

1) Lonely
2) Horny
3) Yearning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bord


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Suffocated


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Discarded


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ignored


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pointless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> Discarded


Sorry man.  :rub


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Good.


----------



## Fearout (Jun 14, 2019)

Tense


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Exhausted


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Dreadful.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CNikki said:


> Dreadful.


:hug:squeeze


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Disinterested


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hot.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

downcast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Lonely.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Irrelevant


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Awful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bad


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Terrible


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Energetic


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Disappointed


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Invisible.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Unwanted


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bored


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Broken


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SASsier1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Dehumanized


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Okay.


----------



## hwtryan (Dec 11, 2017)

Superfluous


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Meaningless


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Tired


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Devastated


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Full.


SofaKing said:


> Devastated


  :rub


----------



## SASsier1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Crushed


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Confused


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lonely


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Hurt


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

bored


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Inferior


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Awake...I guess stress induced insomnia is a pattern.


----------



## SociopathicApe (May 17, 2017)

Sleepless


----------



## Purplesugar (May 28, 2019)

Bored:serious:


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Sedated.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Mediocre


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Annoyed!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Fuming


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackadaisical


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Poisoned


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Crap


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uneasy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

1) Anxious

2) Lonely


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Frustrated!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Expired


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Fireworks


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

hated

without reason

their reason never disclosed. Y knot???

is it reasonless? comparing all people vs others?

i therefore have a general, widespread hatred for all humans

each encounter they can earn some merit, respect from me if they display, announce, exhibit any attributes of intelligence or any respect for me


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Angry


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Pathetic


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sad


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Headache


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Chill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

MOTivated


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Outcast.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Defeated.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Enthusiastic


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lonely


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Good.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

anxious


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Dead


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Flat


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

So-so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Horny.


----------



## rocky1020 (Feb 4, 2018)

Good


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Miserable AF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

hoping


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Blah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Horny.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uninspired


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Headache.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

exasperated


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dwelling


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Rejected


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bored


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Frustrated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Miserable.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Tired


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Bored and a teensy bit worried, but overwhelmingly pleased for the most part.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lonely


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Numb


----------



## C137 (May 16, 2017)

Solus


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

panicky


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

eyeroll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Alone


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blah


----------



## Suzanneadams (Jul 14, 2019)

I feel like my head goes in 2 directions, and it drives me nuts


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lousy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ignored.


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Irritable


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Frustrated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Citrine79 said:


> Frustrated
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^ & Annoyed!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Tired


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

irreparable


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nervous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yearning


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Tired


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Numb


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Insecure


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Annoyed.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Uninspired


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Angry.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tense


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Sick.
Disturbed.
Useless.
Numb.


----------



## wabisabi (Jul 21, 2019)

Scared but determined


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Overwhelmed, but I expected it.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Scared


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Excited


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pooped


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

uncomfortable
anxious


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ghosted.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Regretted


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Worried.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sweaty


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crappy


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Isolated.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Vulnerable


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Ouch


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Sad


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sad


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Awful


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Restless.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Bored


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Numb


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

*sigh*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Concerned


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Perplexed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pain.


----------



## StayLovelyB (Jul 19, 2019)

Reckless


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Horny... and sleepy. Lol.


----------



## crystalkerosene (Apr 18, 2014)

indifferent


----------



## StayLovelyB (Jul 19, 2019)

Agitated


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ruminating.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bothered


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

uninspired


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Glum.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Lonely


----------



## illusion_of_happiness (Aug 6, 2019)

Confused


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Anxious.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Suffering


----------



## illusion_of_happiness (Aug 6, 2019)

Disappointed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cursed.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Drained


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Angry


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Powerless


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Sadgasm


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Disinterested


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Lonely


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Tired.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Lonely


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

cautious


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hungry


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Bored


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Regretful


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Overwhelmed


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

1) Sleepy
2) Lonely
3) Tipsy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Melancholy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

depressed


----------



## Johnpollo (Oct 17, 2018)

Ragin


----------



## DanielKant (Aug 24, 2019)

Thrilled


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Annoyed


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Sweaty

Its too hot today!


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bleak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Unhappy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Bored


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Useless


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Dying


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Second


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hungry


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

brainless


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Content


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Tired.



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Content


Good to hear.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Frustrated!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starlight36489 (Sep 14, 2019)

Bored


----------



## soylatte (Sep 12, 2019)

sad


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

blah


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Tipsy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Dread.


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

soylatte said:


> sad


Me too &#128542;


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lonely


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sleepy


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Sleepy


:squeeze go to sleep monkey! :heart


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Useless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Content



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> :squeeze go to sleep monkey! :heart


:squeeze Yes my dear. :heart


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lost


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Used


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hungry


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Refluxy


----------



## TinyFlutter (Jun 19, 2011)

Worried


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hopeless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sad


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Longing


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Powerless


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

miserable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sleepy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Energized


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Downcast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blunthead (Aug 31, 2019)

*Sum up how you're feeling using one word...*
Scared.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Tired


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

1) Lonely

2) Horny


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Zero


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopeless.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Hopeless.


Awww!  :hug :squeeze


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Appreciated


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Anxious.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Excited


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Fine


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Stuck


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Tired


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Bloated, I wonder is this what decomposition feels like.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Dismayed.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Upset.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Concerned.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sleepy.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

sad


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Lonely


----------



## White Shirt Guy (Sep 26, 2019)

bored af


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

alienated


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Drunk! :3


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Horny


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Heartache.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Stuffy



SamanthaStrange said:


> Heartache.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uneasy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lonely


----------



## MissPearl (Sep 17, 2017)

Depressed


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Antsy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Anxious!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

incapable


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Contemptible


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cold.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bored.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Lonely.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Like a big thick juicy disappointment


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Luvthem said:


> Let's chat


Hello


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

worthless


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Luvthem said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiii


How's it going?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Luvthem said:


> Great who's the dog in your avatar always enjoyed it


It's a photo I found on google..... wish it was mine :/


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bord


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sad.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Numb


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

So-so


----------



## raven818 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hopeful


----------



## Locolobito (Dec 26, 2019)

Death

Sent from my LM-X220PM using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

miserable


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Loopy.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Worthless


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Tired


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Lonely.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Apathetic


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Frustrated


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Miserable


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

hurt


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hungry


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bored.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sloth.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Insufficient


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Pathetic


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Appreciated


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Overwhelmed


----------



## Kelly82 (Nov 11, 2003)

Restless


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Alone


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

hopeless


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nauseous


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Excited.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Sick.

_One knows it's bad when having 8 - 9 hours of sleep per night and still wake up feeling worse off._


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dismal


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Sand


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Awful.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

OkelyDokely


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

fat


----------



## EndTimes (Aug 10, 2018)

lonely


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Good


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unsane :eyes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uneasy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cursed.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Blessed.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Relaxed


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

illmatic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Invisible


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Distracted


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hungry


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Crampy.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Appreciated


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pain.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Stomachachey


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Caffinated


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Miserable!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Horny


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Disappointed.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Disgusted.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bord


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Heartbroken.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Anxious.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Depressed


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Suffocated


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Sucky
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

tired


----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)

Lost


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hungry


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Reject.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Defeated


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Meh.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Good


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

Sleepy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Congested.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Broken


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

Conflicted


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Melancholy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Alone.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Weird


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Distrustful.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Horny.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Tired.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Despondent


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Headache


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blah


----------



## TheUnpredictable (Apr 3, 2020)

Content.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

betwixt


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

A mistake


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Tired.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

esplode


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Anxious


----------



## Prophesee100 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Feeling....*

Depressed


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Okay.


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

like a big pile of ****


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Sleepy


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

losingatpoker


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Blah


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

pain


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Alright


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Lonely.

Scratch that. Irritated.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Tired.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

AlmostHuman


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Toad Licker said:


> AlmostHuman


Yep, just the torso and nose to reappear. and we have toad back


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Too many feelings.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Blah


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Lonely:rain


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Betrayed.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Weary.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ennui


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Zombie


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Hungry.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Confused...


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Honored.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Crappy.


----------



## Golf72 (Jan 10, 2014)

Frustrated


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Antsy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pain.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sluggish


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bitter


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

useless


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Anxious.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Anxious.


:hug


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Annoyed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Forlorn


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bloated


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yet again, tirrrrrred


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Hurt. :?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Meh


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Unhappy


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Relieved


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Foreboding


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Conflicted


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

alright


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Awwoooo


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crappy


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

quite calm (wups that's two words) :lol


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

uninspired


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nothing


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Exhausted


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Frustrated


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

eyeroll


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Dread.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sad.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Trapped


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Lost.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Latency


----------



## Prophesee100 (Dec 8, 2006)

Lonely.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

bored


----------



## Evelin_ (May 27, 2020)

clueless


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Nervous...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Annoyed.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

disconnected


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Discouraged


----------



## Shjatyzu (Sep 24, 2018)

Sad...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Sleepy


----------



## Dedalus89 (Jun 14, 2020)

Disappointed


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Empty.


----------



## incapaz dseguir mintiendo (Jun 17, 2018)

my head is warm and I have a mental fog. I've been experiencing this sort of hot flushes for many years and doctors dont know what causes it. I'm worried it could be harmful.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Depression.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

hot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Um...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bored.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Doubtful


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Fearful.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

uncomfortable


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Alone


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

tried, of everything, dealing with people I don't want to deal with, being so different, struggling to get a job, just tired in general.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

despondent


----------



## James10145 (Dec 20, 2019)

*High*

.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Annoyed


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Annoyed.

^ Just seen your response...:lol'


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

distress


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Gassy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Good.



CNikki said:


> ^ Just seen your response...:lol'


:grin2:


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Sad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unsane :eyes


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Miserable.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Unsure


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Heartbroken.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Cozy.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Proud


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Troubled.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Trapped


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Bored.


----------



## Graeme1988 (Nov 17, 2018)

Anxious :afr


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Slacking


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

done


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Stuffed


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Nervous


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yawning


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Exhausted


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dull.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Sad.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

zzz


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Drained


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Gassy


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Mort


----------



## Deezie (Aug 21, 2020)

Inadequate 

(I may have looked up the synonym for not good enough because that is 3 words)


----------



## Deezie (Aug 21, 2020)

But I'll check back in the next time I am feeling a good emotion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Socially inept


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

ok


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Annoyed!


----------



## Deezie (Aug 21, 2020)

Happy

That I talked to my rec therapist and now we have a close relationship again


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Exhausted


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Stuffed.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Normopathic


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

relieved


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Crap


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Ifeellikeabunchofkidsjustforcedmetoeatwhitedogturds.notphysically,mentally.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

unsettled


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bah


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

dejected


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

BoredBoredBored


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

bad


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Good.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trapped


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

uncomfortable


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

AlmostHuman


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dreary


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

worried.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lousy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trapped


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dull


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uneasy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Woah


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

mediocre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slow


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Lively


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Annoyed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Misunderstood


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cringe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shiny


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dejected


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

OkelyDokely


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

unpleasant


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Anxious


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Hopeless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Frustrated.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Determined.


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Satisfactory.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

sad


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Dazed


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Angry


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

blah


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

empowered


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Depressed


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Alone.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Worthless


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Hungry


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Okay


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

Devastated


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Hopeful


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Bleh.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Good.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Envious.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Cold.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Sleepy.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Disappointed.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Concern


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Ebil


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Unsettled.


----------



## Reality Sucks (May 9, 2014)

Poignant.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

unrelaxed.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Weary.


----------



## NoLife93 (Jan 2, 2018)

Exhausted


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Unstabled


----------



## Reality Sucks (May 9, 2014)

Confused.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Cold


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Inadequate. :?


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Tired.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Lazy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Depressed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bland


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crappy.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Inflamed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hopeless


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Coffee


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Coffee


Same.

:hyper


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Dejected


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Optimistic


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

stupid


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uneasy


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Buzzed.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Futile.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Low.


----------



## Cassie (Feb 17, 2021)

Invisible


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bleak.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Exhausted.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Floaty.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Demoralized.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Great


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Joyless


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Caffeinated


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Unimportant.


----------



## tiacxx (Jul 23, 2015)

Exhausted


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Edgy.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Raw


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Mediocre


----------



## Derek Armstrong (Mar 7, 2021)

Uneasy


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Gassy


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Annoyed.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Meh.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Alone.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Doubtful.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Constrained.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

horny
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Unhappy


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hurting


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Convoluted


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Frustrated


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Scared


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

meh


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Good.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Unfulfilled.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Meh


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Afflicted.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Whargarble


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Dredd.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Gahhbage.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Okay


----------



## gwm483 (Mar 16, 2021)

angry


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Joyless.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

down


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Drained


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cynical.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Excited.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Temporary


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Better.


----------



## Noimportant (Mar 20, 2021)

Innocent


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hungry


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Okay


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Tired.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Unmotivated.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Horny


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Alleviated


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Frustrated.


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

BLAH


----------



## dinosaurparty (Oct 18, 2019)

Stupid


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Malaise.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Down.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Sleepy


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Invaded


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Cookies!!!


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

pain


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Persisting


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Terrible.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Spacious.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Soothing


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Worthless


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

Clear


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Unpleasant.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Alright.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Bored.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pathetic.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Overworked


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Contemplative


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Low.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lonely


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Gloomy.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Silly


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hopeless.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

Trapped


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Tired


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Restless


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Unwanted


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Struggling.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Content.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dismal.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Blissful


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uneasy.


----------



## TylerD. (Apr 1, 2021)

indolent


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Meh.


----------



## umhiloliobviouslyneedhelp (Apr 4, 2021)

Numb.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Overwhelmed.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lonely


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Disenchanted.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Tired


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Stupid


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Repulsive


----------



## dinosaurparty (Oct 18, 2019)

Stupid


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Sad


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Trash


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Annoyed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Unsettled.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Mouse


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Delightful


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Ok.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sore


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Unmotivated


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

indifferent.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Headache


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Forlorn.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Introspective


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Empty


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bored.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Brainfried


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Disillusioned.


----------



## BeeCharmer (Mar 29, 2018)

Hollow.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Gloomy.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Discouraged


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Forlorn.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Exhausted


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lonely.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Tired


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uneasy.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Nauseous


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Worried


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Edgy.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hopeless.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Gloomy.


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

excited


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Annoyed.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

giddy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uneasy.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hyper


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Regretful.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

disconnect


----------



## Black jesus (May 14, 2021)

Zen.


----------



## Steelfox (Nov 10, 2003)

Suppressed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bored.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tired


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Anxious.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Disillusioned.


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

Stuck.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uninspired.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Forlorn.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Invisible


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Gloomy.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Full....


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Concerned.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Alone.


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Lost


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Forlorn.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Hot 🥵


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Confuddled.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hostile.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

Alien


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Unmotivated.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Awkward


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uneasy.


----------



## Lauralyn (Jun 21, 2021)

Empty


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tense.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

Regret


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Unhappy.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

hopeless


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

groggy


----------



## Wanderer29 (Nov 10, 2014)

TORN


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Forlorn.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Rushed


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Apathetic


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Banal.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Exhausted


----------



## Lauralyn (Jun 21, 2021)

Annoyed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Aggressive 👿


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

restless


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Uncomfortable 😣


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Disturbed.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Complicated


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Achy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uneasy.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hot


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Spiteful


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Blah


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Tired.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tedious.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ominous.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Fatigued


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Adrift


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Headachey


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nowhere


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Disgusted.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Gloomy.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Apathetic


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Melancholy.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Angry


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Vile


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Forlorn.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Unmotivated.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

Almost 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Downcast.


----------



## alifb8 (Nov 22, 2021)

Pessimistic


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Grinchy


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

sad


----------



## TylerD. (Apr 1, 2021)

incubating


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Depressed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

Isolated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dystopian.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Defeated


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Gloomy.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Exhausted


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hopeless.


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Eigengrau


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Restless.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Breakdownish.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lazy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dull.


----------



## Yulp (Nov 14, 2021)

[email protected]!!!


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Restless


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

naive


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lousy.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thoughtful


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Discouraged.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

conflicted


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Frustrated!


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

scabby


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Horrendous.


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Trepidation


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Demoralized.


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Ennui


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Meh.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Wasteful


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Tachycardia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uneasy.


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Phonophobic


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dreadful.


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Macabre


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster.


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Triskaidekaphobic


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Unimpressed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Meh.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

AFRAID


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Gloomy.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Overwhelmed


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Dejected


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Edgy.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Hopeful


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Bloated


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Worthless


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Annoyed!!


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Curious.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Mediocre.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Trapped


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Disgusted.


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Lethargic.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lousy.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

mise rable


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Unpleasant.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Self-destructive


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Gassy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uneasy.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tired


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Meh.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

defective


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Disillusioned.


----------



## DejaVuToo (10 mo ago)

Faltering.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Craptastic


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Unsettled.


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Anxious.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Melancholy.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Good.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nervous!


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Anxious!


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Glum.


----------



## Reptilianboy (9 mo ago)

Confused


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Annoyed!


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Fuzzy


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Trash


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Meh.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hated


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Sluggish


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

****


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Dread.


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Thirsty


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster.


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Wondering.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Hopeless


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Unrelaxed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Meh.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Stressful.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Tired


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Unmotivated


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Indifferent.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Alone


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Stuffy


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Elevated.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pensive.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Bleak


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tired.


----------



## dinosaurparty (Oct 18, 2019)

Empty


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Worried.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Headache


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Discomfort


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Meh.


----------



## dinosaurparty (Oct 18, 2019)

Nonexistent


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Hot


----------



## mikelin8884 (8 mo ago)

Trapped


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Indecisive.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Annoyed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Meh.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Tired


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Excited


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tense.


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Restless.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Aimless.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Meh.


----------



## dinosaurparty (Oct 18, 2019)

Exhausted


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Frustrated.


----------



## floyd the barber (10 mo ago)

despair


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Mediocre.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Happy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lackluster.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Stuck.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pointless.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Stressed


----------



## dinosaurparty (Oct 18, 2019)

Stupid


----------



## Runner girl9090 (8 mo ago)

empty


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uneasy.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Broken


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Good.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Frustrated.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Stupid


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yay!


----------



## floyd the barber (10 mo ago)

failure


----------



## Stick24 (8 mo ago)

Progressing


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Love


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Subdued


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Worthless


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lousy.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Alone


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Still


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

demoralized


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Frustrated.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lousy.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Blank.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Inconsequential.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

overwhelmed


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

discouraged


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Confused


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

relieved


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

strong


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Warm


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Preturbed.


----------



## PennyPriddy (3 mo ago)

Inneedofcoffee


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Meh.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Melancholy.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Relaxed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Horrible.


----------

